# January 2014 - No/Low-Buy Thread



## jaylilee (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, we have a single day left of 2013 at this point! So time for a new thread. Since we're starting our the year with a clean slate, let's get off all on the best foot forward. For all those recently joining, check out the following:

The Monday Club for weekly consistency in using our products.

No buy/low-buy for 2014 - what're your goals?! it's great to post them.

Taking Inventory - Before going on a low-buy or a no-buy, check in with your stash and find out how much you have to use up.

The Official Use it Up Thread 

And because we all need support, here's this thread! I am going in with simple but concise goals. 2013 was great for grounding me back to reality and realizing I don't need so much stuff! I went a little hog-wild in 2011 and 2012. So 2014 is about simplicity for me and consistently using things up. No waste from this girl.

Welcome guys!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2013)

Oooh I love the helpful links!  

I really should be going for a total no-buy this month, but when I tell myself that, my need to buy stuff goes into overdrive, so I'm just going to have some strict rules and my usual $25 limit.

-NO makeup, except what I get from Ipsy and/or Birchbox

-Only replacement skincare (and the only thing I'll possibly run out of is exfoliator, but there's gotta be something in my samples stash!)

- Only buy nail polishes in colors I don't have (a Tardis blue, an orange creme - hubby is a huge Bengals fan, and since they actually made the playoffs this year, I might celebrate with some tiger nails - and of course, any Indie that catches my eye, because I'm just beginning that collection!)

And I'll use the Monday Club to rotate through palettes and other makeup, and this thread for people to talk me down from buying stuff!

Happy New Year, everyone!  May all your low-buy goals be met!


----------



## nin5in (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm definitely signing on for 2014. I went through my stash and put aside a whole bunch of makeup that's close to it's expiration dates. So I'm doing a yearlong no-buy. I'm only allowing myself to purchase replacements.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're starting our the year with a clean slate, let's get off all on the best foot forward.
I love your inspirational post! All the collective links and ways to follow through with our goals is really encouraging. Thanks!






I'm getting ready to .... figure out my financial goals for this year, including this month (tomorrow? AHHHH!!!). I've been reading everyone's resolutions and I am getting some good ideas, but still finding it so hard to come up with my own.



But it is definitely a good feeling to be reminded that this is a totally clean slate!

I just need to work out what I know I can stick to. I'm scared to limit myself too much, but I'm also scared to let myself have too much freedom. It's hard to figure out how to strike a balance. I don't have willpower.

I want to say I need to go on a NO BUY for this month, which should be easy since I just bought a bunch of stuff the last two or three months, and it's my Birthday month so I'll be getting some little goodies here and there... but... eek! I just don't know! I don't know if I can do it. But I'll try! So, to start off my January goal is:

NO BUY for January, 2014 (excepting replacements of necessities).








Best of willpower, WE CAN DO IT!!!! WE WILL DO IT!


----------



## debs15 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm going on a low buy this month and I'll probably go on a no buy for the following month up until April (when I can reassess everything again).

For January, I am definitely adding things on my list of what I need to finish by April.  So far, I've managed to finish about 7-10 things and those items are the neglected ones.





Also for this month, I just want to keep my beauty cabinets organized and less cluttered.  I really do need to narrow things down and use what I do have.

With that said, I know we can all reach our goals for January!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 31, 2013)

Yay - glad for this thread!

Going to go on a general no/low buy! I am allowing Birchbox and Ipsy but I'm pretty sure I'll end up cancelling Ipsy after this month. 

I have a few gift cards from Christmas that I can use to satisfy any shopping. Other than that, I'm going to try to use up products- maybe save my empties or try the Monday Club! Absolutely no more makeup for me! Also really trying to be frugal and buy only necessities


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm going on a low buy for a while. I really need to save up for an Alex 9 drawer, and buying random drugstore makeup all the time is not helping me. I don't have specific guidelines, but NO high end makeup until I have the Alex in my room. As for drugstore, preferably only if it's on sale or I have a really great coupon/deal. I should be getting a Youtube paycheck at the end of January/start of February, so that will be almost enough to buy the Alex. After I get the nine drawer, I might get some makeup products, but I'm also hoping that by the end of the year I will have saved enough to buy a Clarisonic Mia2.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 31, 2013)

I, too, am starting my new year with a no/low buy. My house has been battling the flu, so to keep myself seperated from the infected ones, I decided to clean out/organize my makeup stash. I have way too much stuff. Stuff I don't even use. I started a second job/part time a few months ago, and the girl who trained me shares a love of makeup! We talked about makeup for the entire shift! Problem is, she's on a very fixed income and has a small child, so she told me she never has the money to go get any new makeup for herself. I passed my "hoard" on to her! It felt so much better than "I'll hang on to it to try to trade it" -- her face was priceless! I love sharing! I think I'm going to try to do that regularly!

I've stocked up on wipes and essentials, so coupling that with the major bunch of makeup the mister got me for christmas - I have no desire to buy anything! I hope this feeling sticks around for a longgggggg time.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

I did a thorough inventory count of my makeup items and nail polish (did not count skincare because...scary) to start myself honest this year and.... omg you guys. 381 items. 381! and out of those 169 are eyeshadows! 

...I might start wearing my eyeshadows as decorational jewelry or something lolllll! god. So ashamed. and here I was thinking if I got use out of some of them enough to hit pan I could purchase another palette. NOPE! definitely not. Need to use up at least 10 before I consider buying a single one.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm on a no buy this month (and February and March).  There's not even a remote possibility that I'll run out of anything, so discipline/willpower will be the key factor here.  I've got tons of new stuff purchased in the last few months to review for my blog, so I'm good to go there.  I've also got Birchbox, Eco Emi, and Le Metier de Beaute subscriptions to satisfy that "package in the mail" fix.

2013 was rampant consumerism for me, 2014 is going to be about moderation in all things


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone! I'm excited to start my year long low-buy


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy New Year everyone! I'm excited to start my year long low-buy 




Happy new year!!!





I'm excited I found this forum when I did. Doing things such as this is much better when done with supportive friends who're also doing it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm allowing my Birchbox and it's due to run out at the end of the month (or maybe feb?) I *think* I'll renew but part of me feels like I should take that $110 and spend it on something else and not more samples that'll just sit around til they're swapped! I'm going to aim for no more make up this month or skincare. I definitely don't need it! If a purchase craving strikes, I *do* have gift cards but the name of the game is to not buy anything and resist the urge! I definitely do not need anything on the make up, skin care, or hygene fronts!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Happy new year!!!





I'm excited I found this forum when I did. Doing things such as this is much better when done with supportive friends who're also doing it. 
Same here! Last year (I can't believe I'm saying that already!), I went almost thirty days without buying anything so I'm confident that I can do this.


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm on a no buy for this month and a low buy for the year.

The rules:

-pick the top item from my wishlist each month and buy that

-repurchases are also allowed

-once I'm off the waitlist for ipsy I'll be getting that each month

HOWEVER if the NARS final cut collection comes out in January I'll probably buy a blush from that.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm on a no buy for this month and a low buy for the year.

The rules:

-pick the top item from my wishlist each month and buy that

-repurchases are also allowed

-once I'm off the waitlist for ipsy I'll be getting that each month

HOWEVER if the NARS final cut collection comes out in January I'll probably buy a blush from that. 




I was looking at those blushes -- they look gorgeous! My thing is though, I am trying to stay away from limited edition items. I hate the idea of falling in love with an item, using it up, and not being able to replace it.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey everyone, I hope so far your January low buy/no buy goals are going well!

I already had temptation to get a blush for my new Unii palette, but I know I have others I can just depot and use.... so I'm going strong there. Nothing else really has my eye at the moment, luckily, since I totally binged out on buying things last month!

I'm on the Ipsy waitlist, but I'm considering cancelling that and joining the Petit Vour vegan beauty box, it's $15 a month instead of $10 a month, but it fits into my new year's resolution to start being cruelty-free with my beauty routine. We'll see! I don't think there's a waitlist, so I could start getting boxes in February.

But then, I haven't sorted out my financial goals for 2014 yet....

But I'm about to go check out my Fidelity account and see about buying a Roth IRA for 2013 before the deadline runs out....

And I thought this was cute, this should be the Low Buy/No Buy board smiley mascot:






Good luck, everyone! Only 30 more days to go after this evening!

And remember, don't shop online past 8 pm at night. Studies show you are bound to spend more that late at night.


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a thorough inventory count of my makeup items and nail polish (did not count skincare because...scary) to start myself honest this year and.... omg you guys. 381 items. 381! and out of those 169 are eyeshadows! 

...I might start wearing my eyeshadows as decorational jewelry or something lolllll! god. So ashamed. and here I was thinking if I got use out of some of them enough to hit pan I could purchase another palette. NOPE! definitely not. Need to use up at least 10 before I consider buying a single one. 
Yes, this makes so much sense to me.  I am currently building a stash but I need to USE some of the new things I have gotten before I buy MORE!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristinhaase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, this makes so much sense to me.  I am currently building a stash but I need to USE some of the new things I have gotten before I buy MORE!!!
Indeed! I think when I started I just got everything that was new and shiny...if I could start all over again, I think I would try and build a collection of quality items that I would use consistently and were well suited to my skin tpne/preferences, rather than the new hyped up item. I fell into that trap  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now my goal is to tone the stash WAY the heck down so I CAN concentrate on fewer but better items of high quality, that I can and will use consistently. 

edit: I decided to go have fun and shop my stash a bit (trying to calm the lemmings for some pretty colors i saw on the mac site)...came up with a new eye look! excuse my redness-ridden non made up face and my dark circles/crazy eyebrows. This is strictly about the color combination. I might rock this the next two days to work. I always fail to have fun during the weekends and that might be contributing to my getting stuck in ruts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the pictures aren't great because they were taken with my phone...









Colors are inglot 395, inglot 154, mac antiqued and elf baked eyeshadow in bark. I forgot how lovely elfs baked shadows are. Bark is the only one I have. I think once I am off my low-buy, I will be securing a few more colors.

What do you guys think?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
&lt;snip&gt; I want to say I need to go on a NO BUY for this month, which should be easy since I just bought a bunch of stuff the last two or three months, and it's my Birthday month so I'll be getting some little goodies here and there... but... eek! I just don't know! I don't know if I can do it. But I'll try! So, to start off my January goal is:

NO BUY for January, 2014 (excepting replacements of necessities).








Best of willpower, WE CAN DO IT!!!! WE WILL DO IT!
January babies!  Yay!  But I don't receive any presents, so any goodies I get are things I get from companies.  I received email from Kiehl's the other day with a coupon for a free lip balm, so I'll buy some hand salve (this seems to be the hand cream of the year -- or at least this winter -- for me.  I've tried several different ones over the past few weeks, and this one works the best for me when I'm at work and need something that soaks in quickly and doesn't get all over my paperwork) and get my free lip balm.  If I get a code for a free eyeliner from Urban Decay, I will order the Naked 3 double-ended eyeliner (I picked up the N3 palette last month with the $20 discount at Sephora, and I'm saving its first use for my birthday, so it would be nice to have the liner to go with it for that day) and get an as-yet-undetermined single-color liner (there are many on my lust list!) as my free one.  If I don't get that code, I'll get the N3 liner from Sephora and get their birthday goodie.  If I *do* get the code and the liner from UD, then I'll probably get some shower gel caps (I have a trip in March that I'm actually going to need these for) and cotton pads (because I go through a tube a month or so and will need more anyway) in order to get the Sephora birthday gift so I don't have to deal with arguing about regular-vs-Rouge (I may not *want* the eyeliner, but I'm not going to skip it if it's on offer!) in a store.  Oh, and I can buy the Aquarius nail wraps set from Scratch once it comes out.  I consider this to be a birthday thing (I think it's probably going to be released on my birthday), so it's going into this paragraph.  I don't use mascara, so I'll probably skip the Ulta CK mascara freebie.

And for non-birthday things, I am trying for a low-buy.  A no-buy would be ideal and appropriate, but realistically, I know that's not going to work for me.  No shower gel, no shampoo, no conditioner, no eyeliner except as already listed above, no nail polish (except *maybe* a Rainbow Honey order for my birthday.  I'm not looking at that site until then, though!).  The first three are no problem since I've been doing that since something like July anyway, but the eyeliner and polish will be very difficult.  My always-exception:  essence trend edition, $20 limit.  I do need to order something from Birchbox in order to use some soon-to-expire points, but I'm holding out until I see what's in the January box for the purpose of free shipping (if they send out stila, I can get a blue ribbon smudge stick to replace the one I just had to toss due to a cracked cap rendering it dried out and unusable).  And GDE sample jars:  They're supposed to be releasing some new colors on the 20th, so I can get (at least some of) those *if* they are (a) not mattes and ( B) available in sample jar sizes.  I know at least a couple are not mattes since I received sample baggies in my December OTM, but I don't know whether they're going to be available in sample jars.  If not, I can get four sample jars of colors on my to-buy list (I'm going to take things slower with those jars this year than I did last year, so I'll be trying to limit myself to four sample jars a month, but I'm still working towards a complete collection of everything available in sample jar form because it will drive me crazy to stop at this point).  I have over 1300 points at Sephora, so if a good point perk comes along, I can place a small-dollar order for some of the standard items I can always use more of (specifically, nail buffers, cotton pads, shower caps.  So annoying:  They only seem to have orange blossom available as shower caps, and it's one of my favorite scents!).

(I can buy essentials -- toothpaste, deodorant, etc. -- on an as-needed basis, but that's a standard thing, and I'm not really going to need anything except toothbrushes this month, and I'll be picking those as well as toilet paper up in a few weeks when I tag along with my aunt on one of her Costco runs unless Target has a big multi-pack of toothbrushes on clearance before our trip.  They sometimes do that this time of year.  Yes, I buy toothbrushes and toilet paper in bulk.  Deodorant, too.  I probably have a year's supply of Secret Outlast in the powder scent thanks to Costco!)

Oh, and loose pigments, which are such an obsession at the moment that they get their own section:  Geek Chic Cosmetics are supposed to be releasing a new collection shortly, so depending on what that collection is, I can get either that *or* one of the other collections on my to-buy list.  That list:  Witchcraft and Wizardry, Auryn, Superneutrals, Strange Aeons, Win or Die, or Big Damn Heroes.  When it comes to GCC, I only allow myself complete collections and only in fandoms I follow, so (for example) since I have never read or watched anything Tolkien, the Fellowship is out of the question.  I had initially decided that I would get one collection a month from them this year, but then the Reckoning came along, and they cut a huge chunk of their catalog, which meant most of the collections I was going to get are now gone, which is probably for the best considering how much of a collector I am with this sort of thing!  They may have a featured collection of the month (read:  discounted), but unless it's on my list of collections-to-buy, I can't get it -- unless Netflix has the entire series on instant streaming *and* I am done with my rewatch of _The X-Files_.  Then I will take it as A Sign that I need to watch that series!  But I'm only in the third season, so it's probably going to be a couple of months before I'm done with the rewatch.  So.  Yeah.  Universe, do what you will.

Subs:  I can get the longest Glamour Doll Eyes sub I can get my hands on.  I can keep my secondary Birchbox for January, and then I have to cancel as soon as I review that box and send a $10 gift card over to my primary account (an annual sub, and when that expires -- at the end of February, if I recall correctly -- I can go ahead and let it auto-renew).  Other than those two, I've pared things down already (PopSugar went bye-bye after December's box), so I'm not going to put anything else on the chopping block.  I will probably skip Julep just because I've been skipping for the past few months out of disinterest in what they have been offering lately, but I'm not canceling completely because they do have good collections every once in a while (and I have a lot of points to use).  Whoops, changed my mind slightly:  I am on the phone canceling my MoviePass right this very minute (I loved it, but I haven't had time to go to a movie -- except for a couple in theatres not in their system -- in a few months, so I need to not have it any more), so there's another $35 not hitting my credit card (my credit union canceled and replaced my debit card several months ago due to a law enforcement fraud alert, so I switched all of my subs over to my credit card.  And I just received another notice from the credit union informing me that they're canceling and replacing that replacement debit card due to another law enforcement fraud alert!  I know this second cancellation is almost definitely due to Target, but I still don't know what that first one was from).

Birthday money or gift cards:  Go directly into my [insert city here] Comic Con wallet (I made one out of skull print duct tape for this specific purpose).  The first con of the year is Emerald City, in Seattle (read:  I will need to also cover hotel, gas, and parking, not to mention things from shops I miss from my years living up there) at the end of March, and then there's Rose City Comic Con in Portland in September (local to me, so I don't have to pay for hotel or more than about a gallon of gas if that much, but I'll probably still shell out for parking even though i have a bus pass because those are long days, I'll want to buy lots of heavy stuff, and parking is relatively cheap in that area).  I want to focus on indie books at cons so I can buy them directly from the people who wrote/drew them.  They mean a little bit whole lot more to me when I can do that, especially if they sign and draw something in the book.  I'm already stalking the guest page to see whose books I need to wait to buy until the con!  While I might not be able to spend a Target/Safeway/Trader Joe's gift card directly at the con, I *can* use it to buy snacks and supplies for it.  And I have a credit at amazon thanks in part to my change jar and in part to a gift card, and that will also be used for supplies for the con.  I love having new goodies -- notebooks, pens, water bottle -- every time I embark on a new adventure, and cons are adventures, so there you go. 

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab:  I actually cut *way* back on my orders last year.  I even stopped getting decants.  I've been turning to my old favorites and wearing them more consistently instead of bouncing from scent to scent.  Instead of wearing a different Yule every day between Halloween and Christmas like I usually do, I wore Noche Buena 2010 almost every day.  I still have no clue how I did that.  I only got two Halloweenies this year (which are going to be set aside to age until next Halloweenie season) instead of many, and I'm thinking about two Yules (also to be set aside to age until next Yule season) and a single note this time around.  And another BPAL resolution:  Start putting my decanting leftovers up on eBay, probably five at a time, since I have *dozens* of them, and trying to sell them on bpal.org hasn't been working out very well lately (read: at all).  Money from these sales (or anything else I put up on eBay.  I have a lot of random crap I could probably sell there if I ever bothered to list it!) can go for more BPAL, the con fund, or towards my credit card bill, but *not* towards more makeup.

Other things that I will actually be making a concerted effort to buy, although these are overall for-the-year things:  Jeans (I need two more pair, and, yeah, I mean *need* them.  I drag my feet on buying pants until I absolutely have to, which means I'm down to two wearable pair, and I need four!), black pants for the office (same as with jeans, although I have four wearable pair.  Six would be a better number), shoes for work (these are also delay-and-postpone-purchase things, in part because I try to buy shoes that last a long time, which translates to not-cheap, but I also have hard-to-fit feet, so it takes me ages to find shoes that fit comfortably.  I think I can get away with just getting one new pair, although two would be even better), and comics/graphic novels from writers/artists who will *not* be at the aforementioned cons.  I've been saying I'll get certain titles "next month" for two years now.  It's been going on for so long that I've lost my list a few times!  But 2013 was The Year of the Makeup Collection.  2014 is going to be The Year of the Comics Collection.  I'll probably start with _Locke &amp; Key_.  Or maybe _Powers_.

(I do have an LBB open because the _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ poster was available again.  I have A Thing for everything Alice, so as far as I'm concerned, I'm just interested in this bag for that print.  I kicked myself for ages when I debated it for so long the first time around that it sold out, so when it showed up again, I pounced on it immediately.  Anything else is something that just happens to be in the box with it.  I'm really hoping to trade this iPhone case away, though, since I don't have a 5 and do not plan on getting one any time soon.  My 4s works perfectly fine.)

 
I desperately need to turn my shopping and forum time to my apartment.  It's a wreck.  And I just have too much *stuff*.  *And* I'm supposed to be getting a new fridge shortly, but "shortly" could mean "in two weeks" or "in two months," so I need to get *that* disaster cleaned out so I'm ready when my landlord lets me know it's time for delivery.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

@meaganola I love how thorough you were with your goals! I think, considering how you laid it all out for yourself, that it should not be a problem for you to stick to it. Just gotta find a way to go back to said plan when you're wavering. Also, have you ever gotten into Doctor Who? not makeup related at all here but it's a good show to watch! 

edit: omg...... i just checked out geek chic cosmetics. WHY DID I DO THIS TO MYSELF?! i'm a nerd and grew up reading harry potter, and now I want the whole damn collection. Are these things limited edition? (I hope not).


----------



## page5 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Indeed! I think when I started I just got everything that was new and shiny...if I could start all over again, I think I would try and build a collection of quality items that I would use consistently and were well suited to my skin tpne/preferences, rather than the new hyped up item. I fell into that trap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now my goal is to tone the stash WAY the heck down so I CAN concentrate on fewer but better items of high quality, that I can and will use consistently.

edit: I decided to go have fun and shop my stash a bit (trying to calm the lemmings for some pretty colors i saw on the mac site)...came up with a new eye look! excuse my redness-ridden non made up face and my dark circles/crazy eyebrows. This is strictly about the color combination. I might rock this the next two days to work. I always fail to have fun during the weekends and that might be contributing to my getting stuck in ruts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the pictures aren't great because they were taken with my phone...









Love it! Great look for work. Beautifully blended.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola I love how thorough you were with your goals! I think, considering how you laid it all out for yourself, that it should not be a problem for you to stick to it. Just gotta find a way to go back to said plan when you're wavering. Also, have you ever gotten into Doctor Who? not makeup related at all here but it's a good show to watch! 

edit: omg...... i just checked out geek chic cosmetics. WHY DID I DO THIS TO MYSELF?! i'm a nerd and grew up reading harry potter, and now I want the whole damn collection. Are these things limited edition? (I hope not).
Heh.  Yes, pretty solid Whovian over here.  My second GCC order was the Timey Wimey collection.  Nine got me hooked.  When the BBC did its airing of "The Day of the Doctor," I watched it at a local movie theatre/bar with many like-minded people.  This is the sort of town where there's actually a bar here -- not the same one that had the screening -- called the TARDIS Room, attached to a fish and chips shop, so the screening was fairly well-packed considering the fact that it was a Saturday during holiday shopping season.  I am literally right smack in the middle of the Christmas special as I type this.  Minute thirty out of sixty-one!  I'm going to miss Eleven, but I know it has to happen.  I'll miss Twelve when his time comes, too.  I really, *really* hope Helen Mirren is Thirteen.  I know it's a dream, but so was Disneyland once upon a time, and *that* happened!

And GCC stuff is not limited edition.  I got a limited edition *version* of one of the collections (the This Isn't a Democracy set of half-sized jars in a tin.  It was my first GCC order.  So adorable and awesome!  I posted pictures in the Eyeshadow Mania thread), and that LE version is no longer available, but the colors themselves are not LE and are still available.  They did the same thing with the Witchcraft and Wizardry set:  Limited half-size run in a tin no longer available, permanent full-sized versions still available.  They may discontinue stuff, but they just had a huge round of that, so I think they're going to be spending the next several months adding a new collection every month or two.  I hope.  They don't have nearly the same number of colors or collections as they used to, and they did specifically say it was to make room for new future colors, so I'm really looking forward to seeing what they're going to do next!  And thus I need to make a slight adjustment to my GCC rule:  If they release a new collection not currently on my to-buy list that is in one of my fandoms (and no cheating and watching something *because* it's a new collection!), I can get that, preferably in a half-sized version like I was able to get with the This Isn't a Democracy set.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love it! Great look for work. Beautifully blended.

Thank you so much!!! I often tend to forget the things I actually HAVE. I'm going to have to go through and play with things, then catalog said looks so I don't forget the combinations and can go back to them over and over. I am still trying to learn how to blend more...I do well with light to medium tones, but if I were to include very dark colors...that's it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> always struggle with those.

I like the combination even though it's very....on the pinky-warm end of things. I'm very tanned and have always shied away from such combinations. What's people's opinion of cool toned things on warm skintones?

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heh.  Yes, pretty solid Whovian over here.  My second GCC order was the Timey Wimey collection.  Nine got me hooked.  When the BBC did its airing of "The Day of the Doctor," I watched it at a local movie theatre/bar with many like-minded people.  This is the sort of town where there's actually a bar here -- not the same one that had the screening -- called the TARDIS Room, attached to a fish and chips shop, so the screening was fairly well-packed considering the fact that it was a Saturday during holiday shopping season.  I am literally right smack in the middle of the Christmas special as I type this.  Minute thirty out of sixty-one!  I'm going to miss Eleven, but I know it has to happen.  I'll miss Twelve when his time comes, too.  I really, *really* hope Helen Mirren is Thirteen.  I know it's a dream, but so was Disneyland once upon a time, and *that* happened!

And GCC stuff is not limited edition.  I got a limited edition *version* of one of the collections (the This Isn't a Democracy set of half-sized jars in a tin.  It was my first GCC order.  So adorable and awesome!  I posted pictures in the Eyeshadow Mania thread), and that LE version is no longer available, but the colors themselves are not LE and are still available.  They did the same thing with the Witchcraft and Wizardry set:  Limited half-size run in a tin no longer available, permanent full-sized versions still available.  They may discontinue stuff, but they just had a huge round of that, so I think they're going to be spending the next several months adding a new collection every month or two.  I hope.  They don't have nearly the same number of colors or collections as they used to, and they did specifically say it was to make room for new future colors, so I'm really looking forward to seeing what they're going to do next!  And thus I need to make a slight adjustment to my GCC rule:  If they release a new collection not currently on my to-buy list that is in one of my fandoms (and no cheating and watching something *because* it's a new collection!), I can get that, preferably in a half-sized version like I was able to get with the This Isn't a Democracy set. 

I loved Nine but I have to admit the Tenth will forever be MY Doctor... I started with nine and all, but 10...Ah, 10. He has my heart forever. I lived eleven well enough but ...I don't know lol just cannot compare. i'm jealous of any place with a bar called TARDIS room. I should visit it someday lol... not even sure where it is. Here, the majority of the population does not know of Doctor Who. I found out about it because of my brother. 

I'm glad to hear the colors are not limited. I'll be looking into those. I'm glad the prices are affordable across several indie brands because it means I can save up my allowance for a haul once I go through some of the stuff I have! My question is, can they be pressed? I love the idea of pigments but they're messy.. or rather, I am messy, and so can rarely work with them. I get them all over everything. How do people press piggies anyway?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Indeed! I think when I started I just got everything that was new and shiny...if I could start all over again, I think I would try and build a collection of quality items that I would use consistently and were well suited to my skin tpne/preferences, rather than the new hyped up item. I fell into that trap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now my goal is to tone the stash WAY the heck down so I CAN concentrate on fewer but better items of high quality, that I can and will use consistently. 

edit: I decided to go have fun and shop my stash a bit (trying to calm the lemmings for some pretty colors i saw on the mac site)...came up with a new eye look! excuse my redness-ridden non made up face and my dark circles/crazy eyebrows. This is strictly about the color combination. I might rock this the next two days to work. I always fail to have fun during the weekends and that might be contributing to my getting stuck in ruts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the pictures aren't great because they were taken with my phone...









Colors are inglot 395, inglot 154, mac antiqued and elf baked eyeshadow in bark. I forgot how lovely elfs baked shadows are. Bark is the only one I have. I think once I am off my low-buy, I will be securing a few more colors.

What do you guys think?
Very pretty, and I immediately thought of UD's Naked 3 when I saw the colors!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey all,

I am new here and hoping to turn my January no-buy into a general 2014 no-buy/low buy (I'm allowing myself 10 purchases for the entirety of the year excluding mascara and foundation as I run through those like water). I am running myself into serious debt in trying to buy the latest makeup item that invariably doesn't work for me or is exactly like something else I own. I think my issue is that I'm always convinced a new beauty product will be *the* item to totally transform my look and it's always a let down. Always. Not to mention, I almost exclusively wear the same exact look everyday and don't really use the wild, crazy colors that I used to collect a few years ago (growing up will do that huh?) 






So I'm hoping this low-buy will actually get me to use and enjoy all of what I actually have. I really want to go through my collection and really weed out anything that really doesn't get enough use or doesn't make me feel 100% beautiful. I've been very attracted to the idea of minimalism lately and I think I want to get my stash down to my core group of holy grails with a few extras for special occasions. 

I also need to allocate my monetary resources to paying down my CC debt as well as investing in my closet. Much, if not all, of my clothing is due for upgrades since my things are falling apart, looking worn, and otherwise don't fit with my lifestyle anymore. So I want to be able to invest in quality clothing and shoes. No point in having fabulous makeup if your clothing doesn't look much better than a burlap sack. 

My biggest issue will be preventing my out-of-control makeup spending from turning into out-of-control spending on something else like has happened in the past. I've been able to curb makeup spending before but it's usually because I then became obsessed with amassing tons of books, or cheap Forever 21 clothes that would fall apart after 3 or 4 washes, or costume jewelry. I want to be a real stickler for quality and functionality. No more stuff just because it's cute or I might wear it once or because it looks cool. I need my money to work for me instead of collect dust on a shelf.

I'm hoping to accomplish this by: 

-Unsubscribing from all makeup retailer emails except for Sephora and only because of their VIB sale/Chicweek sale.

-Unsubscribing from most YT gurus. As much as I hate to say it, YT has turned into a big infomercial with few channels dedicated to technique and using what you have. It seems like most gurus are just as ruled by constant consumption as I am. They just *love* everything they try and insist you have to get XYZ only to see said item, six months later, in a "products I didn't like" or "cleaning out my stash" video. No more of that for me. 

-Blocking makeup retailer websites from my internet browsers on my laptop and phone to again decrease temptation. 

-Blocking some of my favorite makeup review blogs from my internet browsers. Again, sites like Temptalia are hell for me. 

-When I go to purchase one of those 10 items I am allowed, I can only carry the cash amount to purchase it. The rest of my wallet stays at home. 

-Exploring minimalism through blogs, books from the library, etc

-And of course through this forum.

Fingers crossed I can do it. I am already super tempted by Naked3 even though I am positive the shades will look terrible on my skin tone and I haven't liked it on anyone's face with similar coloring to mine. Anyway, nice to meet you all and I'm so happy to have found this forum


----------



## debs15 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  And I thought this was cute, this should be the Low Buy/No Buy board smiley mascot:





Lol that definitely applies to this board





I know I've mentioned that for this month, I'd like to go on a low buy and just purchase some LE items.  Now that I've been thinking about it, whenever I do that, I am pretty sure I'll neglect some products.  You know how sometimes some products are more favored than others for a certain period of time. =/  But I was thinking of maybe passing up on some LE stuff this month, continue to finish products and maybe just use some of that makeup money on an electronic item (ipad? keurig?)  I still have so much makeup even after selling soooooo much of it that I am pretty sure I'll be good for this month.


----------



## debs15 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all,

I am new here and hoping to turn my January no-buy into a general 2014 no-buy/low buy (I'm allowing myself 10 purchases for the entirety of the year excluding mascara and foundation as I run through those like water). I am running myself into serious debt in trying to buy the latest makeup item that invariably doesn't work for me or is exactly like something else I own. I think my issue is that I'm always convinced a new beauty product will be *the* item to totally transform my look and it's always a let down. Always. Not to mention, I almost exclusively wear the same exact look everyday and don't really use the wild, crazy colors that I used to collect a few years ago (growing up will do that huh?) 




Hi!

I kind of feel like reorganizing your makeup stash might help you to shop your stash and remember all of the purchases you've made previously.  Whenever I reorganize, it helps me to remember some things I've really liked but have stopped using because I wanted to use my newer stuff and it reignites my interest in that neglected item. 

Getting into debt for makeup is not pretty.  I've even seen a girl who was trying to buy all the MAC Hello Kitty stuff (and even multiples of the same items) but all of her cards she tried to use was declined.  Not that it's any of my business or that I know what happened to her credit cards, but it was still sad to see and it made me think what if that were to ever be me? Sorry for maybe going off-topic a little but when I see/read/hear anything that has to do with debt and constantly buying makeup, I almost always think of that incident and so I always try to shop my stash and finish items to get rid of clutter.

I'm sure you'll find lots of support here as I've noticed that everyone is supportive and really kind!  Good luck! =)


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 1, 2014)

I just suspended my Square Hue. It was the only sub I had active for that would be charged in January. I have a birchbox but it is paid for till September.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all,

I am new here and hoping to turn my January no-buy into a general 2014 no-buy/low buy (I'm allowing myself 10 purchases for the entirety of the year excluding mascara and foundation as I run through those like water). I am running myself into serious debt in trying to buy the latest makeup item that invariably doesn't work for me or is exactly like something else I own. I think my issue is that I'm always convinced a new beauty product will be *the* item to totally transform my look and it's always a let down. Always. Not to mention, I almost exclusively wear the same exact look everyday and don't really use the wild, crazy colors that I used to collect a few years ago (growing up will do that huh?) 





So I'm hoping this low-buy will actually get me to use and enjoy all of what I actually have. I really want to go through my collection and really weed out anything that really doesn't get enough use or doesn't make me feel 100% beautiful. I've been very attracted to the idea of minimalism lately and I think I want to get my stash down to my core group of holy grails with a few extras for special occasions. 

I also need to allocate my monetary resources to paying down my CC debt as well as investing in my closet. Much, if not all, of my clothing is due for upgrades since my things are falling apart, looking worn, and otherwise don't fit with my lifestyle anymore. So I want to be able to invest in quality clothing and shoes. No point in having fabulous makeup if your clothing doesn't look much better than a burlap sack. 

My biggest issue will be preventing my out-of-control makeup spending from turning into out-of-control spending on something else like has happened in the past. I've been able to curb makeup spending before but it's usually because I then became obsessed with amassing tons of books, or cheap Forever 21 clothes that would fall apart after 3 or 4 washes, or costume jewelry. I want to be a real stickler for quality and functionality. No more stuff just because it's cute or I might wear it once or because it looks cool. I need my money to work for me instead of collect dust on a shelf.

I'm hoping to accomplish this by: 

-Unsubscribing from all makeup retailer emails except for Sephora and only because of their VIB sale/Chicweek sale.

-*Unsubscribing from most YT gurus. As much as I hate to say it, YT has turned into a big infomercial with few channels dedicated to technique and using what you have.* It seems like most gurus are just as ruled by constant consumption as I am. They just *love* everything they try and insist you have to get XYZ only to see said item, six months later, in a "products I didn't like" or "cleaning out my stash" video. No more of that for me. 

-Blocking makeup retailer websites from my internet browsers on my laptop and phone to again decrease temptation. 

-Blocking some of my favorite makeup review blogs from my internet browsers. Again, sites like Temptalia are hell for me. 

-When I go to purchase one of those 10 items I am allowed, I can only carry the cash amount to purchase it. The rest of my wallet stays at home. 

-Exploring minimalism through blogs, books from the library, etc

-And of course through this forum.

Fingers crossed I can do it. I am already super tempted by Naked3 even though I am positive the shades will look terrible on my skin tone and I haven't liked it on anyone's face with similar coloring to mine. Anyway, nice to meet you all and I'm so happy to have found this forum 



 
OMG that is *so* true. I've been really bored with the YT makeup scene since figuring out the basics (still learning, but anyways) because it's all about the next big thing, which usually costs an arm and a leg. :/

Your goals sound a lot like mine, because I'm about to start working (just graduated) and my clothes shopping has turned into "will this be okay to wear to work?" Because that's going to be 5/7ths of my life from now on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like your plan is really solid! Best of luck, and keep us updated as you progress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG that is *so* true. I've been really bored with the YT makeup scene since figuring out the basics (still learning, but anyways) because it's all about the next big thing, which usually costs an arm and a leg. :/

Your goals sound a lot like mine, because I'm about to start working (just graduated) and my clothes shopping has turned into "will this be okay to wear to work?" Because that's going to be 5/7ths of my life from now on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like your plan is really solid! Best of luck, and keep us updated as you progress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I will do the same as @loftmane. It is a wonder to find a YT Guru now who actually does makeup tutorials. I found one I love and she doesn't even speak English (german MUA?) and subscribed to her channel because of her blog where she does exclusively tutorials. I am probably going to go through and weed out my subscriptions as well -- especially the ones who only seem to do hauls every other week and reviews of items they have not even used or finished. I think from now on I will stick to looking at blogs for makeup ideas, now that I have technique (mostly) figured out.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 1, 2014)

Subbing. I'm on a low buy for the year as specifically laid out in the 2014 goals post.  so far i have not purchased anything (and i do mean literally anything) but we're only one day into 2014 so....


----------



## kotoko (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I will do the same as @loftmane. It is a wonder to find a YT Guru now who actually does makeup tutorials. I found one I love and she doesn't even speak English (german MUA?) and subscribed to her channel because of her blog where she does exclusively tutorials. I am probably going to go through and weed out my subscriptions as well -- especially the ones who only seem to do hauls every other week and reviews of items they have not even used or finished. I think from now on I will stick to looking at blogs for makeup ideas, now that I have technique (mostly) figured out.
Yes! And I'm realizing that my looks don't really need the same techniques rehashing over and over. It mostly just takes me taking something that might not have worked for me in one application or function, but can be played with to become something worthy of wearing out and about.

For example, I took an Avon brow pencil that was way too dark and soft for my brows and instead used it as a creamy eyeshadow smudged into my outer V. Ta da! I'll totally use it up now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh! I am allowed to buy a bath bomb or a bubble bar from lush since im house sitting for my boyfriends mom and she has a SUUUPER luxe bath tub/bathroom so I absolutely have to do it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

&lt;snip&gt;

So I'm hoping this low-buy will actually get me to use and enjoy all of what I actually have. I really want to go through my collection and really weed out anything that really doesn't get enough use or doesn't make me feel 100% beautiful. I've been very attracted to the idea of minimalism lately and I think I want to get my stash down to my core group of holy grails with a few extras for special occasions. 

&lt;snip&gt;
Welcome to the forum!  If you haven't checked it out already, you might want to think about heading over to the Monday Club!  It's here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138575/the-monday-club

The general idea:  Shop your stash!  Figure out what you *truly* like and use by spending a whole week with something.  One palette/shadow group, one blush, one lipstick -- one of whatever you want to commit to for an entire week (for example, I can commit to one palette/group and one blush for an entire week, but I can't even commit to one lipstick for an entire day, so I leave lipstick wide open because I *know* I will use five different lipstocks/glosses before lunch because that's one way I deal with stress/frustration at work:  lip color change!).  If you have samples that you keep saving for "some day" that you never get around to using, get them all together in one place and pick one each week.  Although I called it the Monday Club, I make my selections on Saturdays or Sundays so everything is in my rotation box** ready to go first thing Monday at way-too-early-in-the-morning.  The Monday Club is a weekly thing.  Sometimes I find it easier to stick to a no-buy if I know I will be picking new colors from my stash over the weekend:  I just have to get through the end of the week, and I can pick new colors! 

** Another one of my Monday Club tips:  Get a box and put your items for the week in it and *only* those items (and any brushes/sponges/whatever you need, but only the ones you know you *need* and not any "oh, I should put this in just in case I want it" items) you will be using that week.  If you have...  problematic mornings, you will be amazed at how quickly you can get ready when all you have to do is open your rotation box and pick up the eyeliner/primer/blush/etc. you have already pre-selected for the week.  No wasting time deciding on what eyeshadow to use!  No delays hunting down that eyeliner brush you could have *sworn* was in your brush holder even though you haven't used it in three months!  It's all *right there*.  You already made sure you knew exactly where it was.  Autopilot can be your friend!  And then there's the part where I am trying to get in the habit of washing my brushes right before I sit down to pick my colors for the week instead of some random time on Sunday between loads of laundry like I'm currently doing.  Yes, I like my rituals.  Why do you ask?

(I'm going to start tossing things if I get to the end of the week and think, "Ugh, finally, done with the week!  So glad I don't have to use that any more!" like that weird primer that balled up when I used it.  I always think I need to use things up instead of tossing them if they don't work out.  I need to recalibrate my brain so I can toss this crap.  But I have a lot of colors, so if I toss one eyeliner, I'm not really losing a huge chunk of my collection.  I've already started a summer box because there were a few things I wore for a week and thought, "Ugh, *so glad* I don't have to wear this any more!  It's too summery for this time of year!" like a benefit Coralista blush that is *all wrong* for me in December but will be perfect in July.  Due to the size of my collection, though, I'm more likely to say, "Ooh, I get to use something new next week!"  And then whatever I have been wearing for the past week goes back into hibernation until it becomes new again.)

(And, yeesh, I keep forgetting that this is not Sunday and that there are only two workdays left in this week.  These mid-week days off really throw me!)


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 1, 2014)

I brought soap from lush since I'm almost out of shower gel. Bath products are excluded from my low buy anyways.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

&lt;snip&gt;

So I'm hoping this low-buy will actually get me to use and enjoy all of what I actually have. I really want to go through my collection and really weed out anything that really doesn't get enough use or doesn't make me feel 100% beautiful. I've been very attracted to the idea of minimalism lately and I think I want to get my stash down to my core group of holy grails with a few extras for special occasions. 

&lt;snip&gt;
Welcome to the forum!  If you haven't checked it out already, you might want to think about heading over to the Monday Club!  It's here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138575/the-monday-club

The general idea:  Shop your stash!  Figure out what you *truly* like and use by spending a whole week with something.  One palette/shadow group, one blush, one lipstick -- one of whatever you want to commit to for an entire week (for example, I can commit to one palette/group and one blush for an entire week, but I can't even commit to one lipstick for an entire day, so I leave lipstick wide open because I *know* I will use five different lipstocks/glosses before lunch because that's one way I deal with stress/frustration at work:  lip color change!).  If you have samples that you keep saving for "some day" that you never get around to using, get them all together in one place and pick one each week.  Although I called it the Monday Club, I make my selections on Saturdays or Sundays so everything is in my rotation box** ready to go first thing Monday at way-too-early-in-the-morning.  The Monday Club is a weekly thing.  Sometimes I find it easier to stick to a no-buy if I know I will be picking new colors from my stash over the weekend:  I just have to get through the end of the week, and I can pick new colors! 

** Another one of my Monday Club tips:  Get a box and put your items for the week in it and *only* those items (and any brushes/sponges/whatever you need, but only the ones you know you *need* and not any "oh, I should put this in just in case I want it" items) you will be using that week.  If you have...  problematic mornings, you will be amazed at how quickly you can get ready when all you have to do is open your rotation box and pick up the eyeliner/primer/blush/etc. you have already pre-selected for the week.  No wasting time deciding on what eyeshadow to use!  No delays hunting down that eyeliner brush you could have *sworn* was in your brush holder even though you haven't used it in three months!  It's all *right there*.  You already made sure you knew exactly where it was.  Autopilot can be your friend!  And then there's the part where I am trying to get in the habit of washing my brushes right before I sit down to pick my colors for the week instead of some random time on Sunday between loads of laundry like I'm currently doing.  Yes, I like my rituals.  Why do you ask?

(I'm going to start tossing things if I get to the end of the week and think, "Ugh, finally, done with the week!  So glad I don't have to use that any more!" like that weird primer that balled up when I used it.  I always think I need to use things up instead of tossing them if they don't work out.  I need to recalibrate my brain so I can toss this crap.  But I have a lot of colors, so if I toss one eyeliner, I'm not really losing a huge chunk of my collection.  I've already started a summer box because there were a few things I wore for a week and thought, "Ugh, *so glad* I don't have to wear this any more!  It's too summery for this time of year!" like a benefit Coralista blush that is *all wrong* for me in December but will be perfect in July.  Due to the size of my collection, though, I'm more likely to say, "Ooh, I get to use something new next week!"  And then whatever I have been wearing for the past week goes back into hibernation until it becomes new again.)

(And, yeesh, I keep forgetting that this is not Sunday and that there are only two workdays left in this week.  These mid-week days off really throw me!)

I like the idea of setting aside your items for the week. So are your other items out of sight completely or do you still keep them around?


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 1, 2014)

I forgot to add that I suspended my SquareHue subscription. I might cancel it. I don't know yet. I feel overloaded with nail polish.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the idea of setting aside your items for the week. So are your other items out of sight completely or do you still keep them around?
Out of sight.  In a completely different room with the rest of my makeup collection (I have over 150 loose pigments, and that's just loose pigments, so I *have* to keep most of my makeup in another room), in fact.  I spend too much time getting distracted by "Oh, I'll just wear a different blush *today* and go back to the rotation box tomorrow!  Okay, so now to pick out a different blush.  Ooh, this powder?  This cream?  What about this other powder?" to be able to keep them in the bathroom (that's where I put on my makeup) with the things I'm currently using.  Even when I put them in a storage box and keep them in the bathroom on a shelf over the washer and dryer (my machines are in my bathroom, and there's a convenient storage shelf over them), I find myself thinking about that box since it's *right there*, and it would be *so easy* to get something out of it, and then *boom!* decision paralysis.  I'm too bleary at 5am to think about going into another room to get other colors when I'm getting ready for work, so simply removing them from the bathroom is enough for me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 1, 2014)

I started out the day (month, year!!) by finishing up a face wash. I have a bunch more to go through, but it felt nice. I'm getting to my last bit in quite a number of skincare and bath/body products so I'm very pleased with myself &gt;3


----------



## loftmane (Jan 2, 2014)

@kotoko Yeah I'm a "newish" career gal myself. I've been working almost 2 years full time now but I am really realizing how much of my closet is still so unsuitable for my lifestyle. I work with kids so my clothes need to take more of a beating than they currently can while also looking professional and nice which is a very delicate balance lol. Yay for professional clothes! lol.

@jaylilee Yeah, finding tutorials of a said product in general, not just hauls of that product are increasingly few and far between. It's making me bummed because watching YT tutorials used to be my favorite way to destress from life but I can't turn to them anymore. Guess I'll have to focus on other hobbies! 

@debs15 Thanks. I'm not as far gone as that situation you described (Thank god!) but I have found myself in situations where I've thought, "I could by this item or pay an extra $50 on my CC bill" and the makeup has always won out and my debt grows through interest rates. I've also dipped into my savings more times than I care to remember just so I would have "cash" to pay for something. No more of that in this year. Definitely have started rearranging my stash and doing inventory on what I have. I had forgotten about so many things, particularly in the area of blush where I've gone a little wild. So much blush looks the same on me even if it does look different in the pan. As they say, people don't see the blush pan, they see your face. I need to not buy a single blush item for the rest of the year.

@meaganola Thank you for the warm welcome and I am definitely joining the Monday club come next week!


----------



## katielp (Jan 2, 2014)

[@]loftmane[/@] "So much blush looks the same on me even if it does look different in the pan. As they say, people don't see the blush pan, they see your face. I need to not buy a single blush item for the rest of the year." I've never heard this but this is so true. Especially for me since I use blush lightly anyway. Just another reason why I don't need to buy any more blush. On a different note- I had cleaned out and organized my makeup storage, then last night I did the same to skincare and all my samples. Holy cow- I have a ridiculous amount of sample moisturizers!! Looks like ill be set for a long time!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 2, 2014)

@loftmane"So much blush looks the same on me even if it does look different in the pan. As they say, people don't see the blush pan, they see your face. I need to not buy a single blush item for the rest of the year."  

Ugh, this! So many blushes end up looking peach on me anyway that it's like "well, what's the point?" yet I still get sucked into it. 

I really just need one peach, one coral, and one pink blush, and that's it. Time to use up all the ones I currently have.


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 2, 2014)

I made an account on mint.com today to help me get a better visual of where my money is going, so hopefully seeing my makeup spending in graph form will help me save a bit more! My problem is that I convince myself that I NEED something when I really don't. For example: on NYE, I bought a silver maybelline color tattoo and a UD glitter liner, just for that night. I could have done a very similar look with just my eye shadows and no extra glitter, but I bought them anyway and I'll probably only use them rarely because silver and glitter really only work for certain occasions for me. I *should* be ok for a no buy this month, as I pretty much have every color of the rainbow that I would realistically want to wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I passed my "hoard" on to her! It felt so much better than "I'll hang on to it to try to trade it" -- her face was priceless! I love sharing! I think I'm going to try to do that regularly!


I so agree with you on sharing!  I have two teenage cousins and my coworker has two teenage daughters so I more often than not have someone to pass things onto.  I'm going to start a trade list soon because I do always have some stuff that doesn't fit their preferences.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay! I finally made a post outlining my low buy goals for the year 2014! See here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138213/no-buy-low-buy-goals-for-2014/60#post_2253737 I'll probably update it with new ideas on how to stay on my no buy, other little rewards, and to update my wantlist.

I'm still doing a no buy for January, and still going strong! I did have to buy a textbook for a class I'm taking this semester, but I got it for only $25! Thank you cheapesttextbooks!

Very good points about youtube. You're right, a lot of the main YT beauty gurus pretty much just .... sell to you, whether they mean to or not. I like the good tip here and there on good products, but makeup isn't all about finding the next best thing. I want to find what works best for ME. I need to get myself together and find two good, simple go-to looks for my eyes. I've been watching lots of beauty tutorials, but I find it's still difficult to actually do my eyeshadow without it looking a mess. Everything else I'm OK with, but I need to really refine my eyeshadow and liner skills.


----------



## fleurissante (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, I'm joining in too. I decided to go on a 100 day no-buy, so no shopping for me until 10th April.

My main reason for no-buy is the fact that in the last couple of months I bought over 100 nail polishes and didn't even had a chance to wear half of them. I would like to have some time to enjoy the products I have, not just hoard it.

The rule is simple: You don't buy any cosmetic (be it skin-care, fragrance, make-up or hair care) product. Other than mini Essies, no nail polish. I have enough shower gels, body lotions, shampoos... to last me a year. I don't even have to mention make-up (especially eyeshadows to which I am addicted).

I did put several exceptions: I can buy Essie mini nail polish sets (from spring and resort collection). I can also buy Naked 3, but only if I can get it 20% off.

I made my last purchase on 31st December and didn't buy anything since. I hope I can stick to it, because I almost failed yesterday. I put some nail polish in the cart and tried to talk myself into purchasing it by saying that it probably still 31st somewhere in the Pacific time zone. Today I went out for a walk, so there was nothing to tempt me there.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello, I'm joining in too. I decided to go on a 100 day no-buy, so no shopping for me until 10th April.

My main reason for no-buy is the fact that in the last couple of months I bought over 100 nail polishes and didn't even had a chance to wear half of them. I would like to have some time to enjoy the products I have, not just hoard it.

The rule is simple: You don't buy any cosmetic (be it skin-care, fragrance, make-up or hair care) product. Other than mini Essies, no nail polish. I have enough shower gels, body lotions, shampoos... to last me a year. I don't even have to mention make-up (especially eyeshadows to which I am addicted).

I did put several exceptions: I can buy Essie mini nail polish sets (from spring and resort collection). I can also buy Naked 3, but only if I can get it 20% off.

I made my last purchase on 31st December and didn't buy anything since. I hope I can stick to it, because I almost failed yesterday. *I put some nail polish in the cart and tried to talk myself into purchasing it by saying that it probably still 31st somewhere in the Pacific time zone. *Today I went out for a walk, so there was nothing to tempt me there.
That's some really creative rationalizing, kudos for resisting!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay, end of January 2nd, and the only thing I bought today was a pass to the con I'm saving money for!  This was a planned purchase, so it doesn't count against me.  I didn't even buy *lunch*.  I received an order from Sephora that included the NARS points perk set with Orgasm blush, Copacabana illuminator, Gold Digger lip gloss, and eyeshadow primer, and I think I might be in love with Orgasm now (it always looks too yellow when I test it on my hand in-store, but at home, it's a whole lot pinker).  This makes me want to run out and buy a full-sized or at least a dupe.  BUT!  What in the world makes me think I'll finish this?  The only things I ever use up are non-fun-color items like clear nail poilish, lip balm, and bb cream.  I can get a new full-sized version when I use this one up.  *If* I use this one up.

(The NARS goodies will be going into my birthday box with my UD Naked 3 palette.  Yes, I'm saving it all for that day.  It's only a little over two weeks away!  I have plenty of other toys I haven't played with yet that I should go ahead and try.)


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 2, 2014)

> Yay, end of January 2nd, and the only thing I bought today was a pass to the con I'm saving money for!Â  This was a planned purchase, so it doesn't count against me.Â  I didn't even buy *lunch*.Â  I received an order from Sephora that included the NARS points perk set with Orgasm blush, Copacabana illuminator, Gold Digger lip gloss, and eyeshadow primer, and I think I might be in love with Orgasm now (it always looks too yellow when I test it on my hand in-store, but at home, it's a whole lot pinker).Â  This makes me want to run out and buy a full-sized or at least a dupe.Â  BUT!Â  What in the world makes me think I'll finish this?Â  The only things I ever use up are non-fun-color items like clear nail poilish, lip balm, and bb cream.Â  I can get a new full-sized version when I use this one up.Â  *If* I use this one up. (The NARS goodies will be going into my birthday box with my UD Naked 3 palette.Â  Yes, I'm saving it all for that day.Â  It's only a little over two weeks away!Â  I have plenty of other toys I haven't played with yet that I should go ahead and try.)


 Good for you. I did the same. I put back the sephora favorites set back for one of those rainy days in February. I didn't spend anything today. But I'm going to need to go to the grocery store and Target this weekend. But I'm working on a list. Normally I just throw stuff in there and next thing you know 100.00.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2014)

YAY! Today I did really well! I was tempted by Sephora because it's my birthday month, and I wanted to get the gift, but all the things I was going to buy were sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also saw they have this other gift thingy, that I wanted to get, but to get both of those, I'd have to basically buy things I don't need. So, I closed my cart and I'm just going to see if I can wait until what I want is back in stock, or I'll head to the Sephora in JCPenny store to pick up my free b-day gift.

So no purchases!

Plus, I am selling a few things on Ebay to offset some of my crazy spending lately. I feel good!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 2, 2014)

I already flopped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went to Sephora to give in and pick up Naked 3 after searching on the store locator to make sure my local Sephora had it in stock. When I got there, of course, it was all sold out. Even the display had been taken down temporarily. One would think that I would be thanking the heavens and seeing it as a sign that I need to put that cash back in my wallet and leave but no. I was so upset that I made the extra trip after work, especially with a snow storm imminent, that I rage!bought two lipsticks I did not need just because I was so annoyed to be leaving empty-handed. 

Moral of the story is: Sephora's store locator function sucks, and I feel like crap. The small consolation is the lipsticks I purchased are probably two of the most flattering summery shades I now own in my stash lol. I will likely live in them come May. 

Hopefully this was a minor fall of the bandwagon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 2, 2014)

I haven't brought makeup or skincare in two days! I haven't been tempted by anything. I want Naked 3. Last year, I went to Ulta and swatched it, now I need want it. I told myself that if I am successful at my low buy through March, I will buy it as a graduation present.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already flopped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went to Sephora to give in and pick up Naked 3 after searching on the store locator to make sure my local Sephora had it in stock. When I got there, of course, it was all sold out. Even the display had been taken down temporarily. One would think that I would be thanking the heavens and seeing it as a sign that I need to put that cash back in my wallet and leave but no. I was so upset that I made the extra trip after work, especially with a snow storm imminent, that I rage!bought two lipsticks I did not need just because I was so annoyed to be leaving empty-handed. 

Moral of the story is: Sephora's store locator function sucks, and I feel like crap. The small consolation is the lipsticks I purchased are probably two of the most flattering summery shades I now own in my stash lol. I will likely live in them come May. 

Hopefully this was a minor fall of the bandwagon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's okay. Just get back up and try again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's still 29 days left and tomorrow's a fresh start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already flopped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went to Sephora to give in and pick up Naked 3 after searching on the store locator to make sure my local Sephora had it in stock. When I got there, of course, it was all sold out. Even the display had been taken down temporarily. One would think that I would be thanking the heavens and seeing it as a sign that I need to put that cash back in my wallet and leave but no. I was so upset that I made the extra trip after work, especially with a snow storm imminent, that I rage!bought two lipsticks I did not need just because I was so annoyed to be leaving empty-handed. 

Moral of the story is: Sephora's store locator function sucks, and I feel like crap. The small consolation is the lipsticks I purchased are probably two of the most flattering summery shades I now own in my stash lol. I will likely live in them come May. 

Hopefully this was a minor fall of the bandwagon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's okay. Just get back up and try again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*There's still 29 days left and tomorrow's a fresh start*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This!  What I try to do when I try to do something for an extended period of time and fail almost immediately:  Figure out how long I lasted the first time, double it, and make that the amount of time I need to make it this time.  So you made it a day and a half the first time.  Now you just need to make it three days on your plan.  Then, hey, you're on a roll, so you might as well double that and go for six days next.  And, hey, that's almost a week, so let's just round it up to a solid seven days.  And, wow, made it through one week!  Let's see if we can double that.  No one can go from no exercise whatsoever to running a marathon without training, after all, and we're trying to build up our marathon-level spending resistance muscles.  It takes time.  

And a stringent low/no-buy is almost destined to fail if you just jump right into it in part because you haven't built up those spending resistance muscles -- but also in part because when you inevitably have a setback like this, you will just slump in defeat and give up on your plan.  Just sigh, shake your head, dust yourself off (literally or figuratively, whichever makes you feel like you're brushing this setback away), *call ahead* next time to make sure they have it and will hold onto it for you (added bonus:  If they will, you can go directly to the cashier, get your stuff, and leave without getting distracted by the lip tars/eyeliners/nail polish/etc.  It's one of the reasons I like to order stuff instead of buying in-store), and start building up those SRMs *now*.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

  No one can go from no exercise whatsoever to running a marathon without training, after all, and we're trying to build up our marathon-level spending resistance muscles.  It takes time.  

And a stringent low/no-buy is almost destined to fail if you just jump right into it in part because you haven't built up those spending resistance muscles -- but also in part because when you inevitably have a setback like this, you will just slump in defeat and give up on your plan.
Quoted for truth!!!

Many psychological studies show that willpower/self-control acts like a muscle in that it can both be strengthened and worn out. If you are just starting out (just like if you were training for a marathon after not exercising at all) it can be very tiring and you will inevitably slump a bit because when you tap that energy, it's out for a little while.

That's not to say don't try- because the more little steps you gain, the stronger your willpower gets!

There's a book out called Willpower that discusses this, and here's a quote from the author being interviewed:

"Willpower is, Baumeister argues over lunch, "what separates us from the animals. It's the capacity to restrain our impulses, resist temptation â€“ do what's right and good for us in the long run, not what we want to do right now. It's central, in fact, to civilisation.""

I think that's an interesting little analysis.

Here is another helpful and insightful quote regarding self-control:

"In the short term, self-control is a limited resource. But over the long term, it can act more like a muscle. So when it comes to willpower, if practice doesn't make perfect, then at least it makes progress. Tierney says people who exercise their willpower frequently often have better self-control"

I just added this book to my list of books to read in 2014.

And it really gives me hope knowing this. It should give us all hope. Because here's why:

1. Knowing that if you make a small misstep and fail, it's not because you're a terrible person who lacks discipline. You just need to work at it. Keep going.

2. You know that you WILL get better at it, just by the act of making small resistance. In fact, a study showed that a group of people who were told to practice good posture for a week did better at decision-making the following week! That's astonishing!!! So literally, you can sit there staring at a piece of cake, not eat it, and then you will possibly be better at resisting an impulse purchase later! TOTES amazing!!!

Also, don't forget, ladies, about the power of the returns. If you slip up and buy something and you really feel you shouldn't have done it, don't use it for a while, and strongly consider returning it. You may feel much better if you do, and it might even increase your willpower for later.

Happy 3rd day of the year, everyone! BE STRONG!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This!  What I try to do when I try to do something for an extended period of time and fail almost immediately:  Figure out how long I lasted the first time, double it, and make that the amount of time I need to make it this time.  So you made it a day and a half the first time.  Now you just need to make it three days on your plan.  Then, hey, you're on a roll, so you might as well double that and go for six days next.  And, hey, that's almost a week, so let's just round it up to a solid seven days.  And, wow, made it through one week!  Let's see if we can double that.  No one can go from no exercise whatsoever to running a marathon without training, after all, and we're trying to build up our marathon-level spending resistance muscles.  It takes time.  

And a stringent low/no-buy is almost destined to fail if you just jump right into it in part because you haven't built up those spending resistance muscles -- but also in part because when you inevitably have a setback like this, you will just slump in defeat and give up on your plan.  Just sigh, shake your head, dust yourself off (literally or figuratively, whichever makes you feel like you're brushing this setback away), *call ahead* next time to make sure they have it and will hold onto it for you (added bonus:  If they will, you can go directly to the cashier, get your stuff, and leave without getting distracted by the lip tars/eyeliners/nail polish/etc.  It's one of the reasons I like to order stuff instead of buying in-store), and start building up those SRMs *now*.  

Thanks Meaganola. This was really kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am beating myself up for this because last July I was able to complete a no-buy for that month with absolutely no setbacks so this makes me feel like I'm never going to stop spending if I can't replicate that. Not sure why it was a breeze in July but so tough now. Perhaps I am really feeling the effects of little sunlight and the cold weather lol. But I'm definitely following your advice of doubling every timeframe I get through! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's okay. Just get back up and try again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's still 29 days left and tomorrow's a fresh start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks lioness90  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2014)

I have to confess that I keep thinking, "It's Friday! It's non-rent check payday! I can go out to Bed Bath &amp; Beyond and get those holiday Maybelline Color Tattoos I wanted!" But... Aside from the no-buy thing, I ALREADY BOUGHT THEM. I actually have two Nude Pinks because I was going to give one as a present (I ended up not giving it, so now I have an extra). I think I just want to not be in my apartment all day tomorrow. Between my cold and hatred of holiday shopping crowds, I've been staying home a lot more than usual. Maybe I'll go see movies this weekend. I canceled my MoviePass, but I was told that it will still work this weekend, so I might as well use it.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quoted for truth!!!

Many psychological studies show that willpower/self-control acts like a muscle in that it can both be strengthened and worn out. If you are just starting out (just like if you were training for a marathon after not exercising at all) it can be very tiring and you will inevitably slump a bit because when you tap that energy, it's out for a little while.

That's not to say don't try- because the more little steps you gain, the stronger your willpower gets!

There's a book out called Willpower that discusses this, and here's a quote from the author being interviewed:

"Willpower is, Baumeister argues over lunch, "what separates us from the animals. It's the capacity to restrain our impulses, resist temptation â€“ do what's right and good for us in the long run, not what we want to do right now. It's central, in fact, to civilisation.""

I think that's an interesting little analysis.

Here is another helpful and insightful quote regarding self-control:

"In the short term, self-control is a limited resource. But over the long term, it can act more like a muscle. So when it comes to willpower, if practice doesn't make perfect, then at least it makes progress. Tierney says people who exercise their willpower frequently often have better self-control"

I just added this book to my list of books to read in 2014.

And it really gives me hope knowing this. It should give us all hope. Because here's why:

1. Knowing that if you make a small misstep and fail, it's not because you're a terrible person who lacks discipline. You just need to work at it. Keep going.

2. You know that you WILL get better at it, just by the act of making small resistance. In fact, a study showed that a group of people who were told to practice good posture for a week did better at decision-making the following week! That's astonishing!!! So literally, you can sit there staring at a piece of cake, not eat it, and then you will possibly be better at resisting an impulse purchase later! TOTES amazing!!!

Also, don't forget, ladies, about the power of the returns. If you slip up and buy something and you really feel you shouldn't have done it, don't use it for a while, and strongly consider returning it. You may feel much better if you do, and it might even increase your willpower for later.

Happy 3rd day of the year, everyone! BE STRONG!





Thank you so much for this post. Seriously, thank you. Wow, I'm adding this book to my queue at the library too. I really, really think that if I can break through this then my quality of life will increase tremendously. Thanks again for the book rec!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

i've made it two days without buying anything! thats a start...right??


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 3, 2014)

I almost made a purchase but I talked myself out of it.  It's only the beginning of January but my low-buy is going strong. Whew.  Hopefully I can say the same thing tomorrow!!  There are some awesome words of encouragement in this thread and that really helps a lot.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks Meaganola. This was really kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am beating myself up for this because last July I was able to complete a no-buy for that month with absolutely no setbacks so this makes me feel like I'm never going to stop spending if I can't replicate that. Not sure why it was a breeze in July but so tough now. Perhaps I am really feeling the effects of little sunlight and the cold weather lol. But I'm definitely following your advice of doubling every timeframe I get through! 

Thanks lioness90  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think "after the holidays" emotional  blahness can also be a factor.  Try to build in other pleasurable activities to get that dopamine boost buying something gives you.  If it's a healthy activity, it will contribute to the will power aspect that eastofthesun was talking about.

I haven't been tempted to buy anything, perhaps because I'm focusing on the other behavioral changes I want to make.  My first victory today was doing yoga for 30 minutes this morning.  I want to get back into the habit of doing yoga/pilates 3-4 times a week, as it centers me and helps my twingy back out tremendously.  My second was rigging a standing desk at work, so that I won't be sitting for hours on end.  It's primitive but works




.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think "after the holidays" emotional  blahness can also be a factor.  Try to build in other pleasurable activities to get that dopamine boost buying something gives you.  If it's a healthy activity, it will contribute to the will power aspect that eastofthesun was talking about.

I haven't been tempted to buy anything, perhaps because I'm focusing on the other behavioral changes I want to make.  My first victory today was doing yoga for 30 minutes this morning.  I want to get back into the habit of doing yoga/pilates 3-4 times a week, as it centers me and helps my twingy back out tremendously.  My second was rigging a standing desk at work, so that I won't be sitting for hours on end.  It's primitive but works



.




Oooh awesome! I want to do a standing desk too! I'm not sure if I can because I got this new monitor which is kind of huge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But maybe I can angle it up and just elevate my mouse.

I like the way you think! It's like you are on the wavelength I want to attain! Hehehe. I'm going to have to check out your blog!

Ok, to everyone else, great job! Keep strong! Keep resisting that temptation! It's kind of weird, but when I read about how you guys are still keeping your low buy/no buy going, it makes me feel like I can do it too!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 3, 2014)

Three days without buying makeup &amp; skincare!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 3, 2014)

I did so well tonight! Had to go to sephora and exchange some perfume I got for Xmas and I didn't buy anything else!!! I just kept telling myself "do I really NEED anything else?" And I didn't! Yay!


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 3, 2014)

I stopped by Sephora today to swatch some items I've been eyeing for a while and I didn't buy anything, but I did love most of what I swatched so I'll probably buy them when the next big sale at sephora happens


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

I went into ulta with a friend and looked around while she was getting some hair products, and didn't buy a SINGLE THING! Actually swatched the lorac pro palette and am glad I didn't buy it because I literally own like...all colors but a single one, which is actually just a dupe for mac quarry.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2014)

I went to Fred Meyer and DIDN'T BUY ANY MAKEUP!  I did buy a bead box to store loose pigment jars, but I have maxed out the boxes I already had and currently have a bunch of the jars just kind of floating around, so this has been on my shopping list for a while.  I would just get too cranky to go to the sewing section and get one, so it's stayed on the list.  Everything else was groceries, although I realized I was so hungry (like blood sugar so low I was starting to shake) that I needed to just stop shopping, grab something for dinner, and get home.  So I did.  I'll do real grocery shopping tomorrow.  But first, I need to *plan* what I'm going to do for meals next week.  Planning ahead!  What a concept!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

i was SOO CLOSE to caving. HSN sent me a $10 off coupon and I *almost* bought a Too Faced lippie for $11 and free shipping...but I didn't! It wouldn't let me because I guess it was part of some sort of "This Day Only" offer or whatever (idk what that means. i've only bought one thing from HSN) I guess I'm in the clear for the next 24 hours... I probably won't end up buying it.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 4, 2014)

YAY EVERYONE IN GENERAL, I am so proud of how well everyone seems to be doing!!! My low buy is also going well, though I did already eat out once in the new year... only 9 more times to go this month and I'm not even back at work yet where the big eating out temptation is, but oh well. Other than that, I have only spent money on some groceries and on a train ticket that I needed.   Quote:

Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello, I'm joining in too. I decided to go on a 100 day no-buy, so no shopping for me until 10th April.

My main reason for no-buy is the fact that in the last couple of months I bought over 100 nail polishes and didn't even had a chance to wear half of them. I would like to have some time to enjoy the products I have, not just hoard it.

I made my last purchase on 31st December and didn't buy anything since...

Welcome and good luck! I haven't purchased any polish since Black Friday, and actually it is going much better than I thought.  Having nails secret Santa helped A LOT but I've also been able to use some of the colors and strips I  haven't tried/sed and it's been nice- even fun! I am slowly coming to the realization that maybe I really don't need any more polish for real... other than a thermal.  Eventually, I  would still love to try a thermal.  However, that day isn't today for me 





Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This!  What I try to do when I try to do something for an extended period of time and fail almost immediately:  Figure out how long I lasted the first time, double it, and make that the amount of time I need to make it this time.  So you made it a day and a half the first time.  Now you just need to make it three days on your plan.  Then, hey, you're on a roll, so you might as well double that and go for six days next.  And, hey, that's almost a week, so let's just round it up to a solid seven days.  And, wow, made it through one week!  Let's see if we can double that.  No one can go from no exercise whatsoever to running a marathon without training, after all, and we're trying to build up our marathon-level spending resistance muscles.  It takes time.  

And a stringent low/no-buy is almost destined to fail if you just jump right into it in part because you haven't built up those spending resistance muscles -- but also in part because when you inevitably have a setback like this, you will just slump in defeat and give up on your plan...
This is great advice in general, and the last paragraph is generally true, in many areas of life not just spending.  Just take it one day at a time.  

One thing that sometimes helps is to take some time to think over a purchase if you can. Ideally this thinking would last a few hours at least, but if at a store, sometimes I find even a few minutes can be helpful.  Literally exit the store, and just spend 5-10 minutes walking around the block/parking lot or in another store that does not interest you at all.  No need to kill yourself meditating over the purchase during that time either- simply ask yourself at the end of the 5-10 minutes if you are sure you really want/need it.  Again, while you'd get 'better' results waiting hours or even days, sometimes even a few minutes can give perspective/the willpower to get out of there.  If online, back away from the computer or website and come back to it if you still feel you want the product later.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i've made it two days without buying anything! thats a start...right??
YES! Nice job!


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know how often Ulta does BOGO50 on Tree Hut scrubs like they have now? I don't want to break my no-buy since I still have half of a Boots scrub in the shower, and I don't want to hoard.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know how often Ulta does BOGO50 on Tree Hut scrubs like they have now? I don't want to break my no-buy since I still have half of a Boots scrub in the shower, and I don't want to hoard.
No idea. Can you call them and ask?? I am sure they should have some sort of schedule...


----------



## missionista (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy New Year, All!

Shout to to January Babies, I'm one too!  And since this is my birthday month, it will be a low-buy not a no-buy.  I am allowed to buy:

Makeup remover wipes (needed for travel from Jan 6-16) --already purchased these today for $1 from Big Lots.

Makeup remover (standard full size liquid when I return from travel) as I am now completely out of any makeup remover!

Fyrrinae Pixie Epoxy since I have no way of sticking my few glitter shadows to my eyes--If I can wear them, they can't ever get used...

Maybe some perfume from my list of ones I want if I find any of those at a good price.


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 4, 2014)

> No idea. Can you call them and ask?? I am sure they should have some sort of schedule...


I thought of that, but when I worked at bath and body works they wouldn't even tell us associates when sales would end or what next week's sales would be because they wanted us to freak about a limited edition sale and buy stuff. So I don't think ulta will tell me either.


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 4, 2014)

So I've been lemming the lorac pro palette for a couple weeks. Went into ulta, swatched it, they were out of stock. Went over to look at naked 2 (I have 1), swatched it, was holding it in my hand as if it were mine and DID NOT BUY! I said to myself "what the hell am I doing? If I really want it, it can wait for another day." VICTORY!!! But really, I think I'm starting to actually change my whole attitude about spending money on makeup. Yayyy! But the lingering lems are still there. -sigh-


----------



## BSquared (Jan 4, 2014)

Agghhhh bath and body works cart is full but I'm trying to resist! I'm gonna go stare at my closet to remind myself how much freaking lotion and candles I already have...


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Agghhhh bath and body works cart is full but I'm trying to resist! I'm gonna go stare at my closet to remind myself how much freaking lotion and candles I already have...
Try to finish 3 lotions before you buy another one. You can do it! resist! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I've been lemming the lorac pro palette for a couple weeks. Went into ulta, swatched it, they were out of stock. Went over to look at naked 2 (I have 1), swatched it, was holding it in my hand as if it were mine and DID NOT BUY! I said to myself "what the hell am I doing? If I really want it, it can wait for another day." VICTORY!!! But really, I think I'm starting to actually change my whole attitude about spending money on makeup. Yayyy!

But the lingering lems are still there. -sigh-

SUCCESS!!!

If it makes you feel any better, the lorac pro palette is SO dupeable. Chances are you already have all the colors, if not, similar. I went in because of all palettes, that one was the one that had intrigued me the most...walked out totally disheartened with it. I have the same color or variation of each of those in other palettes. They were all very basic. 

Naked 2 didn't intrigue me, and Naked 3, the one I had been looking at...was way too pink for me. Only a single color in it could I possibly wear, and it was a taupe-y color I already have a billion of.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

Went to the mall and didn't even buy anything! I thought the bath and body works sale candles all smelled awful! I also went into Sephora to swatch a few things but got bored. Anthropology had $6 Deborah Lippmanns and I carried them around with me but ultimately walked out empty handed. I actually don't like DLs too much and they've been difficult to sell/trade. Plus, I frankened my own glittery polishes so I shouldn't be buying DL's anyway! Yay. Successful day!


----------



## bowskt (Jan 4, 2014)

My low buy rules: -Foundation/Bb Cream if I can find the perfect lightweight one for a decent price -Cheap wine coloured lippie/stain (any recommendations?) -no body washes, lotions, shampoos, candles etc have so many plus stocking stuffers! -25 VS gift card plus up to 25 dollars "overdraft" if I find some good sales at the semi annual sale. I cancelled Ipsy. I found I was getting too much make up and was consistently hoping for items I didn't get or that just didn't come in any bags at all. I want to tally up the items I got for the 13 months I was with them and and see what was good what wasn't. See if it's worth it. Side note to someone talking about waiting to buy N3 until March, if you wait longer, Chic week in April will give you a coupon, so that could be more motivation to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 4, 2014)

I almost purchased some samples from Paula's Choice, but I closed my browser. I think I've been tempted nearly every single day of January by something but somehow I stayed strong!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so much for this post. Seriously, thank you. Wow, I'm adding this book to my queue at the library too. I really, really think that if I can break through this then my quality of life will increase tremendously. Thanks again for the book rec!
I'm so glad this helped you! I think you're right! I need to get with this too, and reading the article on that book just gave me so much hope!

@bowskt is Chic week an Ulta thing?

Also, to all the nail polish addicts, doesn't Zoya normally do an Earth Day thing in April where you can turn in old nail polishes for new Zoya shades? That's a good thing to look forward to as well, and  you don't even have to spend anything!

Congratulations to everyone who is resisting so well!


----------



## bowskt (Jan 4, 2014)

[@]eastofthesun[/@] it's a Sephora thing, 15% off for BI and 20% VIB I think


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2014)

On the down side, I spent a whole bunch of money today.  On the up side, it was almost entirely things like a roasting pan (I've been wanting one for a while, and I had decided that if I happened across a Goodwill that happened to have one for under ten bucks, I would get it, and I did!), three tops for work at Macy's (full price would have been $190, and I paid less than $45), taco seasoning (there has *got* to be some ground turkey in my freezer!), and kitty litter.  I did buy two eyeshadows and a nail polish, but the shadows were essence trend edition (permanently on the exceptions list even during a no-buy!), and the nail polish is being discontinued (except, whoops, I already have it.  On the up side, it was only a buck, and I can save it for a present for a _Veronica Mars_ fan since the shade is called hello marshmallow).  I made it out of the B&amp;BW sale and not one but *two* Sephoras (Sephorae?) with only a newfound hatred of B&amp;BW and the Sephora birthday freebie.

Tomorrow:  Cleaning day, which will mean not shopping simply because I'll be busy *doing* things.  I'll tackle the living room and the huge pile of laundry in my bedroom that I haven't bothered folding/hanging up/putting away because it's been a weird couple of weeks at work with split weeks where we could wear jeans every day.  I should also dig around in the freezer and see what I have to look forward to for dinner this week.  I'm fairly certain I have at least one chunk of pork shoulder that I can thaw and toss in the slow cooker.  I'm also planning on figuring out what to do for lunch this week.  I want to not buy lunch every day like I usually do.  If I had more freezer space, I would make a vat or two of soup and a batch of all-purpose meat sauce, but the freezer is full, so I need to figure out whether that stuff is even edible any more.  I'm pretty sure I have stuff in there that I brought with me when I moved into this apartment -- in 2009.  That needs to *go*.  I also want to start putting five perfume oils each Sunday up on eBay.  The big challenge is going to be picking out which ones to put up.

(Ooh, _Grimm_ has a Russian plotline this week.  This is indeed an area with a large Russian community, and I think I'm in the part of town with the highest concentration.  I know of at least three different Russian stores within three miles of my apartment.  I wonder if the show will have any of those shops!  Time to get snacks and settle in with Hulu.  And a snoring cat.  I cannot believe a sound this loud is coming out of a critter that small!)


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 4, 2014)

I went to target today and didn't even go to the beauty section. I spent 16 dollars out of pocket for dog treats, pop tarts, oranges, coffee, and bottled water. I also bought some bra extenders. We went to Sears and I didn't even take my hands out of my pockets even though they had Land's End on sale for fifty percent off. I'm going to clean around the house tomorrow with a quick trip to the grocery store if the snow comes. All in all a good first week if no buy.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My low buy rules:
-Foundation/Bb Cream if I can find the perfect lightweight one for a decent price
*-Cheap wine coloured lippie/stain (any recommendations?)*
&lt;snip&gt;
Define cheap!  Are we talking Revlon or Wet'n'Wild?  For Revlon, their Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten or Crush might be what you're looking for.  Wet'n'Wild has a new MegaSlicks Balm Stain out, and I have it in Lady and the Vamp, but it does have shimmer.

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

&lt;snip&gt; Also, to all the nail polish addicts, doesn't Zoya normally do an Earth Day thing in April where you can turn in old nail polishes for new Zoya shades? That's a good thing to look forward to as well, and  you don't even have to spend anything!

&lt;snip&gt;
Not quite.  Zoya sells their polishes (typically everything but the newest collection or two) for half price, and you send your polishes in for disposal (except you don't *have* to send them back).  It's not a free thing, and there's usually a six-polish minimum, if I recall correctly.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so glad this helped you! I think you're right! I need to get with this too, and reading the article on that book just gave me so much hope!

@bowskt is Chic week an Ulta thing?

Also, to all the nail polish addicts, doesn't Zoya normally do an Earth Day thing in April where you can turn in old nail polishes for new Zoya shades? That's a good thing to look forward to as well, and  you don't even have to spend anything!

Congratulations to everyone who is resisting so well!
I also saw on ....cheap nouveau, i think?! can't remember -- but starting on the 6th (or ...16th?), Zoya will be doing their sale where you can get 3 nail polishes for just the cost of shipping....which i think is $12. considering how expensive zoya seems to be, this is one of their better deal, if you're willing to fork out shipping.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 4, 2014)

> I also saw on ....cheap nouveau, i think?! can't remember -- but starting on the 6th (or ...16th?), Zoya will be doing their sale where you can get 3 nail polishes for just the cost of shipping....which i think is $12. considering how expensive zoya seems to be, this is one of their better deal, if you're willing to fork out shipping.Â


 Great minds think a like. I just put this in the enablers thread.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

I might have to break my low buy to buy some candles... I actually need candles. My apartment can use a nice scent lift and the glow in these cold cold days!! I realized I also spent a lot of money today. Went out to eat for lunch and also bought stuff for a wine and cheese night.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Great minds think a like. I just put this in the enablers thread.
Heeeehhee!!! I don't plan on getting anything, though I've never tried Zoya. I already have plenty of nail polish. But this might be something I try to keep in mind for next year when I am through a bunch of bottles.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might have to break my low buy to buy some candles... I actually need candles. My apartment can use a nice scent lift and the glow in these cold cold days!!

I realized I also spent a lot of money today. Went out to eat for lunch and also bought stuff for a wine and cheese night.
omg cold weather...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here it'll be something ridiculous like 65 below on Monday (with windchill). Further north, they're already at 60 below AIR TEMP. Not even counting windchill.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 4, 2014)

> Heeeehhee!!! I don't plan on getting anything, though I've never tried Zoya. I already have plenty of nail polish. But this might be something I try to keep in mind for next year when I am through a bunch of bottles.Â


 Me neither. But somebody else can take advantage of it. I like the Earth Day sale. Last year I got a ridiculous amount of polish for a good price. I doubt I will be taking part this year.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

> omg cold weather...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here it'll be something ridiculous like 65 below on Monday (with windchill). Further north, they're already at 60 below AIR TEMP. Not even counting windchill.


 Yup I don't remember what the latest number is for Milwaukee but I do know to not go outside!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup I don't remember what the latest number is for Milwaukee but I do know to not go outside!
We're not that far from each other! I'm in MN.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might have to break my low buy to buy some candles... I actually need candles. My apartment can use a nice scent lift and the glow in these cold cold days!!
I will send you some small ones with my next pen pal note. I am swimming in candles.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 5, 2014)

After my last blip, 2 days strong! Wish I could say four days but oh well. 






The only good thing about about this terrible weather we've been having (and will continue to have if the weather reports are right) is that I haven't been tempted to leave my house save for absolute essentials like groceries. I've blocked all my favorite shopping websites from my browsers at home, too, so it's also hard for me to shop online. Which is a good thing! I've spent the few days at home rearranging my stash and discovering a whole lot of hidden gems that I plain forgot existed.

The biggest rediscovery was my Laura Mercier Artist Palette that I got back in November that had been sitting in its Sephora bag, still inside its box, untouched. I fiddled around with it last night and realized that I could create really similar looks to the ones that people have been doing with Naked 3. And here I was ready to break my nobuy for the 2nd time just to acquire it when I had something very close sitting (untouched!!!) in my stash already. How sick. If that didn't strengthen my commitment to enjoying my purchases and resisting new stuff then I don't know what will. It's terrible how much stuff I still have inside of their original boxes, barely touched, if not brand new. Why on earth am I saving them like that and for what?

I also went through my stash to weed out anything that had gone bad. Most of my MAC l/s smelled like a Crayola box. I must have thrown out close to fifteen of them. Well, at least I now have some items for B2M when I run out of HG e/s. But I'm so mad that many of the lipsticks were barely used before they turned. I can't say I blame anyone but myself for having so many and not using them. I'm going to be *a lot *more careful about lipstick purchases as mine have been going bad so much faster than I can use them. 

Anyway, this experience is so eye-opening and I'm very thankful to have found this board and you wonderful people to share this with! 

Excellent job so far everyone!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

I have to go on a strict no buy (besides my subs) for a while...so far so good...I have two lush orders comiing in, but they don't count as I ordered them in December.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowskt (Jan 5, 2014)

> > My low buy rules: -Foundation/Bb Cream if I can find the perfect lightweight one for a decent price *-Cheap wine coloured lippie/stain (any recommendations?)*
> 
> 
> Define cheap!Â  Are we talking Revlon or Wet'n'Wild?Â  For Revlon, their Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Smitten or Crush might be what you're looking for.Â  Wet'n'Wild has a new MegaSlicks Balm Stain out, and I have it in Lady and the Vamp, but it does have shimmer.


 I just Google crush and it's the colour I'm dreaming of! Revlon is a little bit expensive for drugstore (especially in Canada, some Revlon lip products go for 12 dollars in my local stores, I could get MAC for not a whole lot more...) but I'll have to keep my eyes open for sales and coupons! Thanks for the suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay, I just listed five bottles of perfume oil on eBay!  I considered that part of my low-buy goal for the weekend.  *And* I just discovered how to compose an auction on my laptop and add the photo on my phone, so this is going to make it *much* easier to list groupings of items, like random lots of unused haircare/skincare (Allure boxes, ugh!  I did get my money's worth, but there are still a lot of things in those boxes I can't use!) and full Birchboxes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 5, 2014)

s I G H

So. My plans to go to China this month fell through which, seeing as it's already the 5th and I don't have a visa or tickets purchased yet, is kind of obvious, but it stems from some awful personal/family problems I have that aren't going to get resolved (ever). I'm really bummed and I don't want to be home because it's a toxic atmosphere and I'm just deeply unhappy right now. I mean I could still go by myself, but it'll be really expensive and rushed, and I need to make plans for other things.

I start a new job on Feb 3rd (which was set that late instead of in the middle of this month because I thought I was going to China), and I should make plans for that. I need to move out. I'm occupying my time with learning to code in some new languages, some writing and helping people edit their stories, watching movies/tv shows I like come back on, and working from home still, but I'm really _sad_. I have seasonal affective disorder, and I'm not depressed right now, but I always have to watch out for it and all the snow and cold lately and the bummer personal events really don't help.

Buying makeup is an easy pick-me-up for me, but I don't even see anyone anymore. I think the last time I left the house was over a week ago. I don't have any friends here, and the last time I had lunch with a but I thought was a friend (middle of Dec) he said some extraordinarily objectionable things about women and I'm like WOW. I don't have anyone to see so if I go out, it's for personal affairs, and what else -- to buy more stuff I don't need that people won't see me in. I live so far out in the suburbs of DC right now it's hard for me to do anything or go to events. The only person who I've seen in the last two weeks is, like, my dad, who's extremely hostile and will, unprovoked, say/do really shitty things to me.

I don't want buying things to be an emotional crutch for me. I haven't bought anything since my clothing order in the 30th, but I'm definitely making eyes at Birchbox (16th month --- 25% code --- more points -- etc) and the Zoya sale and and etc etc. I'm definitely going to pick up GB so i can get the BB sponge, but I think that'll be my only beauty-related purchase this month.

I'm actually really self-disciplined so it's not going to be a problem (example: my best friend sent me some specialty chocolates for my birthday, and there were only 5 so I ate one a day over 5 days &gt;.&gt, but I have ADHD so I just... can't do things efficiently. Meaning I keep opening up tabs and just wasting that time looking at things even though I know I'm not buying anything. ka;sjdf;lajs just i'm really sad and lonely and unhappy and frustrated. Buying stuff won't make me any of those less, but. You know.

Thanks for reading (if you did).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh honey!

Yes, I read it.  The whole thing!  I really hope things start looking up for you soon.  I'm sorry your trip fell through, especially for those reasons.  Could you contact your new job and start it early?  Or take the time to go on a trip (not necessarily to China, but maybe someplace warm to give yourself a break from the seasonal sadness?)  Or spend the time creating new and fantastic looks with the makeup you already have?

I'm glad you have great self-control, it may be a good idea to make some rules for yourself (about purchasing items) *now* to get through the next few weeks. And in any case, I hope that you've able to make some great new friends at your new job - and that you let your friends here on MUT be here for you in the meantime!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 5, 2014)

[@]Kyuu[/@] I sent you a PM and read the whole thing, yo! I'm so glad you're sticking to your plans!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 5, 2014)

@Kyuu I read the whole thing as well, and my heart goes out to you! Please let your MUT friends keep you through this, and reach out to people who might be physically far away for a call or a Skype session. So sorry to hear about your plans falling through, that sucks. Is there any way for you to move out or get away from your inhospitable environment?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Jan 6, 2014)

Kyuu, I hope things get better soon.  It sounds like you have good coping strategies in the middle of dysfunction, so that's half the battle already.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 6, 2014)

@Kyuu Awww *hugs* Sorry you're sad and lonely and unhappy and frustrated. I hope things start looking up for you. 
 
One thing that helps me in situations like that is creating a countdown that shows that number of days until a big happy event. As the number goes down, I realize that the end of my current struggle is near and something great is coming.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 6, 2014)

@Kyuu  Oh, sweets! hang in there. I read the whole thing and know how it can feel. Hang in there.


----------



## weirdy86 (Jan 6, 2014)

I read it kyuu. Hang on. I know it's hard.


----------



## bowskt (Jan 6, 2014)

Kyuu, don't be so hard on yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sometimes life screws with your plans so that you can make new ones! Maybe it's a blessing in disguise. Like someone else mentioned, you could plan a mini trip somewhere south and warm, especially if you have the money from China saved. Check Groupon or other sites that have travel packages and see if you can score some last minute deals! Or you said you want to get out of your home, can you afford to move out? This month would be a good time before you start your new job to find a nice apartment and pack up and move away from the negativity and stress. Good luck with everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the lovely and encouraging comments everyone! (Especially the people who sent me PMs -- I don't have time to reply right now, or I would, but I appreciate it). 

I've always been someone who ascribed to keep on keeping on, but 2013 was an overall awful year for me -- and a lot of people I know -- so having 2014 start out in this bummer way is also kind of... depressing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

this is going to sound SO STUPID but I'm so surprised on how much I saved on services in the past year. In Milwaukee we have a super awesome Aveda institute and while the services take a while (i'm talking 2 hours for a hair cut. some of my friends have sat for 5 hours for a color job), its usually pretty good quality and not horrible prices $10-$20 depending on the time of day.

During undergrad, especially when I was an RA, I'd get a hair cut and or a facial and or a massage once a month. It didn't feel like a lot at the time since I was working 30 hrs/week and I need away time from campus buuut, all those $10, $15, $20 services add up! I've been growing my hair out and have been taking care of my skin well enough on my own and I'm definitely living just fine without those luxe services.

I did get a brazilian wax for free at the European Wax Center and the girl was like "oh, come back every 3-4 weeks". Umm..sorry lady (and sorry MUT ladies if this is TMI) but I really don't have $80 to drop every 3-4 weeks for that kinda business!

This is all a process, eh?


----------



## katielp (Jan 6, 2014)

I may or may not have bought some powder foundation. And blush. I should feel more guilty then I do. Mostly Im just excited. And zero guilt.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for all the lovely and encouraging comments everyone! (Especially the people who sent me PMs -- I don't have time to reply right now, or I would, but I appreciate it). 

I've always been someone who ascribed to keep on keeping on, but 2013 was an overall awful year for me -- and a lot of people I know -- so having 2014 start out in this bummer way is also kind of... depressing.
Best of luck, Kyuu! Please keep us updated and let us support you!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is going to sound SO STUPID but I'm so surprised on how much I saved on services in the past year. In Milwaukee we have a super awesome Aveda institute and while the services take a while (i'm talking 2 hours for a hair cut. some of my friends have sat for 5 hours for a color job), its usually pretty good quality and not horrible prices $10-$20 depending on the time of day.

During undergrad, especially when I was an RA, I'd get a hair cut and or a facial and or a massage once a month. It didn't feel like a lot at the time since I was working 30 hrs/week and I need away time from campus buuut, all those $10, $15, $20 services add up! I've been growing my hair out and have been taking care of my skin well enough on my own and I'm definitely living just fine without those luxe services.

I did get a brazilian wax for free at the European Wax Center and the girl was like "oh, come back every 3-4 weeks". Umm..sorry lady (and sorry MUT ladies if this is TMI) but I really don't have $80 to drop every 3-4 weeks for that kinda business!

This is all a process, eh?
This may also be TMI but $80 is ridic high  Even in big cities (not that milwaukeeis the boonies, but I mean NYC, Chicago, DC, LA) you can find good ones for $50 (of course that's 60 or so minimum with tip, but still).  The key is in unashamedly asking for recommendations... or else yelping till you make it.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I may or may not have bought some powder foundation. And blush.

I should feel more guilty then I do. Mostly Im just excited. And zero guilt.

Well...hopefully you will get a lot of use out of it then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is going to sound SO STUPID but I'm so surprised on how much I saved on services in the past year. In Milwaukee we have a super awesome Aveda institute and while the services take a while (i'm talking 2 hours for a hair cut. some of my friends have sat for 5 hours for a color job), its usually pretty good quality and not horrible prices $10-$20 depending on the time of day.

During undergrad, especially when I was an RA, I'd get a hair cut and or a facial and or a massage once a month. It didn't feel like a lot at the time since I was working 30 hrs/week and I need away time from campus buuut, all those $10, $15, $20 services add up! I've been growing my hair out and have been taking care of my skin well enough on my own and I'm definitely living just fine without those luxe services.

I did get a brazilian wax for free at the European Wax Center and the girl was like "oh, come back every 3-4 weeks". Umm..sorry lady (and sorry MUT ladies if this is TMI) but I really don't have $80 to drop every 3-4 weeks for that kinda business!

This is all a process, eh?
Luxe services like that are great but often not needed -- so long as I keep on top of my hair, skin, and shaving on a weekly basis I feel like there's less damage done and thus less need to go in to get a facial/haircut/etc. They're nice services to use because it feels like "relaxing time" but eh... more often than not, I can live just fine without it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This may also be TMI but $80 is ridic high  Even in big cities (not that milwaukeeis the boonies, but I mean NYC, Chicago, DC, LA) you can find good ones for $50 (of course that's 60 or so minimum with tip, but still).  The key is in unashamedly asking for recommendations... or else yelping till you make it.
when i was in DC , i remember seeing places that were about ~$35-40 in Georgetown and had awesome reviews. The one I've been to a couple times in Milwaukee (only when they have a 50% off-its-a-slow-day-sale) is regularly $70 or $80. I think the Pfister Hotel here which might have a Bliss Spa, or it used to at least, was $80. Most of the more reputable places out here charge $75+. There are random groupon deals (still, at half off it is $35-$40) but those deals are usually for places that are very far from me or look odd. With the exception of DC, I thought $80+ was the norm! At least when I was in Nashville I was a bad lady and kept doing the "new resident special" at European Wax Center which was like a $20 brazilian or something.

Lol trust me, I've asked around. Most of my friends come to ME with those questions and even when we compare prices and experiences, $75 was "normal". I can definitely live without it though haha.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when i was in DC , i remember seeing places that were about ~$35-40 in Georgetown and had awesome reviews. The one I've been to a couple times in Milwaukee (only when they have a 50% off-its-a-slow-day-sale) is regularly $70 or $80. I think the Pfister Hotel here which might have a Bliss Spa, or it used to at least, was $80. Most of the more reputable places out here charge $75+. There are random groupon deals (still, at half off it is $35-$40) but those deals are usually for places that are very far from me or look odd. With the exception of DC, I thought $80+ was the norm! At least when I was in Nashville I was a bad lady and kept doing the "new resident special" at European Wax Center which was like a $20 brazilian or something.

Lol trust me, I've asked around. Most of my friends come to ME with those questions and even when we compare prices and experiences, $75 was "normal". I can definitely live without it though haha.
WOW.  I obvi live in DC now but I used to get them in Chicago (this was maybe 4 years ago now, so prices have probably gone up some) for $45, and I was REALLY pleased with the service... like I said I imagine it may have gone up some but I doubt it's gone up $30... and my friends in NYC get them for around $50-55 regularly...

I am really interested in this now.  I wonder if it is less expensive in bigger cities for some reason or if DC (which is where I am most familiar) really is an anomaly, or if Milwaukee is the anomaly or what.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW.  I obvi live in DC now but I used to get them in Chicago (this was maybe 4 years ago now, so prices have probably gone up some) for $45, and I was REALLY pleased with the service... like I said I imagine it may have gone up some but I doubt it's gone up $30... and my friends in NYC get them for around $50-55 regularly...

I am really interested in this now.  I wonder if it is less expensive in bigger cities for some reason or if DC (which is where I am most familiar) really is an anomaly, or if Milwaukee is the anomaly or what.
maybe milwaukee just isn't as big of a market so there isn't much competition so they can keep their prices up? I go to Blush in Milwaukee -- yup, Brazilian is regularly $80, Bikini is $40, "deep bikini" is $50..brows are $20 &lt;---$20 brows = ridic. i know. i do not go here for brows, don't worry guys.

I know men's services are a whole different ball game (pun intended) but the girl I go/went to says she charges guys $200 for their manzillians. TWO. HUNDRED.

eta: now i'm super curious about service pricing in different regions too!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 6, 2014)

Aaaand....Going on a low buy. I want to save up for a new theBalm palette. Especially since a Kohl's near me starting carrying them. The only thing I'll allow myself to buy for the next three months or so is mascara because I'm running out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Actually, I've decided to make this even more encouraging. I have wanted this palette forever so I will not let myself buy it (no matter how much money I have) until I finish the final round of editing on my manuscript. YAY MOTIVATION!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

aww man. i just slipped up six days in! i sold $23 worth of lippies then i bought a $13 lip tar off of someone all on instagram. i guess it could be worse!

at least i know that lip tars are my HG lip product and i'm pretty much done buying anything else. eh? eh?


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 6, 2014)

> maybe milwaukee just isn't as big of a market so there isn't much competition so they can keep their prices up? I go to Blush in Milwaukee -- yup, Brazilian is regularly $80, Bikini is $40, "deep bikini" is $50..brows are $20Â &lt;---$20 brows = ridic. i know. i do not go here for brows, don't worry guys. I know men's services are a whole different ball game (pun intended) but the girl I go/went to says she charges guys $200 for their manzillians. TWO. HUNDRED. eta: now i'm super curious about service pricing in different regions too!


 I used to live in the sf Bay Area (California) and all over I found brazillians are $50-$65, with $65 being the most common. I am now in Boston so I will report back in prices when I find out! I agree that $80 sounds insanely expensive, although given the service I guess they can charge a lot haha!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow... C'mon Milwaukee! I didn't stray outside of European Wax Center (it's a chain for those who don't know) when I was in Nashville. I looked up spas and other salons outside of downtown Milwaukee and I'm still seeing the $70-$80 range *if* they even perform the service. Wowzers. There are rando groupon place but when it's $35 on group on, it's still $70 in real life money! The worst is when they upsell you - you need this Whish gel, you need this serum, without these wipes you're gonna get nasty ingrowns, only these tweezers will work on your lady area... No thank you. You already took all my money.



> I used to live in the sf Bay Area (California) and all over I found brazillians are $50-$65, with $65 being the most common. I am now in Boston so I will report back in prices when I find out! I agree that $80 sounds insanely expensive, although given the service I guess they can charge a lot haha!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 6, 2014)

In Portland, it's usually around $70 for the initial visit and $55 for maintenance, no more than five weeks apart.  At least that's how much it is at the waxing-only salons (one of which includes a pre-appointment shot of whiskey in the price, or they at least used to).  I don't know about places that also do nails/hair/whatever.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm still in Chicago so I brought a mascara from Flower Beauty this weekend when I went to Wal-Mart. I don't regret buying it since Flower Beauty isn't sold in the Wal-Marts in or near my college town.

I'm not ready to go back to school. I want another week off.

And this weather sucks! My flight was cancelled so I had to book another flight. I don't feel like getting up at 5am tomorrow.

I need to eat and go to bed cause I'm whiny.


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going on a no buy for EVERYTHING!! Suspended or canceled all subs except Ipsy, BB, and plan on skipping Julep for awhile. Placed one last order with the Zoya promo today and that's it. I have beauty items, candles, perfumes ect to last me probably for the next 2 years. My plan is to pay off my 2 credit cards and save up for a new livingroom set.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going on a no buy for EVERYTHING!! Suspended or canceled all subs except Ipsy, BB, and plan on skipping Julep for awhile. Placed one last order with the Zoya promo today and that's it. I have beauty items, candles, perfumes ect to last me probably for the next 2 years. My plan is to pay off my 2 credit cards and save up for a new livingroom set.
You can do it! And those subs will probably hold you over whenever you feel like trying new makeup, so yay!


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 7, 2014)

Woah boy, so the NARS final cut collection is on the Nordstrom site. I've already said I would make an exception for this, but now I'm having a hard time deciding on just one thing! I DON'T want to end up spending $60+ on blushes that I don't need! One is enough!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah boy, so the NARS final cut collection is on the Nordstrom site. I've already said I would make an exception for this, but now I'm having a hard time deciding on just one thing! I DON'T want to end up spending $60+ on blushes that I don't need! One is enough!
Well, look at it this way. NARS and their blushes aren't going anywhere anytime soon. So you could just buy one (since you already made an exception for it) and then wait until you use up another blush in your collection before buying another some time in the future.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 7, 2014)

oops i posted in the wrong thread XD


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, look at it this way. NARS and their blushes aren't going anywhere anytime soon. So you could just buy one (since you already made an exception for it) and then wait until you use up another blush in your collection before buying another some time in the future. 





True, it's not like the ones I like are SUPER unique. The most unique one is probably the light purple-pink, which might be too light for me anyway. Thanks for the perspective! I think I'll also just place my order online so I'm not tempted by how pretty they are in person.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
True, it's not like the ones I like are SUPER unique. The most unique one is probably the light purple-pink, which might be too light for me anyway. Thanks for the perspective! I think I'll also just place my order online so I'm not tempted by how pretty they are in person. 
Haha I know that feeling about seeing the makeup in person. And I'm glad I could help!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going on a no buy for EVERYTHING!! Suspended or canceled all subs except Ipsy, BB, and plan on skipping Julep for awhile. Placed one last order with the Zoya promo today and that's it. I have beauty items, candles, perfumes ect to last me probably for the next 2 years. My plan is to pay off my 2 credit cards and save up for a new livingroom set.
Good luck!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, look at it this way. NARS and their blushes aren't going anywhere anytime soon. So you could just buy one (since you already made an exception for it) and then wait until you use up another blush in your collection before buying another some time in the future. 




This. I was tempted by the blushes but eh...I already have so many peaches and pinks. I think I was more sold on the quality of nars product than the colors themselves for this collection. I already have plenty.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This. I was tempted by the blushes but eh...I already have so many peaches and pinks. I think I was more sold on the quality of nars product than the colors themselves for this collection. I already have plenty. 

Exactly. I am usually the first one out of the gate who will snap up any and all NARS blushes and I own nearly 20 of them *loosens collar* but these really seem like nothing we haven't already seen a thousand and one times before . The chance that they will show up very similarly, if not exactly the same, to something else you've got in your stash is very, very high, especially since blush isn't one of those products we normally wear full force like eyeshadow or lip stick. The softer application inherent in blush makes the overall affect of many shades look similar imo.


----------



## Misame (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 The chance that they will show up very similarly, if not exactly the same, to something else you've got in your stash is very, very high, especially since blush isn't one of those products we normally wear full force like eyeshadow or lip stick. The softer application inherent in blush makes the overall affect of many shades look similar imo. 

This!

I realised this aswell, and when I look at many youtube guru's with dozens of blushes, I feel actually a bit sad, because you can't tell the difference between most blushes on the cheeks. They all look similar. I have 9 completely different blushes ranging from light pink, to coral, to bright orange, to lavender and purple, but on the cheeks I can't really tell the difference that much.

Especially with limited edition items, I find it hard to resist. But I have to remind myself that there will always be new exciting products that I want to try, there will be great holiday palettes and black friday sales every year. That no matter how perfect that one blush or product looks, I don't need it.

I've also been really trying the past few months to steer away from limited edition items all together, because when I really love a limited edition item, I want to be able to repurchase it, but I can't. I rather have a good collection of stuff that I can repurchase again and again and again, than a few awesome limited edtion items that I won't ever be able to purchase again in the future.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This!

I realised this aswell, and when I look at many youtube guru's with dozens of blushes, I feel actually a bit sad, because you can't tell the difference between most blushes on the cheeks. They all look similar. I have 9 completely different blushes ranging from light pink, to coral, to bright orange, to lavender and purple, but on the cheeks I can't really tell the difference that much.
I also agree.  I can tell the difference on me between a lightish pink, a darkish pink, and a true red, but that is about it.  Coral looks like if I had put red on less strongly; lavender looks like light pink unless I heap it on ridiculously.  Light and dark pink can look like each other too really if I heap on the light pink or go very easy on the dark one.  It all feels so pointless after a point.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also agree.  I can tell the difference on me between a lightish pink, a darkish pink, and a true red, but that is about it.  Coral looks like if I had put red on less strongly; lavender looks like light pink unless I heap it on ridiculously.  Light and dark pink can look like each other too really if I heap on the light pink or go very easy on the dark one.  It all feels so pointless after a point.
Exactly!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This!

I realised this aswell, and when I look at many youtube guru's with dozens of blushes, I feel actually a bit sad, because you can't tell the difference between most blushes on the cheeks. They all look similar. I have 9 completely different blushes ranging from light pink, to coral, to bright orange, to lavender and purple, but on the cheeks I can't really tell the difference that much.

Especially with limited edition items, I find it hard to resist. But I have to remind myself that there will always be new exciting products that I want to try, there will be great holiday palettes and black friday sales every year. That no matter how perfect that one blush or product looks, I don't need it.

I've also been really trying the past few months to steer away from limited edition items all together, because when I really love a limited edition item, I want to be able to repurchase it, but I can't. I rather have a good collection of stuff that I can repurchase again and again and again, than a few awesome limited edtion items that I won't ever be able to purchase again in the future.

Absolutely. Especially because after they all start looking the same, all I can think of is how long it takes me to finish a blush (or, would take me, as I have never actually finished a whole one --and at this pace, it's snail pace)... that and how much those buggers cost only to have them sitting in a shelf languishing because, no matter how many I have, there's always that 1 or 2 I use religiously. Such a waste of money and space.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm trying my best to also stay away from limited edition items. They're hard to resist but that's especially why I am trying to -- I hate the idea of buying into the "OMG GOTTA HAVE IT ELSE IT'LL BE GONE!" mentality. There's so many dupes of everything out there, even for limited edition things.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 7, 2014)

Not beauty related: Dude. What is wrong with me? I had a totally irrational freak out about COUPON INSERTS. I was never really a couponer and wasn't really good at it AND I haven't done couponing in a while anyway. I got really stressed when I was reading some blog and saw that these Skinny Cow chocolates (obsessed. Damn you Voxbox) would end up being $1/box of 6 with a coupon. I don't know why I got so stressed and upset about forgetting to call around for people to save inserts for me. Like wtf. My stomach was literally in knots and my boyfriend was all like "You're being entirely nuts and I don't know why." I think I'm shopping deprived and food deprived and deal hunting deprived. It was like... Entirely irrational. Over a box of chocolate - something I don't need anyway!


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 7, 2014)

> Not beauty related: Dude. What is wrong with me? I had a totally irrational freak out about COUPON INSERTS. I was never really a couponer and wasn't really good at it AND I haven't done couponing in a while anyway. I got really stressed when I was reading some blog and saw that these Skinny Cow chocolates (obsessed. Damn you Voxbox) would end up being $1/box of 6 with a coupon. I don't know why I got so stressed and upset about forgetting to call around for people to save inserts for me. Like wtf. My stomach was literally in knots and my boyfriend was all like "You're being entirely nuts and I don't know why." I think I'm shopping deprived and food deprived and deal hunting deprived. It was like... Entirely irrational. Over a box of chocolate - something I don't need anyway!


 I have been couponing for about a year and it's addictive trying to get the best price. I get really irritated if I forget to use a coupon or if the store doesn't scan a coupon or things like that. I don't even like to let my husband go grocery shopping because he doesn't know the ins and outs of couponing--he doesn't know about stacking and which days our store doubles coupons. He thinks I'm insane lol. I totally understand where you're coming from :


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 7, 2014)

> I have been couponing for about a year and it's addictive trying to get the best price. I get really irritated if I forget to use a coupon or if the store doesn't scan a coupon or things like that. I don't even like to let my husband go grocery shopping because he doesn't know the ins and outs of couponing--he doesn't know about stacking and which days our store doubles coupons. He thinks I'm insane lol. I totally understand where you're coming from :


ugh!!! The absolute worst is when I have the coupon in my purse and forget about it. I don't use them often so they aren't usually on my mind first thing at checkout.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 8, 2014)

I haven't taken part in the conversation for a few days, but it looks to be really productive and interesting! I need to catch up!

But for now, just a quick check-in: Although I ordered my full Paula's Choice skincare system last month, I notice my skin getting really dry this winter, so I went online and ordered from Paula's Choice a more rich face cream for the winter nights. It was $24, with 15% off code from retailmenot.com (freaking love this site, it's saved me so much  money) and although I had to pay for shipping (what the heck, last month I made a $6 purchase and got free shipping?) I think it's worth it as I'm out of moisturizer that isn't light. I definitely need a heavier, creamier moisturizer in the winter since the heater dries out my skin like crazy!

So, I feel like because I needed it, I haven't broken my no-buy. Yay!!! Just felt the need to share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 8, 2014)

thinking of doing a low-buy for Januray and possibly February thanks to the holiday shopping. I am only looking at items that are on sale. Got two Sephora Giftcards I can use if I really want to buy something and a Visa one. I was thinking about subbing to GB again but the items started to get uninteresting to me.

What I am allowing myself: Nail polish on sale, new foundation because I am running out and face primer if needed. Absolute no to lip products, mascaras and eye shadows or blush, as much as I would love them.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 8, 2014)

Ugh this week has been DREADFUL and I just want to buy something. I really want the urban decay b6 spray (loved the sample) and it would only be $15 with my gift card balance....and I could use the passport code.... Must...stay....strong.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 8, 2014)

> Ugh this week has been DREADFUL and I just want to buy something. I really want the urban decay b6 spray (loved the sample) and it would only be $15 with my gift card balance....and I could use the passport code.... Must...stay....strong.


 you don't need it! It sounds like you already know that the urge to spend seems to be stress induced, which means you will probably regret buying it after that initial excitement wears off. I've always been a stress shopper so I know how that goes! What else can you do to relax that doesn't involve spending?


----------



## BSquared (Jan 8, 2014)

> you don't need it! It sounds like you already know that the urge to spend seems to be stress induced, which means you will probably regret buying it after that initial excitement wears off. I've always been a stress shopper so I know how that goes! What else can you do to relax that doesn't involve spending?


 So true!! Stress shopping is the WORST! I mean there's worse habits, but then again I'm also a stress drinker....and smoker....I need to start yoga or something lol. My makeup geek order came in (I ordered in December so doesn't break the no buy!) so I think I'll go play with that and maybe do a face mask. I can do it!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2014)

Whoo!  Aside from a couple of things I get *every week* (a quart of milk for coffee at the office, *a* mocha on Tuesdays) and a Glamour Doll Eyes subscription I have been planning on getting since, like, April, I haven't bought *anything* all week!  Not even a mid-morning snack!  I'm going to have to add a few things to my shopping list for the weekend in order to pull this off again next week (I've run out of stuff for mid-morning snacks at work, and my blood sugar will not allow me to skip those), but after this week, that's okay.  I'm still aiming for a $20 limit, including toilet paper but not including katfud.  They get the good stuff no matter what. 

And all shopping must be done *tomorrow night* after work, not part on Friday and the rest on Saturday.  I need to stay out of stores on Saturday not because I'll spend money but because I'll *plan* on what I will buy the next weekend.  I need to not do that, at least for the rest of this month.  There are a few things I'm planning on buying next weekend, but they're things I couldn't/wouldn't buy this weekend even if I wanted to (a comic book that isn't out until Tuesday, an eyeliner I want to get as close to my birthday on the 21st as possible, V-Day things at stores that I believe will still have storage boxes in their seasonal section through this weekend, maybe some spider-free merch at Night Vale Live if they have any at the show next weekend), so they don't count against me for the planning-on-buying-later front, but I'm still trying to rein pretty much everything else in.

Weekend plans:  Grocery shopping tomorrow night.  Cleaning the living room and kitchen on Saturday.  Laundry, cleaning the bathroom, and figuring out meal plans for the week (*so much stuff* in my fridge and freezer, some of which is actually edible!  Some of which is three years old!) on Sunday.  I should get some eggs when I go grocery shopping (I *hate* eggs and normally do not buy them) so I can actually make brownies and/or cake with the mixes I bought at some point and have never used.  That looks like a nicely productive and not-spending-money weekend.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've done so good this month -- even though we're only 10 days in!! I have no been to sephora or ulta (stand alone or online). No makeup purchases of any kind. The ony thing I've purchased is $25 worth of thrift store fun and a $150 bench (repurposed out of an old headboard) to go in my master bedroom. (ADORABLE!!) But, I didn't feel guilty about it -- I've given up "makeup shopping" and I used to spend far more on that than the two purchases I've made this month. Heck, I haven't even been grocery shopping (other than to buy milk) -- it's clean out the pantry/freezer time at my house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My wallet loves me. Like, alot.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Well...I'm ..... torn. My goal this year is to only buy things when I have a monthly allowance (so 12 purchases for this year), and to buy quality products. I stuck to my goal of only spending my allowance. I stuck to quality products...I think. But I feel like I broke my "no eyeshadow!" rule. I got a bunch of eyeshadows from My Makeup Addiction Cosmetics. But here's the thing:

1. While I feel GREAT about supporting a small business that's cruelty free, I have never tried mineral eyeshadow.
2. Mineral eyeshadow that's loose = I don't know how much use I'll get out of it. Me and loose pigments don't get along.

So now I am torn between feeling like I actually invested in something good vs. feeling like perhaps it was a waste because I honestly don't know how much use I'll get out of them. I tend to forget about my singles, and this is singles AND loose....

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news, that's my whole allowance for january. so now I have to wait until Feb.'s allowance -- which I'm debating on spending in more hakuhodo brushes (again, quality items that will be around for a long time with no expiration date) or splurging a bit and getting a tom ford quad (would be my very first high end item). I like the cocoa mirage one which on my tan skin would be a perfect work-safe quad. 

... but again... I already have so much e/s..

What do you think, ladies??


----------



## katcole (Jan 10, 2014)

My post might be  boring lol  but here it goes. I did buy alot this month so far but  I think it was well spent. I worked day and night almost since Thanksgiving, so I did have some nice overtime and holiday pay, Christmas ate that up that month. I had a funeral bill of my parents I was  going to pay down but, wooo hoo they dismissed it 800 bucks,I guess  when I went in to pay the bill I told the lady I was working day and night , I guess I looked pretty raggedy. So I added that money I would use  t to my Dr bill which Im trying to pay down,a tax bill finished this month  but I picked up  my student loan payment. I also lost 4 hours of ot, and there are no holidays coming up to work. But anyways  I had some money left over .

This year Im going to take better care of myself, I have major health issues. I HAVE to lose weight. Im going to try lose weight and maybe that will help my heart issues and I can get off the night oxygen(which costs alot each month till I met my deductible). Ok  enough of  the fuddy duddy stuff. I bought a pair of jeans  3 shirts  , socks, bra underwear, I have to wear really comfortable stuff so I needed this. So I doubt I will buy anymore clothes till summer. I also had a 50 dollar  gift card  I bought another pair of jeans, bra , perfume. I almost  bought a Tablet, I gave mine to my son last month. I almost bought a used laptop but  instead took mine in to get fixed, the lady doesn't think its worth fixing but 200 bucks I think is because it was a 700 computer in the first place. So I decided I can make do with this laptop I am using but its held together with duct tape.

I also bought alot of healthy groceries,which is rare for me. Im not going to buy takeout or stop a buy soda at the cstore. I paid the ex 40 bucks to fix my shower,it just trickled hot water and then I caved and gave my son some money for food and his  part of his tuition payment. I have been trying to cut down on the money I give him but that is another issue.

  I love doing the Monday club, it saves me time and I can see Im actually making a dent in some products. I also threw away some  yucky cheap stuff. I feel better about purging. Im going to keep Ipsy for a few months, this month seems to be about skin care,lord knows I dont need any more red lipstick or mascara from them lol.

I think next pay day I will be out of shampoos, body wash, toothpaste, everything  toilet paper, dish soap , etc.

 I guess  I lead a boring life I work to pay medical bills and then go to Dr so I can stay healthy so I can work all the time  but I do like to reward myself once in awhile but I just have to be careful. I really wanted hair extensions but naw lol . I also like books and taking classes so I do spend my money on weird stuff,like Im back into doing art so I think I need more supplies. So I moved  from face paint to another kind of paint lol. I feel  like I work so much I need to reward myself whereas I could  add that money to ongoing bills to  shrink them.I dont know how long my overtime hours are going to hold out  or my health so I have be careful

So this month I spent more money but I wont need clothes for awhile and then  after next week I will have bought up my hygiene items. I do want to buy a better line of hair products so Im happy Im almost out of shampoos etc,


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 10, 2014)

@katcole Good for you.   The important thing is to have a plan.  Know what you want to do with your money.  It is important to set goals and rewards.  If I can do a whole month of no buy, I'm going to allow myself to buy a new book off my wish list.


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 10, 2014)

10 days in and haven't bought any MU! I think staying off of youtube has been helping. Also the fact that I'm building a computer and need my $$ for the parts.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been doing great on all the goals I set for myself, including the no makeup buy.  I had purchased something from Miranesse on Dec. 26th, but they cancelled the order and issued me a store credit instead.  They did say they would issue a refund if I wanted, so I emailed them today and requested a refund.  They play with their pricing too much, and it's just too much work to try to figure out what's a decent buy with the inflated pricing/discount codes/etc. 

My other goals involved exercising and eating healthy/cooking more.  I've exercised every day this week except Wednesday, which was my down day.  I cooked a thai ginger broth based beef stew in the slow cooker as well as apple oatmeal.  When I've had to eat out, I've made wise choices such as fish/vegetables.  I can tell a small difference in how my pants fit already and my energy levels are up.  I could be kidding myself, but I think my skin looks better as well.  Oh, and I've been using my standing desk about 70% of the time.

The Monday Club has definitely helped with time in the mornings, and I feel like I'm really using products as opposed to flitting around.  I'm enjoying my makeup time in the morning more as a result!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

 I guess  I lead a boring life I work to pay medical bills and then go to Dr so I can stay healthy so I can work all the time  but I do like to reward myself once in awhile but I just have to be careful. I really wanted hair extensions but naw lol . I also like books and taking classes so I do spend my money on weird stuff,like Im back into doing art so I think I need more supplies. So I moved  from face paint to another kind of paint lol. I feel  like I work so much I need to reward myself whereas I could  add that money to ongoing bills to  shrink them.I dont know how long my overtime hours are going to hold out  or my health so I have be careful

So this month I spent more money but I wont need clothes for awhile and then  after next week I will have bought up my hygiene items. I do want to buy a better line of hair products so Im happy Im almost out of shampoos etc,
Health is a huge thing and there's no shame in trying to stay healthy. who cares if others consider it a "boring life". I'm in the same boat as you. I need to get healthy, and I'm only 25. There's been a period of 7 years in my life in which I went from very healthy to very very unhealthy, and that needs to change. I want it to be to a point where I admit that I spent 7 years being unhealthy but back to normal, rather than only a 10th of my life being healthy by the time I am too old. 

Though I do have to say, stress is the source of so many medical issues. I have discovered that when I am stressed, that's when I come down with colds, pain surges up, I have issues with food, trouble sleeping, etc....


----------



## fleurissante (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well...I'm ..... torn. My goal this year is to only buy things when I have a monthly allowance (so 12 purchases for this year), and to buy quality products. I stuck to my goal of only spending my allowance. I stuck to quality products...I think. But I feel like I broke my "no eyeshadow!" rule. I got a bunch of eyeshadows from My Makeup Addiction Cosmetics. But here's the thing:

1. While I feel GREAT about supporting a small business that's cruelty free, I have never tried mineral eyeshadow.
2. Mineral eyeshadow that's loose = I don't know how much use I'll get out of it. Me and loose pigments don't get along.

So now I am torn between feeling like I actually invested in something good vs. feeling like perhaps it was a waste because I honestly don't know how much use I'll get out of them. I tend to forget about my singles, and this is singles AND loose....

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news, that's my whole allowance for january. so now I have to wait until Feb.'s allowance -- which I'm debating on spending in more hakuhodo brushes (again, quality items that will be around for a long time with no expiration date) or splurging a bit and getting a tom ford quad (would be my very first high end item). I like the cocoa mirage one which on my tan skin would be a perfect work-safe quad.

... but again... I already have so much e/s..

What do you think, ladies??
 

Can you press the pigments and put them into something like a z-palette - this way you'll solve both problems?

---

I'm doing great on my no buy, although I suppose that the fact that I'm still getting my December orders help.

I'll see how my no buy will go once there won't be any more packages.

I also plan to introduce a small change to my rules: I was allowed to buy both Essie Spring and Resort mini cubes but after finding out that ILNP will launch more multichromes I think that I'll switch Essie for ILNP (max of 8 polishes).


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fleurissante* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you press the pigments and put them into something like a z-palette - this way you'll solve both problems?

---

I'm doing great on my no buy, although I suppose that the fact that I'm still getting my December orders help.

I'll see how my no buy will go once there won't be any more packages.

I also plan to introduce a small change to my rules: I was allowed to buy both Essie Spring and Resort mini cubes but after finding out that ILNP will launch more multichromes I think that I'll switch Essie for ILNP (max of 8 polishes).
OOHHHH!! mineral e/s can be pressed with just alcohol?!?! I have done it on other eyeshadows and broken m/u but had never tried with mineral e/s. Going to look into this.

And way to go on your no buy!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 10, 2014)

I need help. It's the 10th.... and I keep checking Sephora because I want to get my birthday present, plus 3 free samples, maybe redeem my 100 points for a deluxe sample or maybe use one of the little weekly deals..... but I just saw this other thing about 2x points if you buy a certain item (don't want to talk about it in detail due to the fact that it might be considered enabling) and then I also saw this really pretty palette that's new.... eughhh I want it badly, even though I bought the UD N3 and sold it on Ebay because I thought I didn't need it, wouldn't use it, and even though I just created my own custom palette, and even though I have the Lorac Pro but don't use it.... god, I want it. It's so pretty... and I could use it to get all the other stuff- free samples, points, my bday gift, etc. etc.... but I know I don't need it.

The other thing is, it's limited edition... eugh... that and the fact that it's new, totally lovely, totally up my alley, and I need stuff to get my bday gift anyway... it's making it really hard to not purchase it.

I have it in my cart, but I just closed the page before buying.

I saved a pic of it and I'm comparing it to the pic of my Lorac Pro to see if I already have dupes....

Eugh, it's difficult!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 10, 2014)

> I need help. It's the 10th.... and I keep checking Sephora because I want to get my birthday present, plus 3 free samples, maybe redeem my 100 points for a deluxe sample or maybe use one of the little weekly deals..... but I just saw this other thing about 2x points if you buy a certain item (don't want to talk about it in detail due to the fact that it might be considered enabling) and then I also saw this really pretty palette that's new.... eughhh I want it badly, even though I bought the UD N3 and sold it on Ebay because I thought I didn't need it, wouldn't use it, and even though I just created my own custom palette, and even though I have the Lorac Pro but don't use it.... god, I want it. It's so pretty... and I could use it to get all the other stuff- free samples, points, my bday gift, etc. etc.... but I know I don't need it. The other thing is, it's limited edition... eugh... that and the fact that it's new, totally lovely, totally up my alley, and I need stuff to get my bday gift anyway... it's making it really hard to not purchase it. I have it in my cart, but I just closed the page before buying. I saved a pic of it and I'm comparing it to the pic of my Lorac Pro to see if I already have dupes.... Eugh, it's difficult!


 You can do it!! I was tempted by the points too but then I looked through all my samples and realized how much of similar things I already had. As dumb as it sounds, go swatch if you can! I really wanted eyeshadow too but then I went and swatched stuff I already had, realized the volume of it, and came up with some new color combos I like. It really helped me!


----------



## mauu (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOHHHH!! mineral e/s can be pressed with just alcohol?!?! I have done it on other eyeshadows and broken m/u but had never tried with mineral e/s. Going to look into this.

And way to go on your no buy! 
I think most mineral eyeshadows lack a binding agent and need to be pressed with a binder, such as glycerin or a commercial pressing binder, in addition to alcohol. You might be able to press indie shadows with just alcohol, but they might end up fragile and crumbly. 

As for the Tom Ford quad, how many work-safe shadows do you currently have? Think about what you currently use when you want to do a work-safe neutral, i.e. what would the quad replace in your routine. Chances are it would make you neglect some great eyeshadows you already have. If you feel it would be a truly unique addition to your collection, maybe you could wait until you get a gift card, for example?


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think most mineral eyeshadows lack a binding agent and need to be pressed with a binder, such as glycerin or a commercial pressing binder, in addition to alcohol. You might be able to press indie shadows with just alcohol, but they might end up fragile and crumbly. 

As for the Tom Ford quad, how many work-safe shadows do you currently have? Think about what you currently use when you want to do a work-safe neutral, i.e. what would the quad replace in your routine. Chances are it would make you neglect some great eyeshadows you already have. If you feel it would be a truly unique addition to your collection, maybe you could wait until you get a gift card, for example?
I have a lot of neutral eyeshadows but all glittery or shimmery. I think the only two neutral mattes I have are buck and naked from the Naked palette. I think I will either wait until I get a gift card OR wait until I hit pan and finish those two in the naked palette. then i'm not replacing the two mattes for a quad of more mattes. 

thank you! I'll look into the binder thing..I know TKB trading makes some.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2014)

> I have a lot of neutral eyeshadows but all glittery or shimmery. I think the only two neutral mattes I have are buck and naked from the Naked palette. I think I will either wait until I get a gift card OR wait until I hit pan and finish those two in the naked palette. then i'm not replacing the two mattes for a quad of more mattes.Â  thank you! I'll look into the binder thing..I know TKB trading makes some.Â


 For a binder, just go to Rite Aid/Walgreens/etc. and get some glycerin! It can be used for all sorts of other things. It was a required ingredient for homemade soap bubbles when I was a kid, and it's a humectant, so it's fantastic for dry hair and skin. And mix it with a little water, and you have a mixing agent for foiling loose pigment.


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 10, 2014)

> In Portland, it's usually around $70 for the initial visit and $55 for maintenance, no more than five weeks apart.Â  At least that's how much it is at the waxing-only salons (one of which includes a pre-appointment shot of whiskey in the price, or they at least used to).Â  I don't know about places that also do nails/hair/whatever.


 Ive never waxed before but i bought a groupon for laser hair removal for $150 and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 11, 2014)

Hope everyones low/no buy is going well! It's going well for me so far. Haven't bought anything yet. I am allowing myself a few things at the end of the month cause I'm hosting an online Scentsy party so I'm going to be buying goodies from that! Also have a few gift cards from the holidays that I still can spend so I might go out shopping today.


----------



## katielp (Jan 11, 2014)

Crap crap crap. The foundation and blush I stupidly ordered is coming today. When my husband is home.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 11, 2014)

So far so good here...have been tempted to buy online a couple of times but resisted. I unsubbed from most email lists which helps. I even went to target yesterday because I needed cat food, and didn't go near the beauty clearance section. Just got my cat food and a few groceries and left. That's a great accomplishment for me! Normally I leave target with at least one or two things that were not on my shopping list. In fact, the only things I have spent money on so far this year are gas, groceries and paying bills. I know I can't "deprive" myself from personal purchases forever but I'm hoping to keep this up for a while. I think seeing how much extra money is left at the end of a no-buy month will be motivating. My 8 year old daughter and I were looking at magazines this morning and decided we want to go on a family cruise in the next year or two. We haven't been on many family vacations because money is usually tight so I'm gonna try to think of that goal every time I'm tempted to buy more makeup/lotion/clothes/purses/etc that I really don't need.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Crap crap crap. The foundation and blush I stupidly ordered is coming today. When my husband is home.

Is that a bad thing???

Good morning, everyone! I have been playing with my stash today and rediscovering items. I forgot how pretty mac's paintpot in rubenesque looks under cargo st tropez. I can barely get rubenesque to show up on my nc35 warm eyelids, all it gives is a golden sheen, but it looks pretty as a base.


----------



## katielp (Jan 11, 2014)

> Is that a bad thing??? Good morning, everyone! I have been playing with my stash today and rediscovering items. I forgot how pretty mac's paintpot in rubenesque looks under cargo st tropez. I can barely get rubenesque to show up on my nc35 warm eyelids, all it gives is a golden sheen, but it looks pretty as a base.Â


 It is when you both worked on creating a budget for the year and those purchases were not put on the allowed purchase list for January!! If he questions me too hard I think I will tell him I won't get my hair done this month and the money will come from that category. Hopefully it doesn't come to that lol!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is when you both worked on creating a budget for the year and those purchases were not put on the allowed purchase list for January!!

If he questions me too hard I think I will tell him I won't get my hair done this month and the money will come from that category. Hopefully it doesn't come to that lol!
LOL Oh eek! Yeah, I know exactly what you mean.

My hubby and I have worked out a monthly budget for each other. We don't quite have a purchase list that's allowed, we can buy anything we want so long as it's within our personal monthly budgets.... so I understand! he wouldn't badger me too much about the overspending but he'd tease me to no end about my lack of self control to WAIT, haha.


----------



## katielp (Jan 11, 2014)

> LOL Oh eek! Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. My hubby and I have worked out a monthly budget for each other. We don't quite have a purchase list that's allowed, we can buy anything we want so long as it's within our personal monthly budgets.... so I understand! he wouldn't badger me too much about the overspending but he'd tease me to no end about my lack of self control to WAIT, haha.Â


 Exactly!!! Especially since if he looked at the purchase date it would say like the third day of January and make fun of me for lasting three days!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't believe how bored I have been lately being out of school not buying makeup! I honestly believe that I've been spending so much on makeup as a form of entertainment. I certainly haven't _needed _most of it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so annoyed with Macy's. I went to go see if their boots were on sale and the pair I really wanted is on sale for $99 and I have some gift cards to use. Well I'm looking at the boots, hoping someone will come over and ask which size to get me. Well they don't. The THREE, yes 3, sales associates continue to chat to each other. Ugh. I left and will see if there's any coupons in tomorrows ad and go back another day to try again.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2014)

Ugh.  So much for cleaning today.  I was getting up to get a highlighter, and my foot tangled in a computer cord, and I went *down*.  I got rugburn on and a splinter in my elbow, and I wrenched my shoulder.  I can barely stir things with a spoon or reach over and pick up a glass of water.  On the up side, no shopping, online or otherwise.  I was eyeing some stuff on Birchbox last night (I can get $80 worth of stuff for free after this month's points), and there were a few things I wanted, and I had originally thought I might go get some Chinese food after cleaning since I discovered $17 cash in my wallet ($10 buys three days' worth of Chinese food at the place down the street), but now I'm so cranky and achy that I don't even want any of that stuff.  It's getting worse as the day goes on, and now I just want to take painkillers and stretch out on the futon, which is covered with crap, but I can easily just dump it on the floor.

(As a side note, while I was laying on the floor trying to angle my arm so I could dig the splinter out of my elbow because that seemed more important than getting up at that moment, my downstairs neighbor called to make sure I was okay.  He said that he's used my kats making noise, but my *thud* was so loud he was worried I was unconscious or dead.  Nope.  Just debating whether getting up was worth the effort.)

(I might buy a couple of ebooks from amazon, but I have a gift card sitting on my account there, and they wouldn't be *things* cluttering up my apartment, so they don't count here.)


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh.  So much for cleaning today.  I was getting up to get a highlighter, and my foot tangled in a computer cord, and I went *down*.  I got rugburn on and a splinter in my elbow, and I wrenched my shoulder.  I can barely stir things with a spoon or reach over and pick up a glass of water.  On the up side, no shopping, online or otherwise.  I was eyeing some stuff on Birchbox last night (I can get $80 worth of stuff for free after this month's points), and there were a few things I wanted, and I had originally thought I might go get some Chinese food after cleaning since I discovered $17 cash in my wallet ($10 buys three days' worth of Chinese food at the place down the street), but now I'm so cranky and achy that I don't even want any of that stuff.  It's getting worse as the day goes on, and now I just want to take painkillers and stretch out on the futon, which is covered with crap, but I can easily just dump it on the floor.

(As a side note, while I was laying on the floor trying to angle my arm so I could dig the splinter out of my elbow because that seemed more important than getting up at that moment, my downstairs neighbor called to make sure I was okay.  He said that he's used my kats making noise, but my *thud* was so loud he was worried I was unconscious or dead.  Nope.  Just debating whether getting up was worth the effort.)

(I might buy a couple of ebooks from amazon, but I have a gift card sitting on my account there, and they wouldn't be *things* cluttering up my apartment, so they don't count here.)
OUCH!! Get better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that sounds incredibly painful. do you have an ice pack to put on the shoulder??


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 11, 2014)

> Ugh.Â  So much for cleaning today.Â  I was getting up to get a highlighter, and my foot tangled in a computer cord, and I went *down*.Â  I got rugburn on and a splinter in my elbow, and I wrenched my shoulder.Â  I can barely stir things with a spoon or reach over and pick up a glass of water.Â  On the up side, no shopping, online or otherwise.Â  I was eyeing some stuff on Birchbox last night (I can get $80 worth of stuff for free after this month's points), and there were a few things I wanted, and I had originally thought I might go get some Chinese food after cleaning since I discovered $17 cash in my wallet ($10 buys three days' worth of Chinese food at the place down the street), but now I'm so cranky and achy that I don't even want any of that stuff.Â  It's getting worse as the day goes on, and now I just want to take painkillers and stretch out on the futon, which is covered with crap, but I can easily just dump it on the floor. (As a side note, while I was laying on the floor trying to angle my arm so I could dig the splinter out of my elbow because that seemed more important than getting up at that moment, my downstairs neighbor called to make sure I was okay.Â  He said that he's used my kats making noise, but my *thud* was so loud he was worried I was unconscious or dead.Â  Nope.Â  Just debating whether getting up was worth the effort.) (I might buy a couple of ebooks from amazon, but I have a gift card sitting on my account there, and they wouldn't be *things* cluttering up my apartment, so they don't count here.)


 I hope you feel better.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 11, 2014)

So this am I filled my kohls cart to the max online and before I hit purchase I boutiqued my closet and rediscovered all different clothes I forgot about and found an amazing dress for an upcoming wedding. Yay me for no kohls order!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this am I filled my kohls cart to the max online and before I hit purchase I boutiqued my closet and rediscovered all different clothes I forgot about and found an amazing dress for an upcoming wedding. Yay me for no kohls order!
Check out Putting Me Together on remixing your wardrobe! It's my absolute fave style blog.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 11, 2014)

> Check out Putting Me Together on remixing your wardrobe! It's my absolute fave style blog.


thanks!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

$29 Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette... Someone talk me down. $29 can be a new pair of jeans or dinner and drinks with friends. I don't need a palette even though it's cute. Bleehhhh.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 12, 2014)

> $29 Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette... Someone talk me down. $29 can be a new pair of jeans or dinner and drinks with friends. I don't need a palette even though it's cute. Bleehhhh.


 You don't need it. The only thing that is unique about the palette is the chocolate smell. And if you really need that you can get that from some hot chocolate mix.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

[@]chelsealady[/@] haha that part isn't a huge selling point for me and I find it odd how some people jumped on it for that reason. I liked the colors. I'm pretty sure I have told people the coco mix thing too. So don't worry, I'm not lusting after it for that reason.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

$29 Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette... Someone talk me down. $29 can be a new pair of jeans or dinner and drinks with friends. I don't need a palette even though it's cute. Bleehhhh.
I vote for a little game.  How many eyeshadow palettes do you have?  How many pairs of jeans?  Pick a number -- say, five -- that will be your limit for jeans *and* palettes.  If you hit that limit on one, you can't buy any more (at least until you hit pan on a palette or throw out a pair of jeans) and now have to buy the other.  If you have the limit on both, dinner and drinks.  Or, better yet, set a spending/saving goal for later in the year -- say, Black Friday/Cyber Monday, a comic book convention (yes, these are my spending/saving goals!) -- and start putting that money aside for it.  And don't just mentally earmark the money.  Get the actual cash in-hand and physically put it in a jar/wallet so you can see the money stack up as you squirrel it away.  I don't know why, but seeing that jar/wallet get more and more full gets me to save more than seeing my bank account balance go up.

(I actually desperately need jeans, but I have to wait until next weekend or maybe even the weekend after to get them.  I'm dreading this because I'm going to have to go out to the outlet mall due to the fact that I'm picky about my jeans, and they're the only place where I seem to be able to find my style in my size on a regular basis.  All of the regular non-outlet stores sell out of my size more or less instantly, but the outlet mall pretty much always has at least one pair in stock.)


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I vote for a little game.  How many eyeshadow palettes do you have?  How many pairs of jeans?  Pick a number -- say, five -- that will be your limit for jeans *and* palettes.  If you hit that limit on one, you can't buy any more (at least until you hit pan on a palette or throw out a pair of jeans) and now have to buy the other.  If you have the limit on both, dinner and drinks.  Or, better yet, set a spending/saving goal for later in the year -- say, Black Friday/Cyber Monday, a comic book convention (yes, these are my spending/saving goals!) -- and start putting that money aside for it.  And don't just mentally earmark the money.  Get the actual cash in-hand and physically put it in a jar/wallet so you can see the money stack up as you squirrel it away.  I don't know why, but seeing that jar/wallet get more and more full gets me to save more than seeing my bank account balance go up.

(I actually desperately need jeans, but I have to wait until next weekend or maybe even the weekend after to get them.  I'm dreading this because I'm going to have to go out to the outlet mall due to the fact that I'm picky about my jeans, and they're the only place where I seem to be able to find my style in my size on a regular basis.  All of the regular non-outlet stores sell out of my size more or less instantly, but the outlet mall pretty much always has at least one pair in stock.)
That's actually quite a good game.

Also, thank you ladies for the suggestions on pressing! My order hasn't even shipped...I finally sent them an email asking about turn-around because other than my original order confirmation, I have not heard anything from My Beauty Addiction's customer service.

Also, I think I might have shifted a rib when getting out of bed this morning -- it hurts to breathe in so I've been taking shallow breaths all morning and stretching in hopes of getting it back in place. and it felt like I had no weekend.... Back to the daily grind. Good morning, everyone.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 13, 2014)

I did well this week.   I spent 7.00 on hair dye.  And I took my SIL and three kids out to lunch after their basketball game but that was paid for with gift cards.   I have been tempted to keep my second birchbox that goes out this month but so far I have manged to keep that temptation down.   I also managed not to go to the grocery store which saved me quite a bit.  So far so good.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 13, 2014)

So I just heard back from My Beauty Addiction -- they had had severe weather which caused them to close until Wednesday, and it set them back on work, but thankfully they managed to get my order ready on saturday and it is shipping out today. I hope everyone is alright!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2014)

Whew.  Just avoided temptation.  One of the Ipsy items this month has a great 50% off + free shipping code, and I went to get the sampler set, and put it in my cart, and entered in all my info and.....

closed the window.  I read the description of the contents again carefully and realized I didn't even want half the stuff in there.  

Crisis Averted!  I'm flexing my willpower muscles!!


----------



## page5 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew.  Just avoided temptation.  One of the Ipsy items this month has a great 50% off + free shipping code, and I went to get the sampler set, and put it in my cart, and entered in all my info and.....

closed the window.  I read the description of the contents again carefully and realized I didn't even want half the stuff in there.  

Crisis Averted!  I'm flexing my willpower muscles!!  





Well done!

I did order one but it is a bday gift for one of my sisters


----------



## katcole (Jan 13, 2014)

I was  going to check that deal out but  meh,,,, thank you I wont even go  to the site


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew.  Just avoided temptation.  One of the Ipsy items this month has a great 50% off + free shipping code, and I went to get the sampler set, and put it in my cart, and entered in all my info and.....

closed the window.  I read the description of the contents again carefully and realized I didn't even want half the stuff in there.  

Crisis Averted!  I'm flexing my willpower muscles!!  





Well done!

I did order one but it is a bday gift for one of my sisters  

Totally doesn't count if you're buying for others!!!  And thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I was  going to check that deal out but  meh,,,, thank you I wont even go  to the site
Yeah part of my problem was reading "ooh I just bought it"  "ooh me too!" "oh no it's out of stock!" "it's back! go get it!" on the Ipsy thread.  I was freaking myself out thinking that it MUST be the greatest thing on earth and I was MISSING OUT.  I need to stop thinking like that!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2014)

I bought an eyeliner, but it was the UD Naked 3 double-ended pencil I had promised myself for my birthday (a week from tomorrow!). And I used money from selling stuff on eBay, so I didn't touch my bank account. And nothing was purchased Saturday or Sunday! One week at a time!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2014)

> Totally doesn't count if you're buying for others!!! Â And thank you! Â Â  Yeah part of my problem was reading "ooh I just bought it" Â "ooh me too!" "oh no it's out of stock!" "it's back! go get it!" on the Ipsy thread. Â I was freaking myself out thinking that it MUST be the greatest thing on earth and I was MISSING OUT. Â I need to stop thinking like that!


 Y'know, I notice a very interesting cycle on these sales/specials. 1 - Oh! Want! Go buy now! 2 - Does anyone have shipping yet? It's taking them *forever* to ship! 3 - Grr, FedEx/UPS/DHL/USPS sucks! 4 - Got it! But hate it! This company sucks! Just step away from the order submit button and save yourself money and frustration!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 14, 2014)

I decided I will not splurge and get the Glossybox, yay!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided I will not splurge and get the Glossybox, yay!
woohoo, way to go!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 14, 2014)

@latinafeminista thank you! I was really tempted because of that sponge but then again, I bought a knock-off on my trip to Germany that was $4.00 and works really well!! Also, GB has been such a let down in the past that I am still waiting to see if their boxes get any more exciting for me. I am trying to be healthier and I guess it is time to have a healthier wallet as well! Besides that I still have to pay school this month...


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 14, 2014)

Bought a couple of unplanned items at ulta, about $20 worth. But I've decided I no longer want one of the LE nars blushes, soooo it kind of evens out. Back to my plan! Also I've pretty much finished purchasing my computer parts, so that's no longer a concern  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen283* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bought a couple of unplanned items at ulta, about $20 worth. But I've decided I no longer want one of the LE nars blushes, soooo it kind of evens out. Back to my plan!

Also I've pretty much finished purchasing my computer parts, so that's no longer a concern




yeah, the nars blushes are pretty and I was eyeing them but then I found out from the swatches that tarte achiote (which I have) looks very similar to the peachy one, tarte dollface looks very close to the bright  pink (new attitude), and the other two pinks are similar to some mac items I have. so... no nars blushers for me.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Y'know, I notice a very interesting cycle on these sales/specials.
1 - Oh! Want! Go buy now!
2 - Does anyone have shipping yet? It's taking them *forever* to ship!
3 - Grr, FedEx/UPS/DHL/USPS sucks!
4 - Got it! But hate it! This company sucks!

Just step away from the order submit button and save yourself money and frustration!
Yeah, you're totally right! It's kind of like being caught up in a whirlwind. You just need to get yourself away from all the excitement and think about it from your perspective- in a way it's like having one of those enabling shopping buddies, only the online version!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew.  Just avoided temptation.  One of the Ipsy items this month has a great 50% off + free shipping code, and I went to get the sampler set, and put it in my cart, and entered in all my info and.....

closed the window.  I read the description of the contents again carefully and realized I didn't even want half the stuff in there.  

Crisis Averted!  I'm flexing my willpower muscles!!  




Awesome! Go you! You're not only flexing your willpower muscles, but you're inspiring others! I'm grateful! Because I'm being tempted right now too. I'll explain. It's my birthday month, and I really want to get my Sephora B-day present, and on top of that I really, really just fell in love with this palette which I don't want to mention because I do not want to cause any wanting for anyone here, hahah. But anyway, I am on a no buy this month, and I'm worried because it's LE and I'm all.... freaking out because I want my b-day gift too. But... here's the thing, I've added it to my cart like 3 times and then just closed the window too, and I think it's helping.

What didn't help was that I told myself I'd go to the Sephora inside JCP this past weekend to get my b-day gift without purchase, but the SA wouldn't let me have it without purchase. Is that a new thing? Anyway, now I've still got my cart loaded up and I'm waffling between switching my no buy this month with my low buy next month so that I can get this... eugh! But then I have this thing where I don't even wear eyeshadow that often, so why get the palette? Plus, I just made my own custom palette with my new Unii purchase last month... so it's like EUGHHHH!!! What to do?

But your story helped! I'm still going strong with  my no-buy today, unless you count some candy I bought myself, LOL!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought an eyeliner, but it was the UD Naked 3 double-ended pencil I had promised myself for my birthday (a week from tomorrow!). And I used money from selling stuff on eBay, so I didn't touch my bank account. And nothing was purchased Saturday or Sunday! One week at a time!
I love this idea! Maybe I can buy that palette I want ($36) if I can sell some things on ebay and just use my paypal acccount!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2014)

[@]eastofthesun[/@] thank you so much! I am very impressed by your decision to do a no-buy dying the month of your birthday! Can I suggest that you look through your stash to see of you already have any colors like the palette you want? And as for the birthday gift, maybe try asking a different SA the next time you go to Sephora? Maybe that one was having a bad day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jan 14, 2014)

I just want to share that I am VERRRRY proud of myself- I have not purchased any nail polish since Black Friday!

I HAVE done two swap boxes since then, but don't feel quite as guilty about that...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2014)

For the birthday gift with/without purchase, it must be a store-by-store or SA-by-SA thing. I picked mine up a couple of weekends ago, and it was practically forced upon me despite the fact that I wasn't buying anything. It was a very strange experience.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 14, 2014)

You guys, I feel like this is a milestone for me. today I saw the new palette that nars will be putting out (narsiccist, i think?) and was LEMMING SO HARD. then.... I made the choice to first read the comments, most of which mentioned the fact that the swatches seemed very sheer and "hard-try" unlike most of nars' products, then also the fact that these are all permanent shadows in their collection, rearranged. then i mentally went through my e/s collection and tried to find similar shades.

lemming officially killed. I have been very good about sticking to my budget and not just buying things out of pure "excitement" at first seeing it. I feel like I just grew up a little bit in the making educated choices department.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, I feel like this is a milestone for me. today I saw the new palette that nars will be putting out (narsiccist, i think?) and was LEMMING SO HARD. then.... I made the choice to first read the comments, most of which mentioned the fact that the swatches seemed very sheer and "hard-try" unlike most of nars' products, then also the fact that these are all permanent shadows in their collection, rearranged. then i mentally went through my e/s collection and tried to find similar shades.

lemming officially killed. I have been very good about sticking to my budget and not just buying things out of pure "excitement" at first seeing it. I feel like I just grew up a little bit in the making educated choices department. 

Yay!  Great job!

...And can we please make "I killed the lemming!" our official code phrase for "I resisted temptation!"?


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay!  Great job!

...And can we please make "I killed the lemming!" our official code phrase for "I resisted temptation!"?
I vote for that. I killed the lemming it is!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 15, 2014)

"I killed the lemming!!!"

I got the two coupons from Ulta this week and there was a GWP this morning.  I started to look. And I stopped myself and deleted all three emails.   Yeah me!!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "I killed the lemming!!!"

I got the two coupons from Ulta this week and there was a GWP this morning.  I started to look. And I stopped myself and deleted all three emails.   Yeah me!!!!
way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those ulta coupons are so tempting, especially when they make me feel like it'd be a good deal even if I don't need the item. gah!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 15, 2014)

im definitely resisting the urge to buy this month's Glossybox for the sole purpose of getting a Beauty Blender. I would've jumped on it but I realized if I wait for a good code on Birchbox, I can just get a duo of BeautyBlenders with points!

Also -- @meaganola thanks for the stowing-away cash tip. its definitely been helping!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  im definitely resisting the urge to buy this month's Glossybox for the sole purpose of getting a Beauty Blender. I would've jumped on it but I realized if I wait for a good code on Birchbox, I can just get a duo of BeautyBlenders with points!

Also -- @meaganola thanks for the stowing-away cash tip. its definitely been helping!
way to go. waiting to get it with points is a better way to go about it anyway. I have mine but barely use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know how to clean it so I am scared to get it all disgusting and then let it get gross -- that's one expensive little sponge.


----------



## bowskt (Jan 15, 2014)

It's so awesome to read about everyone doing so well! We are at the half way point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went to the mall Monday to waste some time. I did so much Window shopping and did not let the Body Shop's jumbo body butter sale lure me in haha. I did go to VS and use my gift card plus the money I told myself I could spend if I wanted. But when I got to the cash, turns out there was an extra 50percent off one item I didn't know about so I saved 15, it was pretty sweet! I also went into sephora but only got a sample of the Josie Maran foundation ( super lightweight and nice!) and left. I think I want to set aside some money for the next few months to get the sephora Josie Maran foundation kit ( foundation is on my okay list) but it's pricey so I'll save up and maybe wait for Chic week.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* 



I bought an eyeliner, but it was the UD Naked 3 double-ended pencil I had promised myself for my birthday (a week from tomorrow!). And I used money from selling stuff on eBay, so I didn't touch my bank account. And nothing was purchased Saturday or Sunday! One week at a time!
I love this idea! Maybe I can buy that palette I want ($36) if I can sell some things on ebay and just use my paypal acccount!

Ok, so last  night someone purchased one of my for-sale items on Ebay for $48, so I feel like it's okay to switch this months' no buy to next month and let this month be the low buy of $20. I don't want to serve as a disappointment, but because of that I went ahead and bought that $36 palette I had wanted so badly, and with it I'm getting my sephora b-day gift, 3 free samples as always, and 2 free deluxe samples of skincare oil. Even though I switched to a low buy this month and am making February my no-buy, I am not spending any extra money since I sold that kit on Ebay, so yay! I just hope this little thing didn't ruin all my willpower training.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, no more spending for January or February and I'll be on track, baby! (Unless I sell some more stuff on Ebay, then we'll see..)

I forgot to say... the reason I can justify this purchase not only financially, but practically is that I told myself I could only purchase eyeshadow if I came up with a few go-to looks. And I did just that! I have 2 new looks which I'm going to post somewhere soon to see if anyone thinks they are any good... but that has given me reason to have more eyeshadows, I suppose. Eugh, sorry, not trying to enable!

To everyone else, keep up the good work! Y'all are awesome and strong!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 15, 2014)

So far so good! I replenished a few everyday makeup items that went bad. I came REALLY close to buying the Naked 3 and Too Faced Chocolate Bar palettes but stopped myself. I haven't brought skincare! I have four bottles of cleanser, several facial masks, and a ton of moisturizer samples to get through. Usually, I do a beginning of the semester makeup and clothing haul but I've been really good.


----------



## gibberish (Jan 15, 2014)

I've stuck to my no buy for Jan 100% until today. I spent $5 on birchbox because I decided to not renew my annual subscription for one year and wanted to use up my points before expiration. I got dry shampoo which I use every day so I feel less bad hoarding and some chocolate to treat myself to doing so well on my resolution. I'm going to miss BB but not as much as I am excited to decrease my stash this year!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 16, 2014)

> "I killed the lemming!!!" I got the two coupons from Ulta this week and there was a GWP this morning.Â  I started to look. And I stopped myself and deleted all three emails. Â  Yeah me!!!!


Me too, yay is!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 16, 2014)

I did buy lunch today, but I'm stretching it into two lunches, and it's been almost two weeks since I bought lunch!  It might not seem like a big deal to most people, but it's a huge thing for me.  And I ducked into Walgreens on the way home from work (my bus route home is weird, so I had ten minutes to kill, and it was *cold* outside) and didn't even find anything I wanted to go back and get at a later date when I have money!  

(In semi-related news, my freezer is almost empty.  I'm very tempted to fill it right back up, but there's a *reason* I've been actively trying to empty it, so I can only keep a week's worth of stuff in there until further notice, and I need to do the same thing with the fridge.  This is actually going to help me keep grocery costs down because I won't be stocking up on things to last a few weeks/months.  I'm just going to have to plan my meals better, and *that* always helps control spending, too.  It's an all-around winning situation!  I just need to pace myself when it comes to certain bottles in the back.  I had a habit over the summer of buying hard cider bombers and then forgetting to drink them.  I must have five of them.  And then there's all the wine, both regular and sparkling.  And the holiday spiced liqueur.  I think half the stuff in my fridge is booze at this point!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 16, 2014)

just checking in! I haven't replied to all the lovely messages that were sent and I'm definitely going to, but it looks like I'm going to China after all. I have to deal with more family bs before I leave and during last minute tickets is going to be expensive, plus gas + hotel to see my mom because stupid reasons and ugh. I'm really not looking forward to this. I'm being jerked around emotionally by a lot of forces and I'm really mad for letting it happen it me because I could've been in China more than two weeks ago already and now I have to figure out if I can get my start date pushed back even more so because of poor planning and all this additional bullshit, this last minute trip is going to cost me at least $2000. I do have money saved up but it's also like, as someone who has $18k left in student loans, that's not chump change. However, I realized that I might never see my grandpa again if I don't go now especially since I realised I haven't been back in four years now and what is money for If not spending it on what you really care about. even of I can only see him for a week, I'd rather have spent that money to make sure I don't have any regrets. life's too short to nickle and dime on the really important things. so I encourage all you ladies here to take stock of what's important to you and what you want to put the money you're saving towards. i "slipped up" a little today because I ended up picking up mope opis but they were from a collection I've been slowly gathering anyway. don't feel bad if you end up buying make up! if it makes you happy then it does, but just try to take stock of what else makes you happy in life


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 16, 2014)

also some other random notes, I've been feeling down and trying to find other things to do to life my spirits, which has now amounted to cleaning and organizing. unfuckyourhabitat.tumblr.com has been a really good resource for that, esp since I can only exist in a state of either neurotically clean or utter chaos. I also found a giant bag of change in the car my dad gave me, that used to be his (he as horrible about cleaning too... when I cleaned out the car I found a bank card that expired in 2003 from a now defunct bank.... we've only had the car since 2007!) I finally got around to getting change sleeves from the bank and there's like more than $80 in change there! he nickle and dimes so bad and yet he hates change so this is the result. sigh.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

also some other random notes, I've been feeling down and trying to find other things to do to life my spirits, which has now amounted to cleaning and organizing. unfuckyourhabitat.tumblr.com has been a really good resource for that, esp since I can only exist in a state of either neurotically clean or utter chaos.

I also found a giant bag of change in the car my dad gave me, that used to be his (he as horrible about cleaning too... when I cleaned out the car I found a bank card that expired in 2003 from a now defunct bank.... we've only had the car since 2007!) I finally got around to getting change sleeves from the bank and there's like more than $80 in change there! he nickle and dimes so bad and yet he hates change so this is the result. sigh.

Put that $80 towards your trip!  I'm so sorry your family is putting you through so much right now, but I totally applaud your decision to go see your Grandpa.  I lost my grandpa (dad's dad) in September and just lost my grandma (mom's mom) this past Saturday, so I'm really starting to see how short time is here on Earth.  I hope that in spite of the expense and the craziness you're being put through, that you're able to enjoy your visit with your grandpa.

Big hugs!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2014)

I was just trying to arrange a couple of swaps, and it hit me:  I'm actually at the point where I'm so overwhelmed by all of the stuff I currently have that I can't bring myself to pick out more stuff to get, even if I'm getting it for the price of postage.  I think that must be the reason I'm even having problems ordering stuff from Birchbox using points:  I just have too much stuff in my life.  I've got a feeling the next couple of months are going to be a purging time for *everything*, not just a low-buy for makeup. 

And speaking of Birchbox, yay, I did my feedback on my secondary account, sent a gift card to my primary account, and canceled the subscription despite the fact that the theme for February looks like it's going to be exactly what I've been hoping for from pretty much every single sub ever!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 17, 2014)

> I was just trying to arrange a couple of swaps, and it hit me:Â  I'm actually at the point where I'm so overwhelmed by all of the stuff I currently have that I can't bring myself to pick out more stuff to get, even if I'm getting it for the price of postage.Â  I think that must be the reason I'm even having problems ordering stuff from Birchbox using points:Â  I just have too much stuff in my life.Â  I've got a feeling the next couple of months are going to be a purging time for *everything*, not just a low-buy for makeup.Â  And speaking of Birchbox, yay, I did my feedback on my secondary account, sent a gift card to my primary account, and canceled the subscription despite the fact that the theme for February looks like it's going to be exactly what I've been hoping for from pretty much every single sub ever!


 That is what I'm planning to do with my second Birchbox. And it is giving me great pains. I have already cancelled Ipsy.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 17, 2014)

got my shadows from my beauty addict. I don't have a good camera but took a snapshot of my eyes wearing "smoke and mirrors" today. I think it's my favorite new purple. 

here's a picture of it! (also, today was a good "eyeliner day" for me). 





looks a little lighter than it is due to bright light from the window, but it's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got my shadows from my beauty addict. I don't have a good camera but took a snapshot of my eyes wearing "smoke and mirrors" today. I think it's my favorite new purple. 

here's a picture of it! (also, today was a good "eyeliner day" for me). 





looks a little lighter than it is due to bright light from the window, but it's such a gorgeous color! 
Very pretty!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pretty!
WOOOO THANK YOU! "good eyeliner days" happen rather rarely because I'm lazy and most of the time either skip or say "good enough" when they don't 100% match. today i took the extra 2 minutes to make sure, and I'm the happier for it. considering it was done in my half-asleep mode at 6am, I feel like I'm perfecting the 15-minute makeup thing.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 17, 2014)

> WOOOO THANK YOU! "good eyeliner days" happen rather rarely because I'm lazy and most of the time either skip or say "good enough" when they don't 100% match. today i took the extra 2 minutes to make sure, and I'm the happier for it. considering it was done in my half-asleep mode at 6am, I feel like I'm perfecting the 15-minute makeup thing.Â


OMG, how do you do this???? I have never even come close to perfect eyeliner like this. You must teach me!!!!! And forget shadow, I'm like a teenager trying it out for the first time in my thirties.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got my shadows from my beauty addict. I don't have a good camera but took a snapshot of my eyes wearing "smoke and mirrors" today. I think it's my favorite new purple. 

here's a picture of it! (also, today was a good "eyeliner day" for me). 





looks a little lighter than it is due to bright light from the window, but it's such a gorgeous color! 
That's a lovely look!


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 18, 2014)

So there's one thing that recently came on the market that I LOVE and have been wishing for (an LE dupe of an old nail polish color). If I buy it, then I will break my necessities-only no-buy. What to do?? Maybe stuff that I've wanted forever doesn't count? Just ignore it and try to no-buy until Black Friday like the original plan? (Soooo much to use up--45 eyeshadows, 26 lip products, 64 nail polishes...) I do have a Project Pan going but so many new things to shop my stash for already!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG, how do you do this???? I have never even come close to perfect eyeliner like this. You must teach me!!!!! And forget shadow, I'm like a teenager trying it out for the first time in my thirties.
I posted this link on another thread in makeup talk, but basically, i start from the wing in because if i start from the inner corner of my eye out, I get "skipping" and it drives me crazy.

here's a pictorial:

http://i.imgur.com/RfGc52b.jpg

Hope this helppppssssss!!!!!! for eyeshadow, i've been looking at a lot youtube tutorials, and upgrading my brushes to good ones (Hakuhodo are my new babies), which seems to make a LOT of difference...i'm trying to learn now how to blend well, and turns out if I put down a color similar to my skin tone in the crease, the blending with other colors becomes easier. 

---

@Lulubelle107 Thank you, lady!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saycrackagain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So there's one thing that recently came on the market that I LOVE and have been wishing for (an LE dupe of an old nail polish color). If I buy it, then I will break my necessities-only no-buy. What to do?? Maybe stuff that I've wanted forever doesn't count? Just ignore it and try to no-buy until Black Friday like the original plan? (Soooo much to use up--45 eyeshadows, 26 lip products, 64 nail polishes...) I do have a Project Pan going but so many new things to shop my stash for already!
is this item a permanent item?? If so, either wait until black friday OR use up a polish before you purchase the one you're lemming for -- one in, one out. 

I have a loose project pan going on -- I definitely have the items I want to use up, but if I feel like wearing something else on a single day, I won't stop myself from doing so. just incorporate the items.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 18, 2014)

[@]jaylilee[/@], thank you so much. I tried for an hr this am before I saw this and always get the skipping you mentioned. I am going to try this way tomorrow. Your awesome Thx for the advise!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2014)

These are more savings things than no/low-buy things, but since savings can be what happens when you cut spending, I'll put it all here.

Time for a _Zombie Economics_ tip!  After you have cut your expenses, reassess periodically!  Their example was Netflix.  If you cut Netflix to save money while you kept cable but realize you are spending more on movie rentals than before, maybe it's time to ditch cable and resubscribe to Netflix.  To translate to subscription box terms, as an example, if you canceled Birchbox/Sample Society and kept ipsy but find yourself buying skin care stuff to try while not touching the makeup you receive from ipsy, time to cut ipsy and maybe resubscribe to Birchbox/Sample Society.

And my new rule:  If I find paper money stuck in a pocket/purse/dryer lint trap that I forgot about, I do not get to say, "Ooh, play money for this week!"  Instead, that money goes into the Fun Stuff Stash, aka the jar/can/wallet that gets money added to it -- sometimes randomly -- in order to save towards a goal, and the goal is reset periodically.  My current goal:  Emerald City Comic Con.  For me, I find that setting a *date* (this time around, the last weekend of March) rather than a *thing* (a certain pair of shoes/expensive skincare item/high-end mixer/etc.) helps me stay on track.  There's more pressure when you realize that you only have ten/nine/eight/etc. weeks in which to save save save. 

Also, I went to brunch with some former coworkers this morning.  Because it's my birthday in a few days, they bought one of my drinks that I had been planning on paying for.  I'm going to estimate the price at ten bucks (it was something that wasn't on the menu and may not even have an official name, and I have no idea how much it was since they picked up the tab, but based on prices of other things on the menu, this seems about right), and that money is going into the wallet as well.  If money is budgeted but not used for a certain thing, it goes into the wallet, not spent on something else!  This will at least buy me lunch one day during the con.  I'm hoping that crepe stand I used to go to when I worked at the film festival box office in downtown Seattle a few blocks from the convention center is still there!

Finally, I linked my secondary bank account -- the one that I have had since the '80s but hadn't used in so long that the credit union flagged it as dormant -- to my PayPal account so I can shoot small amounts of money over to it whenever I have money sitting in PayPal (today was ten bucks, which isn't a lot, but it's ten bucks more than I've deposited in there in the past several years).  Also, some banks/credit unions can set up more than one savings account with automatic transfers.  I have a vacation/fun stuff savings account with my main credit union set up to automatically get $75 every month transferred over, but since I can see it when I check my account online, I have this nasty tendency to transfer all of the money in it back to my checking account, so my vacation/fun stuff account is always empty.  This new way, I don't even see it when I log in to my main credit union because it's a completely separate credit union, and if I continue to put money into it, the CU won't flag it as dormant again.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2014)

I have made it this far and havent bought anything! It really helps that my Lush orders I placed in December just arrived this week...new goodies to kill the temptation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loftmane (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, while I was ultimately a fail and bought those two lipsticks at the beginning of the year followed by the Naked 3 palette, I am going to return 3 things so all in all I'm coming out even? Lol, maybe not... but I am going to return all of the things that I had been purchasing at the end of last year that I was really just buying because I was so caught up in the Youtuber/blogger hype. They include the Laura Mercier Artist Palette, the Urban Decay Vice 2 palette and the aforementioned Naked 3 palette. I am coming to the realization that:

a) I really only like very specific eyeshadow looks on myself and rarely gravitate toward anything outside of those. Also (sadly) I don't really attend a whole lot of events that require getting very gussied up and even then I have 1 or 2 more nighttime appropriate looks I like for those occasions and don't really need to stray beyond them. One of my favorite minimalism fashion blogs has always posed the question, look at your stash of clothes, or makeup in this case, and ask yourself if it really fits with your lifestyle. I am finding that within my makeup stash I have wayyyyy too many shades that are appropriate for special occasions/parties/clubbing and with that being such a rare occurrence these days, I really need to pare down those products.

B) I'm really lazy and once I find a look that works it hardly ever switch it up. Putting together a new look usually requires a bunch of tries where I'm not 100% happy with how it turned out because I'm not really good at color pairing and call me vain, but I like to feel like a million bucks whenever I'm wearing makeup or what's the point.

All of these palettes feature shades that just don't look right on me or are shades I rarely wear, especially in the case of the Vice 2 palette with all of those pinks and purples, so back they go. I'm happy to be ridding myself of the clutter, honestly, and looking forward to welcoming the cash back into my life! It hasn't been a perfect no-buy month for me but I feel like I'm finally starting to readjusting the way I am thinking about consuming products and their usefulness in my life. Now hopefully I can get in and out of Sephora easily to make those returns before temptation strikes :X


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 19, 2014)

Go to sephora with plans immediately following. Like make a date to visit an old friend you haven't seen in awhile and only give yourself ten minutes to do the return, so you have to be in and out.


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 19, 2014)

> Go to sephora with plans immediately following. Like make a date to visit an old friend you haven't seen in awhile and only give yourself ten minutes to do the return, so you have to be in and out.


This works for a lot of things. It's how I get my homework done--leave a limited window in which I have to work on the assignment. Motivates me to do it. A girl I knew in high school used it as a way to tell her ex she still loved him--called him right before she had to go do something so she would be forced to spit it out. (That technique never worked for me! I would just procrastinate that part of the conversation for so long that I'd chicken out anyway and be late to my appointment to boot.)


----------



## katielp (Jan 19, 2014)

[@]loftmane[/@] could you send me the link to the minimalism fashion blog? It sounds like something that would be good for me to read!


----------



## flowercita (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi ladies, though I love makeup I want to join the low buy/no buy group, I have so much its painful. ..and worst thing is that in the morning I'm running around and just can do my skin care when is time to go. So I don't do any makeup until I'm driving which its not safe (I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Many palettes and lipsticks dormant and I feel like they are calling my name to get used. .lol.. I have decided to not buy all this year except for necessary stuff. .. which i doubt im gonna have since I used to buy 2 of everything. ... Happy to find support on this forum.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flowercita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi ladies, though I love makeup I want to join the low buy/no buy group, I have so much its painful. ..and worst thing is that in the morning I'm running around and just can do my skin care when is time to go. So I don't do any makeup until I'm driving which its not safe (I know




.... Many palettes and lipsticks dormant and I feel like they are calling my name to get used. .lol.. I have decided to not buy all this year except for necessary stuff. .. which i doubt im gonna have since I used to buy 2 of everything. ... Happy to find support on this forum.
welcome! I would recommend you check the links on the first page of this post -- especially the monday club - it helps! I used to have the same issue with getting ready in the morning -- so I decided to wake up 10 minutes earlier and have my items for the week picked out on sundays, and now have no issues with squeezing it all in. If you cant get ready in the morning, try to wait until you're at work! your safety should be first and foremost...

Also try to take a detailed inventory of what you have in your stash, that way you know exactly how many of what item you have. It helps curving the need to buy more if you can go through everything and see what you may have dupes of/similar things for items you are craving.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 19, 2014)

> Hi ladies, though I love makeup I want to join the low buy/no buy group, I have so much its painful. ..and worst thing is that in the morning I'm running around and just can do my skin care when is time to go. So I don't do any makeup until I'm driving which its not safe (I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... Many palettes and lipsticks dormant and I feel like they are calling my name to get used. .lol.. I have decided to not buy all this year except for necessary stuff. .. which i doubt im gonna have since I used to buy 2 of everything. ... Happy to find support on this forum.


 What helps me in the morning is laying out my clothes down to my jewelry. That way I can skip that step in the morning.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flowercita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi ladies, though I love makeup I want to join the low buy/no buy group, I have so much its painful. ..and worst thing is that in the morning I'm running around and just can do my skin care when is time to go. So I don't do any makeup until I'm driving which its not safe (I know



.... Many palettes and lipsticks dormant and I feel like they are calling my name to get used. .lol.. I have decided to not buy all this year except for necessary stuff. .. which i doubt im gonna have since I used to buy 2 of everything. ... Happy to find support on this forum.


Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  welcome! I would recommend you check the links on the first page of this post -- especially the monday club - it helps! I used to have the same issue with getting ready in the morning -- so I decided to wake up 10 minutes earlier and have my items for the week picked out on sundays, and now have no issues with squeezing it all in. If you cant get ready in the morning, try to wait until you're at work! your safety should be first and foremost...

Also try to take a detailed inventory of what you have in your stash, that way you know exactly how many of what item you have. It helps curving the need to buy more if you can go through everything and see what you may have dupes of/similar things for items you are craving. 

Yes!  The Monday Club!  I call this the rotation box:  One foundation/bb cream for the whole week, one blush for the whole week, one eyeliner, one eyeshadow look (whether it's one palette or one group of shadows doesn't matter here as long as it's the same group of colors all week), etc., all gathered into one box (I use a Beauty Army box because I like the flip top for this)/bag (a lot of people use ipsy or Sephora GWP bags) for quick access.  Oh, all of your necessary tools -- and *only* the necessary tools -- should be in there as well.  Take everything that you won't be using that week out of the box.  You would be amazed at how quickly you can get your makeup done if you don't have to decide what to use or dig around for a particular brush.  Before I started doing this, I would spend more time in the morning deciding what blush to use than putting on all of my makeup, and then was the part where I would have to search for right brushes.

(And I also wash my brushes once a week, when I make my weekly box picks.  I don't need to wash my eyeshadow and blush brushes every day if I'm using them with the same colors all week since the big thing for powder brushes is muddied color from using several different shades of blush/bronzer/eyeshadow over the course of a week.)

A lot of people don't do the rotation box plan because they like to change things up every day, but that doubles or even triples the amount of time required for makeup for me, and I have to be in and out of the bathroom in fifteen minutes (I'm horrible and don't do skincare in the morning, but I don't have problematic skin, so as long as I do it at night, I call it good) before 5:30 in the morning (aka TOO DAMNED EARLY TO BE MAKING ANY DECISIONS), so this works better for me than having lots of options.


----------



## flowercita (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies for your kind Words... im gonna do an inventory of stash


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 19, 2014)

> Yes!Â  The Monday Club!Â  I call this the rotation box:Â  One foundation/bb cream for the whole week, one blush for the whole week, one eyeliner, one eyeshadow look (whether it's one palette or one group of shadows doesn't matter here as long as it's the same group of colors all week), etc., all gathered into one box (I use a Beauty Army box because I like the flip top for this)/bag (a lot of people use ipsy or Sephora GWP bags) for quick access.Â  Oh, all of your necessary tools -- and *only* the necessary tools -- should be in there as well.Â  Take everything that you won't be using that week out of the box.Â  You would be amazed at how quickly you can get your makeup done if you don't have to decide what to use or dig around for a particular brush.Â  Before I started doing this, I would spend more time in the morning deciding what blush to use than putting on all of my makeup, and then was the part where I would have to search for right brushes. (And I also wash my brushes once a week, when I make my weekly box picks.Â  I don't need to wash my eyeshadow and blush brushes every day if I'm using them with the same colors all week since the big thing for powder brushes is muddied color from using several different shades of blush/bronzer/eyeshadow over the course of a week.) A lot of people don't do the rotation box plan because they like to change things up every day, but that doubles or even triples the amount of time required for makeup for me, and I have to be in and out of the bathroom in fifteen minutes (I'm horrible and don't do skincare in the morning, but I don't have problematic skin, so as long as I do it at night, I call it good) before 5:30 in the morning (aka TOO DAMNED EARLY TO BE MAKING ANY DECISIONS), so this works better for me than having lots of options.


Love all these ideas. Gonna check out that thread. Thx


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Ugh, essence just released sorbet shadows in their permanent line. I got the three they released in the Fruity collection last year, and I love them. I was seriously tempted to get one of each today even though they're four bucks (expensive for this line) each, and I might have some of them already! Time to check what I have and hunt down reviews to see if there is any overlap and then figure out a pacing plan. I kind of went off-plan but kind of didn't. I stopped by Ulta to get my birthday mascara (even though I don't use mascara) and picked up a couple of essence pencil sharpeners because they were buy-one-get-one-half-price (which translated to two sharpeners for three bucks) and the chrome Gwen Stefani OPI polish set because it looks like it's going to be very similar to the Maybelline mirrored chrome polish I picked up several years ago, and I have a silver polish fixation, so I had put this on my to-buy list as soon as I heard about it. I hadn't put it on my January acceptable list because for some reason I didn't think it was coming out until February, so when I saw it today, I grabbed it. I was a little worried about what to do once the little bitty bottle of base coat is gone, so Google to the rescue: Seche Vite will work nicely. It's possible that the essence gel top coat I've had for a while will work as a base coat for this as well. I also got a sample of benefit Porefessional Agent Zero Shine (the new powder), and it came with a cute little wide-and-flat brush that reminds me of the blush brushes that sometimes come with powder blush. And then I stopped by Taco Bell because I hadn't eaten breakfast, and then I spilled taco meat all over my jeans, so I stopped by Fred Meyer to see if they had the essence Love Letters collection out yet (answer: Nope) and get some stuff to make dinner before heading back home for the day (and to do laundry so I don't smell like a chalupa!), which is where I discovered that this particular Freddy's had the new permanent items -- including the aforementioned eye sorbets -- in their display already. Not a big shopping trip as had been originally planned. Just grab stuff for one meal (well, one preparation of a recipe. It will probably last for four or five meals!) and call it good. That particular Fred Meyer wasn't exactly one of the classier Freddy's, so I didn't feel overly self-conscious about wearing dirty jeans, but I had originally intended to go to Kiehl's and get my birthday lip balm, and I was going to buy some hand cream while I was there because I love that stuff, and then I was going to do a bigger round of grocery shopping than get-in-get-stuff-for-one-thing-and-get-out, so spilling my brunch all over my lap was actually a bit of a money-saver.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 19, 2014)

Ugh stopped by ulta because that 20% coupon was calling to me. Picked up an UD powder so no buy FAIL. But to be fair I have no pressed powder other than an hourglass one soooooo.....oh well, back to it for 2 more weeks. I can do it!


----------



## katielp (Jan 19, 2014)

[@]meaganola[/@] kiehls has a free bday balm? Not that I really need to know since my bday isn't until September but...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@meaganola kiehls has a free bday balm? Not that I really need to know since my bday isn't until September but...




Yeah, they sent me a coupon for one via email.  You can add it to your order if you're ordering online or pick it up in-store, but it has to be a standalone Kiehl's and not a counter in, say, Nordstrom.  I had no clue they were doing this until the email showed up in my inbox a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 19, 2014)

I did good this week. I played cart Tetris with a birchbox order because of the 9 month code. I was debating on buying another bottle of Deva conditioner. I just opened one bottle and I have another in my stash. I also have two bottles of yes to conditioner. So it is not like I need it. After using a Freeman conditioner and my hair turning to a big straw afro, I'm now in panic mode about not having the Deva conditioner. This next week is my hard week. I get paid and there are no bills due, julep selections are coming out, and the dogs are going to need stuff. I also need to take niece four shopping for her birthday gift. I promised her that I would take her to buy a couple of new outfits.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 19, 2014)

I love all things Kiehl's and there's nothing better than wandering into a mall and finding out they have a free standing Kiehl's. And this is where all my money went. Thank you, no buy!



> Yeah, they sent me a coupon for one via email.Â  You can add it to your order if you're ordering online or pick it up in-store, but it has to be a standalone Kiehl's and not a counter in, say, Nordstrom.Â  I had no clue they were doing this until the email showed up in my inbox a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 19, 2014)

How is everyone doing?? I have been really really good on this no/low buy. Thanks team for talking me out of the Chocolate Bar. My boyfriend placed 2 Illume orders for candles and since he paid for it, it doesn't count as breaking. He also picked out scents ... So it really doesn't count! I've been so distracted by working out/spending money on healthy food/reading health blogs that I honestly have not really thought much about make up. And, honestly, I've been popping by MUT less and less recently which has definitely made me want less and less make up wise. My BF and I have decided we would only let ourselves eat out once a week - whether it's together or not, just 1 eating out token. We've saved (or rather simply not spent) so much money! And I love cooking anyway! I've been selling more things on Instagram and using that $ to buy stuff from GNC so it makes me feel less guilty about finding a new thing to obsess over.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh lord, help me everyone. SOS!

The urge to haul is getting intense again (whenever I get stressy about how crap my life is I am ready to become a hauling machine...and isn't that just what marketing companies want lol 




). I really, really need to save money for my upcoming move this summer as well as a vacation that I would like to take (so moving expenses and then vacation expenses like plane tickets, food, etc) and I know buying a $20 lipstick is not going to help me reach those goals but makeup is such an easy pick me up when I'm really bummed. Of course the thing I would like to haul is something I have about 10 of already in my stash but shiny, new, pretty things!! Ugh. I know I need to work out what's going on in my personal life but there is so much to fix that I feel sick and overwhelmed just thinking about it. Please tell me to put away the credit cards!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh lord, help me everyone. SOS!

The urge to haul is getting intense again (whenever I get stressy about how crap my life is I am ready to become a hauling machine...and isn't that just what marketing companies want lol 



). I really, really need to save money for my upcoming move this summer as well as a vacation that I would like to take (so moving expenses and then vacation expenses like plane tickets, food, etc) and I know buying a $20 lipstick is not going to help me reach those goals but makeup is such an easy pick me up when I'm really bummed. Of course the thing I would like to haul is something I have about 10 of already in my stash but shiny, new, pretty things!! Ugh. I know I need to work out what's going on in my personal life but there is so much to fix that I feel sick and overwhelmed just thinking about it. Please tell me to put away the credit cards!
don't do it! go into your stash and spend a few minutes swatching and playing. you'll feel better! 

i was having a super stressy week and almost bought a $98 purse from Jcrew (on sale from like $300 or something)..but was a $98 really gonna make me feel better in the long run? no probably not! you'll be ok! don't buy it!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh lord, help me everyone. SOS!

The urge to haul is getting intense again (whenever I get stressy about how crap my life is I am ready to become a hauling machine...and isn't that just what marketing companies want lol 



). I really, really need to save money for my upcoming move this summer as well as a vacation that I would like to take (so moving expenses and then vacation expenses like plane tickets, food, etc) and I know buying a $20 lipstick is not going to help me reach those goals but makeup is such an easy pick me up when I'm really bummed. Of course the thing I would like to haul is something I have about 10 of already in my stash but shiny, new, pretty things!! Ugh. I know I need to work out what's going on in my personal life but there is so much to fix that I feel sick and overwhelmed just thinking about it. Please tell me to put away the credit cards!
I think you just listed all of the reasons for why you do not need to haul! Please put the cards away. Go grab a good book or a hot mug of  your favorite drink instead. I am stressed out to the max right now because of something dumb (misplacing a brush I still can't find, and not finding a memory card I needed), so instead of looking at sephora I've decided to just turn to this forum and read a young adult fantasy book. lol.

Seriously, start with what the source of the stress is and try to work on that -- make it seem small, then it won't be so bad (my parents always told me, if something was going wrong in my life, to bring it to them and they would make it seem really small in comparison). I learned to try and do the same, put things in perspective for myself, and reduce the stress. It always passes! this is temporary.

go play with all of your other beautiful shinies you already own.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh lord, help me everyone. SOS!

The urge to haul is getting intense again (whenever I get stressy about how crap my life is I am ready to become a hauling machine...and isn't that just what marketing companies want lol 



). I really, really need to save money for my upcoming move this summer as well as a vacation that I would like to take (so moving expenses and then vacation expenses like plane tickets, food, etc) and I know buying a $20 lipstick is not going to help me reach those goals but makeup is such an easy pick me up when I'm really bummed. Of course the thing I would like to haul is something I have about 10 of already in my stash but shiny, new, pretty things!! Ugh. I know I need to work out what's going on in my personal life but there is so much to fix that I feel sick and overwhelmed just thinking about it. Please tell me to put away the credit cards!

Put them away, girl!  There's another way!

You're moving this summer - Awesome!  I hope it's to a new and wonderful place with many adventures.  But in the meantime, you need to be REDUCING the amount of stuff you have to pack!  Look through your stash - find pampering items like masks, pretty lotions, hair oils, etc.  Every time you get stressy, pick an item and give yourself a treatment (just have 5 mins?  Give yourself a hand massage with the lotion.  All evening?  SPA TIME!)

Hopefully you can both save money (by not buying new stuff!) AND not have as much to pack when the time comes!  Good luck!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh lord, help me everyone. SOS!

The urge to haul is getting intense again (whenever I get stressy about how crap my life is I am ready to become a hauling machine...and isn't that just what marketing companies want lol 



). I really, really need to save money for my upcoming move this summer as well as a vacation that I would like to take (so moving expenses and then vacation expenses like plane tickets, food, etc) and I know buying a $20 lipstick is not going to help me reach those goals but makeup is such an easy pick me up when I'm really bummed. Of course the thing I would like to haul is something I have about 10 of already in my stash but shiny, new, pretty things!! Ugh. I know I need to work out what's going on in my personal life but there is so much to fix that I feel sick and overwhelmed just thinking about it. Please tell me to put away the credit cards!
I think you just listed all of the reasons for why you do not need to haul! Please put the cards away. Go grab a good book or a hot mug of  your favorite drink instead. I am stressed out to the max right now because of something dumb *(misplacing a brush I still can't find, and not finding a memory card I needed)*, so instead of looking at sephora I've decided to just turn to this forum and read a young adult fantasy book. lol.

Seriously, start with what the source of the stress is and try to work on that -- make it seem small, then it won't be so bad (my parents always told me, if something was going wrong in my life, to bring it to them and they would make it seem really small in comparison). I learned to try and do the same, put things in perspective for myself, and reduce the stress. It always passes! this is temporary.

go play with all of your other beautiful shinies you already own. 


Would you happen to have cats? I wish I was more than half joking on that one ...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would you happen to have cats? I wish I was more than half joking on that one ... 
Funny thing:  I thought I posted this, but it's still in my editor, so I apparently forgot to hit the submit button.  I'll do that now.

Quote:  But think of it this way:  Now you *know* it's missing.  Forewarned is forearmed.  The morning might suck, and you might have to go buy a new brush, but you won't spend waste twenty minutes tomorrow morning looking for it.  And then once you *do* find it, if it's usable**, you will now have an extra. 
** Do you have pets?  I have two evil cats, and I've found my brushes in places that mean I will never, *ever* touch the brushes except to get them from those places to the garbage.  Sometimes you just have to sigh in defeat and accept the fact that the universe does not want you to own that item any more.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Would you happen to have cats? I wish I was more than half joking on that one ... 
Yes! 

D:

My husband and I  are convinced either the cat has been eating things, or the apartment has a black hole into which things disappear (I had a pearl earring fall somewhere in the living room... it's been 8 months and we still haven't found it).

I just don't know where he could have put it. The brush itself is pretty large (Real techniques...that big powder brush).


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Funny thing:  I thought I posted this, but it's still in my editor, so I apparently forgot to hit the submit button.  I'll do that now.

Quote:

 But think of it this way:  Now you *know* it's missing.  Forewarned is forearmed.  The morning might suck, and you might have to go buy a new brush, but you won't spend waste twenty minutes tomorrow morning looking for it.  And then once you *do* find it, if it's usable**, you will now have an extra. 
** Do you have pets?  I have two evil cats, and I've found my brushes in places that mean I will never, *ever* touch the brushes except to get them from those places to the garbage.  Sometimes you just have to sigh in defeat and accept the fact that the universe does not want you to own that item any more.
LOL! You ladies have lifted my spirits. Yes. I can't imagine that I misplaced it - I'm very particular about where I keep my brushes and honestly, one moment it was on my vanity in my "girl cave" the next, it's nowhere, and I mean nowhere to be found.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! 

D:

My husband and I  are convinced either the cat has been eating things, or the apartment has a black hole into which things disappear (I had a pearl earring fall somewhere in the living room... it's been 8 months and we still haven't found it).

I just don't know where he could have put it. The brush itself is pretty large (Real techniques...that big powder brush). 
You would be amazed appalled at what you will find if you ever move your fridge or stove. 

ETA:  If there's a certain place where your kitty likes to hide or sleep, it's worth checking there.  My gray kitty is *obsessed* with kabuki brushes.  He will nuzzle them and groom them like they are his babies.  He figured out how to open flip-top Beauty Army boxes specifically so he could steal the kabuki brushes -- and only the kabuki brushes (he did try to steal one of my blush brushes once, but for some reason, he leaves the brushes with handles alone now).  I started storing them in a drawer about a year ago.  He hasn't figured out how to open that yet.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! 

D:

My husband and I  are convinced either the cat has been eating things, or the apartment has a black hole into which things disappear (I had a pearl earring fall somewhere in the living room... it's been 8 months and we still haven't found it).

I just don't know where he could have put it. The brush itself is pretty large (Real techniques...that big powder brush). 
*You would be amazed appalled at what you will find if you ever move your fridge or stove. *

ETA:  If there's a certain place where your kitty likes to hide or sleep, it's worth checking there.  My gray kitty is *obsessed* with kabuki brushes.  He will nuzzle them and groom them like they are his babies.  He figured out how to open flip-top Beauty Army boxes specifically so he could steal the kabuki brushes -- and only the kabuki brushes (he did try to steal one of my blush brushes once, but for some reason, he leaves the brushes with handles alone now).  I started storing them in a drawer about a year ago.  He hasn't figured out how to open that yet.


A couple of months ago we had to remove the lower panel of our dishwasher to fix a heating element. What we found under the dishwasher was a veritable nest of kitty toys - none of them belonging to my own cats. Considering that the previous tenant had no pets, I can only wonder how long those kitty toys had been lost and how baffled their owners must've been when they couldn't find them when they moved.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
A couple of months ago we had to remove the lower panel of our dishwasher to fix a heating element. What we found under the dishwasher was a veritable nest of kitty toys - none of them belonging to my own cats. Considering that the previous tenant had no pets, I can only wonder how long those kitty toys had been lost and how baffled their owners must've been when they couldn't find them when they moved.
Oh my! I bet the kitty owners of those toys were all sad they couldn't get them out from under the dishwasher. I'm going to have to check because I know my cat has gotten in the habit of hiding inside cupboards. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You would be amazed appalled at what you will find if you ever move your fridge or stove. 

ETA:  If there's a certain place where your kitty likes to hide or sleep, it's worth checking there.  My gray kitty is *obsessed* with kabuki brushes.  He will nuzzle them and groom them like they are his babies.  He figured out how to open flip-top Beauty Army boxes specifically so he could steal the kabuki brushes -- and only the kabuki brushes (he did try to steal one of my blush brushes once, but for some reason, he leaves the brushes with handles alone now).  I started storing them in a drawer about a year ago.  He hasn't figured out how to open that yet.
LOL! I love it. Grooming the brushes?!? I guess you have built in brush care. Give him just enough time and he'll figure it out -- mine knows how to open doors, flush the toiler, and squeeze into our bedroom set's drawers even if they're closed. he'll wiggle his paws in until he gets enough grip to shove the drawers open, then uses his head, then squeezes himself in as though he had no bones in his body.... then I find him curled up in my clothes which then are all covered in cat hair.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh lord, help me everyone. SOS!

The urge to haul is getting intense again (whenever I get stressy about how crap my life is I am ready to become a hauling machine...and isn't that just what marketing companies want lol 



). I really, really need to save money for my upcoming move this summer as well as a vacation that I would like to take (so moving expenses and then vacation expenses like plane tickets, food, etc) and I know buying a $20 lipstick is not going to help me reach those goals but makeup is such an easy pick me up when I'm really bummed. Of course the thing I would like to haul is something I have about 10 of already in my stash but shiny, new, pretty things!! Ugh. I know I need to work out what's going on in my personal life but there is so much to fix that I feel sick and overwhelmed just thinking about it. Please tell me to put away the credit cards!

Put them away, girl!  There's another way!

You're moving this summer - Awesome!  I hope it's to a new and wonderful place with many adventures.  But in the meantime, *you need to be REDUCING the amount of stuff you have to pack!*  Look through your stash - find pampering items like masks, pretty lotions, hair oils, etc.  Every time you get stressy, pick an item and give yourself a treatment (just have 5 mins?  Give yourself a hand massage with the lotion.  All evening?  SPA TIME!)

Hopefully you can both save money (by not buying new stuff!) AND not have as much to pack when the time comes!  Good luck!

THIS!!!

I'm also moving this summer (back to Chicago yay!). BEFORE buying anything (makeup, skincare, body lotion, nail polish, clothing, household stuff, etc), I've been asking myself "Am I willing to pack and move this?" I do the "Monday Club" thing, but I change my items out when I'm super stressed and upset (every few days). Shopping my stash has been curbing my spending. 

My goal is to make a fresh start in Chicago so I am determined to use up stuff. The less stuff that I can take with me the better.

And, I've been trying out hobbies that do not involve makeup. Lately I've been into cooking and baking. It's been more therapeutic that shopping. I want to start crocheting.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIS!!!

I'm also moving this summer (back to Chicago yay!). BEFORE buying anything (makeup, skincare, body lotion, nail polish, clothing, household stuff, etc), I've been asking myself "Am I willing to pack and move this?" I do the "Monday Club" thing, but I change my items out when I'm super stressed and upset (every few days). Shopping my stash has been curbing my spending. 

My goal is to make a fresh start in Chicago so I am determined to use up stuff. The less stuff that I can take with me the better.

And, I've been trying out hobbies that do not involve makeup. Lately I've been into cooking and baking. It's been more therapeutic that shopping. I want to start crocheting.
hopefully i'll be moving after i finish my master's program (august cannot come soon enough). i definitely have to keep in mind how much packing totally sucks and how much i hate doing it. this definitely has helped curb my shopping.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Jumping on the moving bandwagon -- ladies, I just had this conversation with my hubby like...15 minutes ago. We've been trying to save up for a house for AGES. AGES. 

But we always were trying to save up like 40k for the downpayment....well, hubby came to me asking me what I would think of just getting a house by next year, whether we have 40k or not... (chances are we'll have more like...20k). He's tired of living in apartments and I can't blame him, as I am, too. So now we're switching to SAVING mode because we'll let our apartment complex know we're only renewing for 12 months. I am now in the same boat as you guys -- it's time to belt down and REDUCE! 

@lioness90 I really want to try baking but I'm also trying to get in shape... D: I might pick up crocheting lol I paint, but painting is more akin to work to me...so other than reading and MU, I don't have very many hobbies... crochet could be fun, though.... any of you ladies good at knitting or crochet work?


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
hopefully i'll be moving after i finish my master's program (august cannot come soon enough). i definitely have to keep in mind how much packing totally sucks and how much i hate doing it. this definitely has helped curb my shopping. 

Yep, I hate packing. I moved to new apartment last summer and made sure that my palettes and other powders were bubble wrapped and packed securely. I had to make sure bottles of liquid stuff wouldn't spill. Unpacking sucks too.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jumping on the moving bandwagon -- ladies, I just had this conversation with my hubby like...15 minutes ago. We've been trying to save up for a house for AGES. AGES. 

But we always were trying to save up like 40k for the downpayment....well, hubby came to me asking me what I would think of just getting a house by next year, whether we have 40k or not... (chances are we'll have more like...20k). He's tired of living in apartments and I can't blame him, as I am, too. So now we're switching to SAVING mode because we'll let our apartment complex know we're only renewing for 12 months. I am now in the same boat as you guys -- it's time to belt down and REDUCE! 

@lioness90 I really want to try baking but I'm also trying to get in shape... D: I might pick up crocheting lol I paint, but painting is more akin to work to me...so other than reading and MU, I don't have very many hobbies... crochet could be fun, though.... any of you ladies good at knitting or crochet work? 
I'm trying to lose weight too but I've been eating healthier and riding my bike so I have no problem making brownies (and eating them in moderation).


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, I hate packing. I moved to new apartment last summer and made sure that my palettes and other powders were bubble wrapped and packed securely. I had to make sure bottles of liquid stuff wouldn't spill. Unpacking sucks too. 
lol this summer when i moved for my internship i pretty much just threw all my palettes and all other make up into old birchboxes and small baskets. i've moved so many times that i can do it all in a snap but its still SUPER annoying. now that my boyfriend and i have been in this apartment for 2 years we've definitely accumulated a lot of stuff (books, movies, posters/general wall art) that my packing method will definitely have to change now that there's two of us. something that really annoyed me when i lived in dorms and worked as an RA was seeing people pack bottles of liquid stuff. i hated seeing half empty bottles of shampoo and face wash being carted around.. definitely use that stuff up or toss it before you move!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol this summer when i moved for my internship i pretty much just threw all my palettes and all other make up into old birchboxes and small baskets. i've moved so many times that i can do it all in a snap but its still SUPER annoying. now that my boyfriend and i have been in this apartment for 2 years we've definitely accumulated a lot of stuff (books, movies, posters/general wall art) that my packing method will definitely have to change now that there's two of us. something that really annoyed me when i lived in dorms and worked as an RA was seeing people pack bottles of liquid stuff. i hated seeing half empty bottles of shampoo and face wash being carted around.. definitely use that stuff up or toss it before you move!

I am one of those that when I move, I live out of my suitcase for at least two weeks. If there's one thing I hate more than packing, it's unpacking. I JUST finally unpacked the very last box in my studio today...we moved here a year ago. I'm horrible :C 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to lose weight too but I've been eating healthier and riding my bike so I have no problem making brownies (and eating them in moderation).

I've been trying to go back to the healthier ways from when I was growing up (I wasn't born in America). It's been helping. Definitely moderation is the thing I must work on.

We can do it!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am one of those that when I move, I live out of my suitcase for at least two weeks. If there's one thing I hate more than packing, it's unpacking. I JUST finally unpacked the very last box in my studio today...we moved here a year ago. I'm horrible :C
*cough*  I moved into this apartment in 2009.  I HAVE AN ENTIRE ROOM OF CRAP I STILL HAVEN'T UNPACKED.  I call it the Room of Doom.  I keep meaning to just start hauling stuff (things that would probably otherwise be perfectly fine to go to Goodwill if I ever bothered to load them into my car) periodically to the curb with a sign that says, "FREE STUFF," but I also keep putting it off for one reason or another.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *cough*  I moved into this apartment in 2009.  I HAVE AN ENTIRE ROOM OF CRAP I STILL HAVEN'T UNPACKED.  I call it the Room of Doom.  I keep meaning to just start hauling stuff (things that would probably otherwise be perfectly fine to go to Goodwill if I ever bothered to load them into my car) periodically to the curb with a sign that says, "FREE STUFF," but I also keep putting it off for one reason or another.

AHAHAHA! Omg. you and I sound like long lost family members.

I say we should start a weekly "outing" where we go through and start getting rid of some of this stuff. Seriously... I need to go through my drawers, closet, shoe rack, etc, and find all the stuff I don't use or need, and just donate it all to Goodwill too.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 20, 2014)

I swear, BBW knows how to tempt me. they're doing their buy 3 get 3 free and I've been eyeing some body wash but nooooo can't do it. I have 2 giant bottles of dove's body wash to get through first.


----------



## mauu (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@lioness90 I really want to try baking but I'm also trying to get in shape... D: I might pick up crocheting lol I paint, but painting is more akin to work to me...so other than reading and MU, I don't have very many hobbies... crochet could be fun, though.... any of you ladies good at knitting or crochet work? 
I wouldn't say I'm good but I recently picked up knitting, and it's been a lot of fun! Although I must warn you that if you're prone to hauling make-up, you might want to be careful in yarn stores... I sometimes find myself wanting to hoard ~all the yarn~, haha!

In any case, knitting is a great hobby. Some say it's easier to first pick up crocheting and then move on to knitting but I haven't tried that. If you do pick up knitting, take a look at Ravelry, which is a community and a pattern database for knitters and crocheters. I hope this helps!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I swear, BBW knows how to tempt me. they're doing their buy 3 get 3 free and I've been eyeing some body wash but nooooo can't do it. I have 2 giant bottles of dove's body wash to get through first. 
Think about it this way.  They always run that sale.   You can pick it up later.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Think about it this way.  They always run that sale.   You can pick it up later. 
Thank you! I closed the window. I don't need more shower gel lol I'll pick it up later once I actually am in NEED of shower gel.

Quote: Originally Posted by *mauu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't say I'm good but I recently picked up knitting, and it's been a lot of fun! Although I must warn you that if you're prone to hauling make-up, you might want to be careful in yarn stores... I sometimes find myself wanting to hoard ~all the yarn~, haha!

In any case, knitting is a great hobby. Some say it's easier to first pick up crocheting and then move on to knitting but I haven't tried that. If you do pick up knitting, take a look at Ravelry, which is a community and a pattern database for knitters and crocheters. I hope this helps!
OMG. A friend of mine got a ton of beautiful cashmere yarn from somewhere, and looking at her giant pile made me want to dive into it head first. I'm prone to hauling ;--; so I'll have to be careful. Perhaps I can just come up with "projects" and only buy what's needed for a project vs taking the whole store with me.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I closed the window. I don't need more shower gel lol I'll pick it up later once I actually am in NEED of shower gel.
Last year (summer?  Fall?  I can't recall exactly when), I took all of my unopened bottles of shower gel that I had acquired during various B&amp;BW sales to a shelter for victims of domestic violence.  It was something like two *dozen* bottles.  But I'm *still* working on all of the partially-used bottles I had at the time, and I'll probably be working on that stash for another year.  Just say no!

As for my will power today, ugh, Julep selection window time, and this collection is absolutely *glorious* for my preferences.  And it's my birthday month.  But I had gone into this month thinking I wanted to get the whole collection if there were enough decent colors since I've been *hating* the past few collections, and this one works for me, and, again, birthday time, so I don't feel *too* guilty about getting the full upgrade.  Chances are I'll be skipping another three months in a row since they seem to put out Meagan-appropriate collections every four months, and then I skip skip skip in between.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last year (summer?  Fall?  I can't recall exactly when), I took all of my unopened bottles of shower gel that I had acquired during various B&amp;BW sales to a shelter for victims of domestic violence.  It was something like two *dozen* bottles.  But I'm *still* working on all of the partially-used bottles I had at the time, and I'll probably be working on that stash for another year.  Just say no!

As for my will power today, ugh, Julep selection window time, and this collection is absolutely *glorious* for my preferences.  And it's my birthday month.  But I had gone into this month thinking I wanted to get the whole collection if there were enough decent colors since I've been *hating* the past few collections, and this one works for me, and, again, birthday time, so I don't feel *too* guilty about getting the full upgrade.  Chances are I'll be skipping another three months in a row since they seem to put out Meagan-appropriate collections every four months, and then I skip skip skip in between.

The Julep is about to get me too.  Right now I have skipped.  I hope I can stay strong till the window closes.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
The Julep is about to get me too.  Right now I have skipped.  I hope I can stay strong till the window closes.

I skipped too. I liked the colors but I can't justify buying any more polish right now.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been really good all month, but I resubbed to Birchbox for the collab box, and I am really tempted by the Kat Von D Esperanza palette. I already have way too many palettes (many unused that I should try to sell), but I really like Kat Von D's palettes, and I have a $25 Sephora gift card, so it would only be $11. I should probably save the gc for when I run out of must haves, but I am so tempted!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 20, 2014)

Need some help ladies, I have two things that are tempting me. One is Julep (which I almost always skip, but this month excites me) and I got an email about a deal for Paper Pumpkin (which I have been dying to try) and it is tempting me. Especially since I canceled two other subs this month. I feel sad about my incoming mail. I really need to save so we can get a new house soon, but eek.


----------



## swarna (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a lot of polish too. I am trying not to buy anymore until the holiday season of this year. I will only buy replacements like Mascara. I am going to list all my likes including nail polish and makeup in a spreadsheet from now. I am not storing the likes on store sites because I don't want to be tempted to check-out. This way, once a month when I go through my list, I may feel that some of the stuff I added is totally unnecessary for me. I can remove those items from the list. Like the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette that I really don't need. I just wanted to buy it because it was cute lol. During my birthday month, I will go through the list and buy one item that I really need. By the end of the year, I will have only the items that I will really use in the list.  And in the mean while, I will try to use up the stuff I have. I already have 3 nail polishes in my list. Because of the list, I feel that I half own the stuff Lol. Hopefully, this will keep me from buying/hauling stuff. I really need to save for my new home.


----------



## saku (Jan 20, 2014)

i'm subbing here...i really really really need to go on a low buy...i tallied my january beauty purchases and i was HORRIFIED! i don't even wanna try tallying up my december or even november purchases... i just placed my hopefully last sephora order until feb 15. my goal is to not buy anything from now until my next paycheck. HELP!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 20, 2014)

I decided today that I'm on a no-buy until I have a credit card paid off.  Said card has a balance of just under $600 on it, and I just realized I spent around that in October-December at Sephora alone.  This makes me so mad...I could have had this credit card debt done for the new year if I had spent that money more wisely. 

So NO more purchases until that card is gone.  My goal for that is March 31 since it's the same time it took me to blow that money on beauty products.  And then I'll do the snowball effect and pick my next biggest debt and keep setting small goals.  I just graduated from college a year ago and I'm still in grad school so money is pretty tight until I get a real job...and I'm upset at how wasteful I've been.  

But I'm not stopping myself from trading, and I have an Ipsy subscription coming in as a gift, so I think those will keep me sane.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Need some help ladies, I have two things that are tempting me. One is Julep (which I almost always skip, but this month excites me) and I got an email about a deal for Paper Pumpkin (which I have been dying to try) and it is tempting me. Especially since I canceled two other subs this month. I feel sad about my incoming mail. I really need to save so we can get a new house soon, but eek. 
Hmm you are between two specific things...give it a week and see if you still feel the same about both of those. If you feel the need to indulge, pick one and stick with just that. It will be better than having a huge breakdown and spending a ton of money on accident.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 20, 2014)

> i'm subbing here...i really really really need to go on a low buy...i tallied my january beauty purchasesÂ and i was HORRIFIED! i don't even wanna try tallying up my december or even novemberÂ purchases...Â i just placed my hopefully last sephora order until feb 15. my goal is to not buy anything from now until my next paycheck. HELP!!


 You can do it. Remember January 20th is supposedly the saddest day of the year so if you can get thru today without buying anything you can get thru a regular Tuesday. You don't want to buy anything on Wednesday or Thursday because it wouldn't even ship out till next week and you might as well wait. Then Friday is date night so you will be to busy to shop. Saturday you need to rest up from your long week. And Sunday you need to get ready for next week. So no buy all week long.


----------



## saku (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can do it. Remember January 20th is supposedly the saddest day of the year so if you can get thru today without buying anything you can get thru a regular Tuesday. You don't want to buy anything on Wednesday or Thursday because it wouldn't even ship out till next week and you might as well wait. Then Friday is date night so you will be to busy to shop. Saturday you need to rest up from your long week. And Sunday you need to get ready for next week. So no buy all week long.
thanks for the encouragement! i love this reasoning!! but somehow i always find the time to shop/hunt down the best deals...i know it's not productive. i have to be more responsible with both my money AND especially my time...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can do it. Remember January 20th is supposedly the saddest day of the year so if you can get thru today without buying anything you can get thru a regular Tuesday. You don't want to buy anything on Wednesday or Thursday because it wouldn't even ship out till next week and you might as well wait. Then Friday is date night so you will be to busy to shop. Saturday you need to rest up from your long week. And Sunday you need to get ready for next week. So no buy all week long.
i love this reasoning!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 21, 2014)

We've made it through most of the month, ladies! Only 10 days to go and for those of you on no-buys, that means 10 days to a successful first month. I am on a spending ban for the rest of january and the first paycheck of february, as per my husband. It's my birthday early next month and he has banned me from using my allowance because otherwise he says I'll leave him without gift ideas! LOL. Though I am still allowed coffee (my one and only "addiction"), which at $5 a cup is rather spendy so I only have it once a week or less.

today's coffee day! 

@chelsealady  that's the best argument/reasoning I have seen in months! brownie points to you. 

edit:

EDIT:

So the way it usually goes for me, once I find a blush I LOVE I immediately start looking at similar colors from different brands....BAD GIRL! Surprisingly, I cannot seem to find the exact same color and finish of this elf blush anywhere except for a very high end blush -- Tom Ford in Frantic Pink. eep!

I thought tickled pink was meant to be a dupe for a nars blush but I think I was wrong. (It is meant to be a dupe for Sex Appeal).. so my goal is to finish elf by hopefully december 2014 (I have to build it up repeatedly to show color, so I have a feeling this one will hit pan by the end of the year....) and make Frantic Pink my first TFord purchase (I've been wanting to buy one of those for ages but could not decide on the color). I love the color of elf's but the pigmentation is not the best so I have to seriously dig into it, and the texture is rather powdery... so either I go for tom ford's or nars'.


----------



## Misame (Jan 21, 2014)

Since I went on a no-buy in december I've been doing so well...all thanks to you guys. I haven't bought anything since. I've been hitting pan on stuff like crazy, powder, blush, bb cream, concealer, mascara, all things that I finished up to it's last wobbly legs in the past two months. It made me realise I don't need that much stuff, and actually feel better with less stuff.

Usually, I need to take out some money from my savings account for the last few days of every month, but I haven't done that these past weeks. The time that I usually spent browsing for makeup, reading makeup blogs etc, I now spent on things I love doing, like videogames and designing a logo for my blog. I've been reading everybody's posts here everyday, and it made me stronger and stronger to resist buying things. It's incredibly inspiring to read what everybody else goes through.

I am not done yet, I try to apply minimalism and no-buying to every other aspect in my life aswell, and to think that it started with something small like makeup. I still have a lot of products I am trying to finish, but once I've done that, I have a small list of products I'd like to buy once I run out what I have (I really would love to try hair one, but I need to finish up my shampoo's and conditioners first)

But in short: Thank you guys, for being amazing people that inspire everyday!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 21, 2014)

One of my favorite zinesters was accepting commission work - particularly $25 for a portrait drawing of a couple. So usually I buy my boyfriend cologne for birthday/anniversary/whatever and this $25 portrait would be much more fun, less expensive, and will also mean one less trip into Sephora!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I went on a no-buy in december I've been doing so well...all thanks to you guys. I haven't bought anything since. I've been hitting pan on stuff like crazy, powder, blush, bb cream, concealer, mascara, all things that I finished up to it's last wobbly legs in the past two months. It made me realise I don't need that much stuff, and actually feel better with less stuff.

Usually, I need to take out some money from my savings account for the last few days of every month, but I haven't done that these past weeks. The time that I usually spent browsing for makeup, reading makeup blogs etc, I now spent on things I love doing, like videogames and designing a logo for my blog. I've been reading everybody's posts here everyday, and it made me stronger and stronger to resist buying things. It's incredibly inspiring to read what everybody else goes through.

I am not done yet, I try to apply minimalism and no-buying to every other aspect in my life aswell, and to think that it started with something small like makeup. I still have a lot of products I am trying to finish, but once I've done that, I have a small list of products I'd like to buy once I run out what I have (I really would love to try hair one, but I need to finish up my shampoo's and conditioners first)

But in short: Thank you guys, for being amazing people that inspire everyday!
Thank _you_! This is a very inspiring post! I kind of slipped up this month although I don't count it as I switched my no-buy with next month's low-buy, and I also sold some items on ebay to recoup the costs. But at any rate, reading about how you're doing better in all areas- finances, makeup use, decluttering, and more time for the special things in life- well, it's just really helpful and it lifts up my spirits and makes me feel like I can do it too!

----------

In other news, I had a couple of thoughts.

1. ) First of all, we could have a thread in this forum area called 'tough love' where we literally go just to get a smack-down. Haha, like this:

Slip-up person: "I am on a no-buy but I bought a $26 lipstick anyway."

Anyone who wants to shovel on the tough love: "You know that $26 can feed a child in Africa for half a year. You need to return that and reassess how much you want to be willing to pay for beauty."

You know, nothing harsh, but....well, kind of harsh. Like a place people could go to get feedback that would be tough on them. I kind of want that, what does everyone else think? I feel like it would help me.

2.) A thought I didn't really want to have, but to be honest, out-of-sight, out-of-mind: if we truly want to stop buying makeup, we might have to stop visiting the other areas of this forum, or even join another forum specifically for budgeting or shopping addictions. Think about it. I might stop visiting here for a little while to quell the need to buy and then come back later when I'm feeling better about it. What do you think? Would it help you
? Do you already visit a support group for stopping shopping or for helping you stay on your budget? If so, what is it? Share!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank _you_! This is a very inspiring post! I kind of slipped up this month although I don't count it as I switched my no-buy with next month's low-buy, and I also sold some items on ebay to recoup the costs. But at any rate, reading about how you're doing better in all areas- finances, makeup use, decluttering, and more time for the special things in life- well, it's just really helpful and it lifts up my spirits and makes me feel like I can do it too!

----------

In other news, I had a couple of thoughts.

1. ) *First of all, we could have a thread in this forum area called 'tough love' where we literally go just to get a smack-down.* Haha, like this:

Slip-up person: "I am on a no-buy but I bought a $26 lipstick anyway."

Anyone who wants to shovel on the tough love: "You know that $26 can feed a child in Africa for half a year. You need to return that and reassess how much you want to be willing to pay for beauty."

You know, nothing harsh, but....well, kind of harsh. Like a place people could go to get feedback that would be tough on them. I kind of want that, what does everyone else think? I feel like it would help me.

2.) A thought I didn't really want to have, but to be honest, out-of-sight, out-of-mind: if we truly want to stop buying makeup, we might have to stop visiting the other areas of this forum, or even join another forum specifically for budgeting or shopping addictions. Think about it. I might stop visiting here for a little while to quell the need to buy and then come back later when I'm feeling better about it. What do you think? Would it help you
? Do you already visit a support group for stopping shopping or for helping you stay on your budget? If so, what is it? Share!

I really like the idea of this forum. The only thing that might give me pause to visit something like that is I know a lot of my makeup shopping addiction has to do with low self-esteem in the first place and I feel like if the tough love thread wasn't well-moderated it might end in people feeling even worse about themselves that they slipped up and drive the need to buy something else in order to feel better thus continuing the cycle. But I still think it's a really good idea that would do well on the forums as long as it never became ridiculously rude. 

I completely agree about your second point. I don't go to anywhere else on this website except for these forums but I have stopped going to other makeup forums on the web that 9 times out of 10 feel like a chorus of enablers. Avoiding sites like that cannot be stressed enough. I also think that's why I love this forum so much because it's the only makeup site where there is frank discussion on the worth of spending money on massive amounts of products. Every other forum I've been on has immediately shut down those conversations with a very aggressive, "You don't know anyone's financial situation or their mind so shut up." Fair enough, I don't know, but the discussion shouldn't be swept under the rug, particularly when there is so much defensiveness that you wonder if you've hit a nerve.

Haven't really come across too many good shopping addiction sites especially for makeup sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did love Pinksofoxy on youtube's MakeOut 2013 series and really wish another guru would do something similar since her's kinda fell off the wagon once she went abroad. It's nice to watch, in video form, someone taking a look at their stash and ruthlessly de-cluttering it and pledging to be better about shopping choices.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 21, 2014)

So, so proud of myself. My makeup no buy/low buy has been going so well. The money I've saved this month by not "impulsively" purchasing makeup has allowed me to purchase a fitbit force (hopefully I don't wind up with the rash I've heard about!). I also have been dying to buy full sizes of some things I've sampled in the last few months, but I swore I wasn't parting with the cash. I have successfully managed to save up enough birchbox points to buy everything I was eyeballing and I only spent seven dollars!! -Vastanti BrightenUp! ($34) -Shea Terra African Black Soap ($8) -Under Armour Gotta Have It Headband ($12) -Best of Origins Skin Care GWP -Mystery Sample Pack x2 -Birchbox Makeup Bag -Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow! Foundation ($36) -Benefit b.right! Radiant Skincare by Benefit Intro Kit ($12) I'm kind of loving the low buy thing -- it's turning into a game for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Misame* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I went on a no-buy in december I've been doing so well...all thanks to you guys. I haven't bought anything since. I've been hitting pan on stuff like crazy, powder, blush, bb cream, concealer, mascara, all things that I finished up to it's last wobbly legs in the past two months. It made me realise I don't need that much stuff, and actually feel better with less stuff.

Usually, I need to take out some money from my savings account for the last few days of every month, but I haven't done that these past weeks. The time that I usually spent browsing for makeup, reading makeup blogs etc, I now spent on things I love doing, like videogames and designing a logo for my blog. I've been reading everybody's posts here everyday, and it made me stronger and stronger to resist buying things. It's incredibly inspiring to read what everybody else goes through.

I am not done yet, I try to apply minimalism and no-buying to every other aspect in my life aswell, and to think that it started with something small like makeup. I still have a lot of products I am trying to finish, but once I've done that, I have a small list of products I'd like to buy once I run out what I have (I really would love to try hair one, but I need to finish up my shampoo's and conditioners first)

But in short: Thank you guys, for being amazing people that inspire everyday!
This post makes me so happy!!! Thank YOU! for being awesome.

And I totally agree on the visiting the other parts of the forum. I sometimes wander into the makeup talk main forum but for the most part, the no-buy forum is my home. It helps SO much and the lemmings that have been killed are now numerous. It's amazing how much money I would have spent in the last 3 months on stuff I didn't need otherwise...probably hundreds. Ever since being here, I contemplate a purchase but am good about walking away, furthermore "it's not a deal if I don't need it" has become my mantra, and I overall feel better about my selections when I DO get anything... because they've been mulled over and thought hard about before pulling the trigger. An educated decision over a product is so much more rewarding than an impulse buy.


----------



## gibberish (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This post makes me so happy!!! Thank YOU! for being awesome.

And I totally agree on the visiting the other parts of the forum. I sometimes wander into the makeup talk main forum but for the most part, the no-buy forum is my home. It helps SO much and the lemmings that have been killed are now numerous. It's amazing how much money I would have spent in the last 3 months on stuff I didn't need otherwise...probably hundreds. Ever since being here, I contemplate a purchase but am good about walking away, furthermore *"it's not a deal if I don't need it"* has become my mantra, and I overall feel better about my selections when I DO get anything... because they've been mulled over and thought hard about before pulling the trigger. An educated decision over a product is so much more rewarding than an impulse buy.
This is SUCH a good mantra. I have been pretty good about not buying this month, but I've been tempted by this month's Julep since there is an extra polish. But considering I have over 150 polishes, it's not a deal if I don't need it! I'm definitely using this going forward.


----------



## katielp (Jan 21, 2014)

> 2.) A thought I didn't really want to have, but to be honest, out-of-sight, out-of-mind: if we truly want to stop buying makeup, we might have to stop visiting the other areas of this forum, or even join another forum specifically for budgeting or shopping addictions. Think about it. I might stop visiting here for a little while to quell the need to buy and then come back later when I'm feeling better about it. What do you think? Would it help you ? Do you already visit a support group for stopping shopping or for helping you stay on your budget? If so, what is it? Share!


 Yes- If anyone has any blogs or forums on budgeting and finance that are also maybe fun to read I would love those suggestions!!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

This is my January damage on products so far. $18.79 pur mineral grab bag $6.42 bumble bumble $10 at target on a bb cream Also $72.76 yes to... ordered in December but finally shipped and charged The three items I did purchase equaled less then a popsugar box. And I will use all the yes to products and saved myself a lot of money in the long run. I also ordered from sephora with a gift card and still have money left on it, which I plan on saving for a need instead of a want. Overall January has been good for me so far which I am hopeful to continue on a very low buy in the months to come. I have also figured out, I would rather spend $35-$50 on things I want rather then random boxes that are hit or miss. So I currently am owed a January seasonsbox, which I may never see, and then I have 0 subs.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

And 1 more thing, the Monday club I looked at on here feels like it gives me permission to use all my pretties instead of just taking inventory of them.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 21, 2014)

> And 1 more thing, the Monday club I looked at on here feels like it gives me permission to use all my pretties instead of just taking inventory of them.


 That good. I used to catch myself "saving" stuff for special times. Then I decided today is a special occasion. So I use my stuff and it makes me happy.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been really good about not buying makeup this month.  But I have spent tons of money that I didn't really have.

I bought an iPhone 4s (which was over $300 because I have Virgin mobile), whitening strips ($40, but I really needed them and I had been planing to get them), and tons of clothes.

Ugh.. and I still have to buy textbooks for this semester

Next month I can't spend any money at all.

ETA: I did spend money on makeup, I bought 2 glossy boxes, one for me and one for my sister


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

> And 1 more thing, the Monday club I looked at on here feels like it gives me permission to use all my pretties instead of just taking inventory of them.





> That good. I used to catch myself "saving" stuff for special times. Then I decided today is a special occasion. So I use my stuff and it makes me happy.


 Yes! That's one of the reasons we started that thread: Many of us have stashes of samples/things that were being saved for a special occasion that never happened, but the stashes just kept growing larger with every box/GWP that came in.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes- If anyone has any blogs or forums on budgeting and finance that are also maybe fun to read I would love those suggestions!!


Dave Ramsey's blog (www.daveramsey.com/blog) is tremendous. I was raised on Dave Ramsey's "way of thinking"... where cash is king. My fiance has been introduced to Dave Ramsey, and it's changed his life... he's rid himself of over $20,000 worth of debt since July. I am a budgeting NERD, so if you ever need anything feel free to yell at me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That good. I used to catch myself "saving" stuff for special times. *Then I decided today is a special occasion. So I use my stuff and it makes me happy.*

I think being made happy is the most special occasion we can have on a daily basis, especially when we all get caught up with daily life. Thanks for sharing this. Now every day will be a special occasion for me! 

@gibberish Glad to be of help! ;D though I can't take the credit for it. I believe someone else said it first.

I LOVE how active this forum has gotten this last month. Love all the new faces.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 22, 2014)

Eek! *So glad* I put "new Geek Chic Cosmetics collections, especially if they are in tin editions" on the year-long Acceptable list. I just found out what their next collection is. Instabuy even without seeing the colors. This makes up for missing out on that _Sherlock_ violin t-shirt I forgot to order until ONE MINUTE after it went off sale.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eek! *So glad* I put "new Geek Chic Cosmetics collections, especially if they are in tin editions" on the year-long Acceptable list. I just found out what their next collection is. Instabuy even without seeing the colors. This makes up for missing out on that _Sherlock_ violin t-shirt I forgot to order until ONE MINUTE after it went off sale.
What's the collection??


----------



## loftmane (Jan 22, 2014)

I keep messing up this month guys. It's really terrible. 




 February's another month! 





Thanks @tnorth1852 for that link!

For those of you who have great budgets that you stick to religiously and/or have done excellently this month in resisting temptation, how do keep yourself disciplined? I'm noticing I have a big problem saying "no" to myself and I've learned to convince myself that I deserve X or earned Y, especially when something in my life is making me anxious or depressed.

Last question: I think I can trace a lot of my product obsession to the idea that X product is going to completely revamp my look and make me look flawless when in reality that is so incredibly untrue. Has anyone felt that way? If you have and have moved past it, what helped you approach makeup more pragmatically?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 22, 2014)

> What's the collection??Â


 The Game Is On. _Sherlock_ (with this company, there's no way I would expect _Elementary_). The first color preview should go up tonight. It looks like it's probably a six-shade collection.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep messing up this month guys. It's really terrible. 



 February's another month! 





Thanks @tnorth1852 for that link!

*For those of you who have great budgets that you stick to religiously and/or have done excellently this month in resisting temptation, how do keep yourself disciplined?* I'm noticing I have a big problem saying "no" to myself and I've learned to convince myself that I deserve X or earned Y, especially when something in my life is making me anxious or depressed.

Last question: I think I can trace a lot of my product obsession to the idea that X product is going to completely revamp my look and make me look flawless when in reality that is so incredibly untrue. Has anyone felt that way? If you have and have moved past it, what helped you approach makeup more pragmatically?

Planning! Going on a religiously-strict low buy means that it gives me time to REALLY research things, mull over them, see if I want or need them and if I REALLY want them and it's not a knee-jerk reaction, then how would that work in conjunction with what I already have. It's become more about curating the perfect "collection" that will work for _me._ as opposed to the new shiny thing. It also helps personally that my husband also has his own budget so we do not break that -- that's the rule. you only get "x" amount a month, to spend as you wish, so spend it wisely. 

You deserve a lot, but when things are making you anxious or depressed, what you deserve is HAPPINESS, not another product that will sit there and languish. And I also bought into the whole "revamping my look and looking flawless" but part of being happy and actually "looking flawless" is accepting that we will never be perfect. The things you think are wrong or need fixing are things most people will never notice. We all look too close at our imperfections. At the end of the day, makeup is just makeup - it all comes off. I think a lot of what makes a person beautiful comes back to how happy they are -- happiness tends to outshine pretty much anything. you can see it when a person smiles, or how their eyes shine. it affects your chemical releases from your brain, lowers the stress and clears your skin. We always take mental health for granted but in fact it plays such a huge part in us looking and feeling good. So when I am looking at makeup because I'm stressed I try to (sometimes I don't succeed, but I try) to just push myself out of the safety blanket of distraction and try to face the issues so I can put them behind me. 

So for me, I now approach makeup as a way to enhance the things I do like about myself, and because I truly honestly love colorful stuff ... lol but not because I need it as a safety blanket for flawlessness. 

Hang in there! We're here for you when you need us.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Game Is On. _Sherlock_ (with this company, there's no way I would expect _Elementary_). The first color preview should go up tonight. It looks like it's probably a six-shade collection.
Oh hell...Sherlock.

Well, I guess I will be saving my pennies and looking at the collection. My hubby and I are HUUUGEEEE Sherlock fans. I think my husband would buy them just on the principle - he doesn't ware makeup but anything Sherlock makes him happy lol. I never get a whole collection of anything but if there's one or two shades that look drop dead gorgeous and wearable, I might get them. I somehow already see a black shade to signify his coat, though!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep messing up this month guys. It's really terrible. 



 February's another month! 





Thanks @tnorth1852 for that link!

For those of you who have great budgets that you stick to religiously and/or have done excellently this month in resisting temptation, how do keep yourself disciplined? I'm noticing I have a big problem saying "no" to myself and I've learned to convince myself that I deserve X or earned Y, especially when something in my life is making me anxious or depressed.

Last question: I think I can trace a lot of my product obsession to the idea that X product is going to completely revamp my look and make me look flawless when in reality that is so incredibly untrue. Has anyone felt that way? If you have and have moved past it, what helped you approach makeup more pragmatically?
I'm on a 3 month no buy, and creating a wish list of items that I can select a few from once the no buy is over is helping me.  I guess it's the carrot on the end of the stick kind of thing.  I think I'll also really appreciate those things when I do get them.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 22, 2014)

> Oh hell...Sherlock. Well, I guess I will be saving my pennies and looking at the collection. My hubby and I are HUUUGEEEE Sherlock fans. I think my husband would buy them just on the principle - he doesn't ware makeup but anything Sherlock makes him happy lol. I never get a whole collection of anything but if there's one or two shades that look drop dead gorgeous and wearable, I might get them. I somehow already see a black shade to signify his coat, though!Â


 Yeah, I was kind of reluctant to post the collection theme here because of this. for planning purposes, if there *is* a tin version of the collection (with smaller jars a little larger than half-sized than the normal jars), it's probably going to be around $25 plus shipping. A six-shade full-sized collection runs about $29. I've been sitting on eBay money for this precise reason: I knew a new collection was coming and hoped it would be this one. I actually planned ahead and saved money! Totally within my rules for my low-buy!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I was kind of reluctant to post the collection theme here because of this. for planning purposes, if there *is* a tin version of the collection (with smaller jars a little larger than half-sized than the normal jars), it's probably going to be around $25 plus shipping. A six-shade full-sized collection runs about $29. I've been sitting on eBay money for this precise reason: I knew a new collection was coming and hoped it would be this one. I actually planned ahead and saved money! Totally within my rules for my low-buy!
Haha, I don't think there's any need  to be reluctant. part of this forum is about making informed decisions for purchases, and it helps to hear about other people's opinions in my mind. I am ultraaaa picky when it comes to buying eyeshadow because as much as I want ALL THE COLORS, like half of the color spectrum looks hideous on my warm toned skin and black eyes.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You deserve a lot, but when things are making you anxious or depressed, what you deserve is HAPPINESS, not another product that will sit there and languish. And I also bought into the whole "revamping my look and looking flawless" but part of being happy and actually "looking flawless" is accepting that we will never be perfect.
Very, very well said, jaylilee. This is a beautiful and true thought. I appreciate you for forming this and sharing it with us all. This is how I feel, but it's difficult to express and really come to this conclusion. I'm so glad you're in this community and so 'here' for us all.

It reminds me of something from the Tao te Ching:

*"Be content with what you have; rejoice in the way things are. When you realize there is nothing lacking, the whole world belongs to you."* Lao-tzu as translated by Stephen Mitchell

This really inspires me. I feel like I can ignore the wanting and just enjoy what I have.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep messing up this month guys. It's really terrible. 




 February's another month! 





Thanks @tnorth1852 for that link!

For those of you who have great budgets that you stick to religiously and/or have done excellently this month in resisting temptation, how do keep yourself disciplined? I'm noticing I have a big problem saying "no" to myself and I've learned to convince myself that I deserve X or earned Y, especially when something in my life is making me anxious or depressed.

Last question: I think I can trace a lot of my product obsession to the idea that X product is going to completely revamp my look and make me look flawless when in reality that is so incredibly untrue. Has anyone felt that way? If you have and have moved past it, what helped you approach makeup more pragmatically?


You're so welcome! There are great budgeting worksheets on his regular website, also. What helps the most, I think, is actually making a budget, on paper, zero based. Meaning: you tell every penny coming into your home for the month exactly where it will go. If you see it on paper, you're more likely to realize "oh, I can't spend that $50 on an eyeshadow palette because, according to my budget, that money is supposed to go to xyz." I, personally, do the Dave Ramsey Zero Based Budget worksheets every month. I know how it feels to find it hard to tell yourself no. The mister and I took Financial Peace University over the summer, and while I live the "dave ramsey way", there were alot of things that were major "ah-ha!" moments for me. I had to realize that I'm the "nerd" in my relationship and the mister is the "free spirit". However, the hardest thing I had to admit in that class was... while I'm 28 years old... I'm a selfish, immature, child. Why? Because I can't say "no". I want what I want, when I want it, and I want it right NOW. "I saw this thing that looked cool. I bought it./It was on sale, so I bought it./It was a great deal, so I had to have it." The inability to delay pleasure is a sign of immaturity. And truth be told... I'm immature. Not nearly as bad as I was... I'm getting better with practice! This is one of my favorite dave quotes: "If the Red-Faced Kid (â€œI want it, and I want it now!â€) rules your life, you will stay broke." As for your last question -- I feel that way regularly. I wake up feeling "not so pretty", "a little too heavy", "my hair just isn't working".... and I think that by purchasing xyz product, I will feel like the most beautiful girl in the world. When in fact, there's no product that can "make me beautiful" -- that's on me. I either need to learn to love what I see... or change what I don't like. (I'm working toward both.) I'm about a year and a half into the "omg I love makeup" journey and the fun is seemingly "fizzling out". I've found some really great products that I just absolutely love. But for me, it's not worth spending all the money to attempt to make myself feel better -- I prefer, now, to save my money up for things I want to do -- i.e. I just redid my ENTIRE master bedroom (mattress, furniture, etc) on a budget less than $2500. Seeing that transformation and knowing that I paid for it all with cash and did so by saving and working hard -- that was more rewarding to me than any makeup purchase I've ever made. Sorry for the novel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I don't think there's any need  to be reluctant. part of this forum is about making informed decisions for purchases, and it helps to hear about other people's opinions in my mind. I am ultraaaa picky when it comes to buying eyeshadow because as much as I want ALL THE COLORS, like half of the color spectrum looks hideous on my warm toned skin and black eyes. 
LOL, you said what I've been thinking forever! I think eyeshadow palettes are pretty and all, but 1. I barely use non-neutrals, especially cool tones and 2. black eyes! I love how all these beauty articles for eye colors fawn over black/dark brown eyes as they can wear "anything", but I don't feel like I can. Got a free little drugstore palette with teal in it once, omg fail. XD
 
I don't put myself on low or no buys because I get really strict with myself about using stuff up anyways, but lately I've been feeling like too much of my mental energy goes towards makeup (or fashion or stuff). I took a step back to re-evaluate where I spent my time and where I would like to redirect time towards. I feel like I need more balance, and I'm starting to get impatient with all this experimentation to find things that work for me. (Although I'm still excited to try skincare stuff lol.)


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I sometimes try to use them as accent colors but the fact is, I never have an occasion to wear anything that's not neutral and toned down - as I work a full time job then do freelancing. like... no chance of anything but either butt naked face or neutral makeup. 

every once in a while I feel 'daring' enough to wear purple to work, but always sheered out.


----------



## seraphin (Jan 22, 2014)

What a great idea!  I have so many lippies I've only used once/not at all.  I need to not buy any more gloss/lipstick/stains until I work through my stash!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I skipped too. I liked the colors but I can't justify buying any more polish right now.
Same.  I liked the colors but didn't love them enough to be able to justify it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep messing up this month guys. It's really terrible. 



 February's another month! 





For those of you who have great budgets that you stick to religiously and/or have done excellently this month in resisting temptation, how do keep yourself disciplined? 
Yes, there is always another month and another day! Just start over, don't beat yourself up.

As for the question about how to 'do well' honestly I don't think there is a trick or a one size fits all way, but *I do think that one thing that is universally true is that resisting buying things is like using a muscle.  When the muscle is weak, it is very very hard to resist temptation.  As you resist more and more, it slowly grows stronger and easier to resist.*

For me, this is clear through my nail polish former obsession.  I last got polish on black friday, then realized I was at a polish crisis point and could neither afford to keep buying at the rate I was, not continue to find storage space for it, nor justify buying it when there were so many other things I needed more and when it wasn't even really making me happy to buy it most of the time afterwards.

The first week was really really hard, and the second and third weeks were hard.  Now, I barely think about buying polish ever and it's only been about 2  months. It has also helped that I DO NOT frequent nail polish sites, blogs, or etsy anymore.


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 24, 2014)

I've done pretty well with my low-buy this month. So far I have spent $53.38

I bought a Philosophy hand cream holiday set for $15. It was discounted and I needed travel size hand creams to carry in my bag. I walk a lot on campus so I need to keep my hands moisturized.

I bought an Elf brush for $1. It was one I do not currently have.

I bought UDPP and UD Grindhouse for $26. I use a 20% off coupon and I did need these items because I ran out of UDPP and I got a UD eyeliner set for Christmas so I needed a sharpener. 

I spent $11.38 on sampler candles and a candle jar at Yankee Candle Company. They were having a half off sale so I decided to stock up on candles.


----------



## thischick (Jan 24, 2014)

After indulging in every want, it's time I rejoin you guys.



I took advantage of some coupon codes and spent nearly $200 in one week on makeup. Let's just say I'll be on a no-buy until my birthday July!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2014)

Ack!  It's really sad to realize how broke I am despite how little I've spent this week *and* the fact that this is an extra paycheck month.  It's a really good thing I took lunch to work every day and was utterly unenthused about grocery shopping tonight!  In related news, whoops, I don't have a bottle of white wine after all.  I guess I'll make taco soup (with extra beans, corn, and tomatoes, and I'll throw in some brown rice as well) instead of that meat sauce tomorrow since I have everything I need for taco soup versus everything but the wine for the sauce.  And then I'll bake up these potatoes I've had sitting on the counter all week and make a cheese sauce for them (I should still have a bag of broccoli in the freezer), and then I can make some tuna casserole, and that should cover me for food for the week, and I can be LAZY AS HELL when it comes to putting lunch and dinner together every day.  I should go get some more monster kibble just in case their reservoir runs out (they have an automatic food dispenser), but I think I can get away with not needing anything else all week. 

(The Game Is On collection from Geek Chic Cosmetics is still allowed since it was budgeted in PayPal.  Planning ahead!  Selling things on eBay!  This is what I need to do for *all* of my non-subscription box purchases.)


----------



## BSquared (Jan 24, 2014)

So I ran into some money today when the second distribution of my Xmas bonus came in higher than expected. Of course my first thought is "buy ALL the makeup!" I spent an hour on sephora.com tonight and I just....didn't want anything. Like eyeshadow? I have a million. Lipstick? Million of those too. Foundation? Have one I like, why do I need to keep trying new ones? So moral of the story, although my no-buy was not a COMPLETE success this month, it is an absolute change in my attitude which I give at least 85% of the credit to reading this thread. I'm definitely starting to rationally think through purchaes instead of just "pretty! GIMMIE!" So thanks to all of you!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2014)

@BSquared that's amazing!!!  Good for you!  Your willpower muscles are totally buff right now!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 25, 2014)

The new Hourglass blushes are my first serious temptation since I started my no-buy.  However, I'm not going to bite and they should be around in April, when I can buy something.  There should be plenty of reviews by then as well.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 25, 2014)

I have to be strong today. Niece number five's birthday is coming up and for her birthday she wants me to take her to pick out a couple of outfits. Which is fine and budgeted for. But the temptation will be there for me just to pick up a couple of things. Plus I had a bad week at work and I'm getting that "I deserve it feeling." Of course this is my "cheap" niece so that helps. She always look at the price tags and wants to know about coupons. I don't need anything. So this will be a great test of my will power. Send no-buy thoughts my way.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 25, 2014)

> @BSquared Â that's amazing!!! Â Good for you! Â Your willpower muscles are totally buff right now! Â


 They are! At least for now! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 25, 2014)

@BSquared  WAY TO GO! proud of you, lady! 

@meaganola  Can't wait to see the colors for the collection! 

I can't believe I slept for 14 hours. I was running on fumes since Wednesday, to the point where I literally slapped my makeup on in like 2 minutes in the morning (forget intricate looks. eyeliner and mascara was about the extent of anything fancy). Woke up this morning at about 8-ish after having crashed after work yesterday. Hubby's working in the office today and told me not to go snooping, and that I am banned from looking at makeup (yeah okay lol) until my birthday early next month... &gt;_&gt; I think he was trying to be subtle but totally failed. either way I'm kind of  excited hahaha!

Though, that said, my low buy has been officially successful! Only purchase I made this month was a replacement brush (for the one that seems to have poofed into the ether), and I used part of my allowance to pay down some debt on my paypal/bill me later account. They keep raising my "limit" but I'm like NOT BUYING INTO THAT, BML! I also got two replacement pens. Got a commission which was pretty fantastic, so that moolah is going into the savings acct.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

Woo! So I feel like I've been doing really good so far. No random drugstore purchases and I haven't even bothered to look at Sephora. I was tempted for a hot second by CS's Revealed palette (I don't own UD nakeds) since it was on sale yesterday Buuuut. Meh. I shrugged that off pretty easily. Plus I'm sitting on 800 birchbox points so I could just get it there if i *really* wanted. The bf and I have been doing really well with our eating-out-only-1x-a week - thing. BUT last night we went out with my best dude friend who is only in town for a bit. I spent *so* much money. Probably $50 at the bar. $50 on food. And I'm sure $20 on random stuff throughout the day. It was a blast and he is only here for a few more days (bouncing around to various friend groups) but WOW that money went quick lol. ...and this is where having cash in hand when going out is key. Eta: Oopsies. My sisters friend is in town (and we're super good friends too) and we're all going on a brewery tour ($20). Maybe I can make today a better version of yesterday Adios makeup, hello beer!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2014)

I really want benefit Lollitint because *so pretty*, and Birchbox just added a bunch of new benefit stuff including this to their store, *and* I have $80 credit there between gift cards and points (and I do need to use a chunk of points because they're at use-them-or-lose-them time), but i just tried the lavender blush I received in my December Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, and it's *not* a good blush look for me. Still looking for Birchbox items to order, but the more used to not spending money I get, the harder it is to even spend those points despite the fact that they're going to go *poof* soon!


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 25, 2014)

> I really want benefit Lollitint because *so pretty*, and Birchbox just added a bunch of new benefit stuff including this to their store, *and* I have $80 credit there between gift cards and points (and I do need to use a chunk of points because they're at use-them-or-lose-them time),Â but i just tried the lavender blush I received in my December Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, and it's *not* a good blush look for me. Still looking for Birchbox items to order, but the more used to not spending money I get, the harder it is to even spend those points despite the fact that they're going to go *poof* soon!


 I have had my eyes on lollitint too but I'm going to wait. I have minis of cha cha tint and poise tint, and I'm not sure that I would ever use up a full size! I'm hoping that it will come out as a mini like as part of a sampler set or something (preferably at ulta because I am sitting on a gift card for there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). Otherwise I might get it for my birthday in April or when I get enough BB points that I wouldn't have to pay anything out of pocket.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want benefit Lollitint because *so pretty*, and Birchbox just added a bunch of new benefit stuff including this to their store, *and* I have $80 credit there between gift cards and points (and I do need to use a chunk of points because they're at use-them-or-lose-them time), but i just tried the lavender blush I received in my December Glamour Doll Eyes OTM, and it's *not* a good blush look for me. Still looking for Birchbox items to order, but the more used to not spending money I get, the harder it is to even spend those points despite the fact that they're going to go *poof* soon!
Spend the points and don't spend anything out of pocket, that way you get an item you want, you don't let "free" money get away and you don't break your nobuy. win win win


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2014)

> Spend the points and don't spend anything out of pocket, that way you get an item you want, you don't let "free" money get away and you don't break your nobuy. win win win


 The key problem here is wanting something, getting it for free, and then *never using it*. Purple blush on me is *hideous*. I have far too much stuff I wanted but never use to be able to justify Lollitint. This is part of what I'm working on with my low-buy: Only getting stuff I will truly use regardless of whether it's free or not. I'm also wanting an INIKA eyeliner pencil to try out their formula, but I have more than five dozen eyeliner pencils already, so I really need to use those instead of buying more. Shower gel? I'm on a no-acquisition -- this goes further than a no-buy: I can't even get it for free -- for that since I probably have enough to last for the rest of the year. Skincare? My skin is very picky. Haircare? See shower gel. There's more than one reason I'm on a low-buy, and there's a reason I end up hoarding Birchbox points for months on end and struggle to figure out what to get.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The key problem here is wanting something, getting it for free, and then *never using it*. Purple blush on me is *hideous*. I have far too much stuff I wanted but never use to be able to justify Lollitint. This is part of what I'm working on with my low-buy: Only getting stuff I will truly use regardless of whether it's free or not. I'm also wanting an INIKA eyeliner pencil to try out their formula, but I have more than five dozen eyeliner pencils already, so I really need to use those instead of buying more. Shower gel? I'm on a no-acquisition -- this goes further than a no-buy: I can't even get it for free -- for that since I probably have enough to last for the rest of the year. Skincare? My skin is very picky. Haircare? See shower gel. There's more than one reason I'm on a low-buy, and there's a reason I end up hoarding Birchbox points for months on end and struggle to figure out what to get.
What is one thing you know you will use up that you can get in the birchbox store? Don't they have chocolate or something that? reward yourself for sticking to your no buy with some "free" chocolate. 

This is why I'm no longer using birchbox. I didn't actually need or use anything they were sending me so I decided to just cancel.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 25, 2014)

Whenever I see people talking about subscriptions like birchbox, I feel like I might be the only person on the planet who didn't sign up for one of those things -- I've eyed the maven thing from julep, but that's about it. I feel like the stuff they send, 90% of the time will sit in my closet languishing away..


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

You know, that's how I feel about BB too. I sometimes use what they send but most of the time I swap. I know I have a ton of points but there aren't even that many make up things I want from there. Maybe house things once I move? But those prices are high compared to TJ Maxx, where you can easily find Core Bamboo products Etc. I'm sure I'm due for a nice "free" haul but I don't even want anything.



> What is one thing you know you will use up that you can get in the birchbox store? Don't they have chocolate or something that? reward yourself for sticking to your no buy with some "free" chocolate.Â  This is why I'm no longer using birchbox. I didn't actually need or use anything they were sending me so I decided to just cancel.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whenever I see people talking about subscriptions like birchbox, I feel like I might be the only person on the planet who didn't sign up for one of those things -- I've eyed the maven thing from julep, but that's about it. I feel like the stuff they send, 90% of the time will sit in my closet languishing away..
julep recently changed their rules about skipping boxes so it's not even worth it to sign up now. The skips were the best thing about the box and if you sign up now you only get 2 skips a year. I think older members still get unlimited skips though


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know, that's how I feel about BB too. I sometimes use what they send but most of the time I swap. I know I have a ton of points but there aren't even that many make up things I want from there. Maybe house things once I move? But those prices are high compared to TJ Maxx, where you can easily find Core Bamboo products Etc. I'm sure I'm due for a nice "free" haul but I don't even want anything.
I canceled on my 13th month, also my bday, when i had 400 points at a 25% discount so I got $50 worth of stuff that I don't hoard like crazy for free and then I walked a way. I ended with my fav face cleaner, a mascara, a hair masque and a blue eyeliner as a treat in addition to a 2 mystery sample pack and a promo sample (I don't remember what). and that was my birthday present to my self. I thought I'd miss bb and I just don't. It's been 5 months without it and I haven't considered resubbing a single time


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 25, 2014)

So I have been doing good. I skipped Julep this month even though I really wanted it this month. I have canceled 2 subs (still have 2 to cancel, if I can find the strength to cancel Nina Garcia).  That will leave me with only the subs I have paid in advance for already.  I did however buy some things for the kids (some of which they needed, some of which will get used as bday/holiday presents.) Hopefully next month will be better for me.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 25, 2014)

I need some advice, guys. I cancelled Birchbox in December because I just don't think the small sample sizes make the box worth it to me. When I heard US Weekly was doing a collab box with them, I signed back up on the 19th. I needed a few points to hit the $20 mark in points anyway. Even though I signed up way passed the 15th, it looks like they are sending me a January box. I will have enough points to get $20 in points now. Should I still stick around for February? Is the collab box really going to be much better than a regular box? I don't hate the stuff they are sending me in my January box, but I don't love the products either. I am slowly cutting down on my monthly subs, and it was easy for me to cancel Birchbox. It's going to be really hard for me to give up Ipsy and Blush, but I really am overloaded with products right now, and I am saving up to do study abroad over the summer. So should I keep BB through Feb for the collab then cancel, or just cancel now?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

Just woke up from a nap where I dreamt I bought 100 beauty blenders. ... 0.0 guys what is happening to me.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 25, 2014)

> Just woke up from a nap where I dreamt I bought 100 beauty blenders. ... 0.0 guys what is happening to me.


 Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 25, 2014)

> Just woke up from a nap where I dreamt I bought 100 beauty blenders. ... 0.0 guys what is happening to me.


I guess instead of buyers remorse your having no-buy/low-buy remorse. Lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't even decide if I love my beauty blender though. I feel like I'm using product SUPER fast! Or maybe I'm wearing make up more often. Either way, my beautyblender is haunting my dreams



> I guess instead of buyers remorse your having no-buy/low-buy remorse. Lol


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just woke up from a nap where I dreamt I bought 100 beauty blenders. ... 0.0 guys what is happening to me.

If it helps, last week when I had the flu I had a lucid dream in which I was attempting to stay awake because I absolutely had to finish reading a thread on MUT! I was convinced that this was far more important than sleep! I don't remember what the imaginary thread was about, but at the time I realized it made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 26, 2014)

I had a dream last night that UD was selling all three Naked palettes for $42. It came in pretty purple packaging and I didn't know whether to get it because I already have Naked 2 and I only want Naked 3. I ended up buying it then I woke up. I checked UD's website and this set doesn't exist but the dream seemed so real.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 26, 2014)

> I had a dream last night that UD was selling all three Naked palettes for $42. It came in pretty purpleÂ packaging and I didn't know whether to get it because I already have Naked 2 and I only want Naked 3. I ended up buying it then I woke up. I checked UD's websiteÂ and this set doesn't exist but the dream seemed so real.


Lol it seems the no/low buy is getting to everyone's heads. The last few days I've been battling with a sudden, giant urge to get all the makeup! More specifically all the blush and eyeshadow. I am not sure what has gotten into me and perhaps it's the fact that my birthday is so close. But I am trying to not splurge like a crazy lady and instead am focusing on stash shopping. But man it's so hard right now. I just need my birthday to be over so the feeling of "it's my birthday and I'll get it if I want to" goes away.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

Heh.  I had a dream that I think involved freaky GINORMOUS science fiction spiders, but I watched that episode of _Fringe_ about the freaky GINORMOUS science fiction hookworms last night, so at least I know what was going on there.  It wasn't a nightmare.  It was just weird.

And last night, I found out my favorite perfume company is officially going to be at Emerald City Comic Con this year, so I'll be concentrating even harder on saving for that.  Four sample jars from GDE a month and the tin version of the _Sherlock_ set from Geek Chic, and that's it for me.  I did finally order a lip color stick and cheek/lip stain from Birchbox, but it was with points, so those don't count against me here. (I'm also getting a free shimmery brown/champagne double-ended eye pencil with that order, and I do *not* need another eye pencil, but, hey, it can live in my makeup bag at work for touchups and emergencies like that day I somehow forgot to wear *any* eyeliner.  I still can't believe I did that.  Of all things for me to forget, *eyeliner*.  This is like Zoey Deschanel forgetting to do her eyelashes.

ETA:  Today's used-up-the-last-of-it item!  It amuses me that I finished this, and it's kicking in a bit, so I'm posting here.

http://www.eastsidedistilling.com/holiday-spiced-liqueur/

This stuff makes the best rum-and-cola *ever*, although the fact that I used Diet Rite instead of a Coke or Pepsi product might have something to do with it.  Diet Rite is much spicier than most colas.  They used a real cork in the liqueur bottle (I think they have since changed to synthetic).  I forgot to store it on its side, so the cork dried out, and I had to get it out with a corkscrew.  The cork disintegrated.  I'm glad this only had enough for one drink because there's just not enough weekend for me to drink an entire bottle of it before tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 26, 2014)

> Heh. Â I had a dream that I think involved freaky GINORMOUS science fiction spiders, but I watched that episode of _Fringe_ about the freaky GINORMOUS science fiction hookworms last night, so at least I know what was going on there. Â It wasn't a nightmare. Â It was just weird.


 OMG. Of all the episodes of Fringe, giant spiders scared me the MOST. glad we have another fan here!!! My boyfriend thinks he looks like Joshua Jackson. He does not. He spent a week asking his coworkers and close customers if they look a like. They do not.


> Lol it seems the no/low buy is getting to everyone's heads. The last few days I've been battling with a sudden, giant urge to get all the makeup! More specifically all the blush and eyeshadow. I am not sure what has gotten into me and perhaps it's the fact that my birthday is so close. But I am trying to not splurge like a crazy lady and instead am focusing on stash shopping. But man it's so hard right now. I just need my birthday to be over so the feeling of "it's my birthday and I'll get it if I want to" goes away.


 I'm having the opposite problem. I want to insta-sell a bunch of my make up. I have a couple of UD revolution lippies that I've only used once and I wanna sell them but I feel like I'll regret it. I've mostly only been wearing lip tars and Tarte Lipsurgences. It's funny though because I called the lipsurgence set my "most regrettable purchase of 2013". Guess I had a change of heart! I had a ton of impulse buys over Black Friday (I'm looking at you, Too Faced mystery grab bag) and now they're just kinda sitting on my shelf.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG. Of all the episodes of Fringe, giant spiders scared me the MOST. glad we have another fan here!!! My boyfriend thinks he looks like Joshua Jackson. He does not. He spent a week asking his coworkers and close customers if they look a like. They do not.
I'm having the opposite problem. I want to insta-sell a bunch of my make up. I have a couple of UD revolution lippies that I've only used once and I wanna sell them but I feel like I'll regret it. I've mostly only been wearing lip tars and Tarte Lipsurgences. It's funny though because I called the lipsurgence set my "most regrettable purchase of 2013". Guess I had a change of heart! I had a ton of impulse buys over Black Friday (I'm looking at you, Too Faced mystery grab bag) and now they're just kinda sitting on my shelf.
I don't know if you discussed this in another thread, but is there anyway you can explain how you go about selling your makeup on instagram? I have sooo much new makeup that I am not using.


----------



## saku (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG. Of all the episodes of Fringe, giant spiders scared me the MOST. glad we have another fan here!!! My boyfriend thinks he looks like Joshua Jackson. He does not. He spent a week asking his coworkers and close customers if they look a like. They do not.
I'm having the opposite problem. I want to insta-sell a bunch of my make up. I have a couple of UD revolution lippies that I've only used once and I wanna sell them but I feel like I'll regret it. I've mostly only been wearing lip tars and Tarte Lipsurgences. It's funny though because I called the lipsurgence set my "most regrettable purchase of 2013". Guess I had a change of heart! I had a ton of impulse buys over Black Friday (I'm looking at you, Too Faced mystery grab bag) and now they're just kinda sitting on my shelf.
i've been selling a bunch of stuff lately. apparently, i've sold a total of $395 worth of stuff on ebay for january so far (that's almost $400, and the month's not over yet)! i can't believe it! they're all small ticket items but it adds up! i also have $265 worth of stuff listed right now.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG. Of all the episodes of Fringe, giant spiders scared me the MOST. glad we have another fan here!!! My boyfriend thinks he looks like Joshua Jackson. He does not. He spent a week asking his coworkers and close customers if they look a like. They do not.
I'm having the opposite problem. I want to insta-sell a bunch of my make up. I have a couple of UD revolution lippies that I've only used once and I wanna sell them but I feel like I'll regret it. I've mostly only been wearing lip tars and Tarte Lipsurgences. It's funny though because I called the lipsurgence set my "most regrettable purchase of 2013". Guess I had a change of heart! I had a ton of impulse buys over Black Friday (I'm looking at you, Too Faced mystery grab bag) and now they're just kinda sitting on my shelf.
Wait.  Crap.  I watched about half of this series when it was originally on and am powerloading so I can finally finish it, and I don't remember any spiders, but I don't remember most of this show, hence the rewatch portion happening now.  Are those things coming up?  This was the episode called "Snakehead" where we discover Peter speaks Cantonese because it's a storyline involving Chinese immigrants, and the creature-of-the-week was a giant hookworm.  I am *not* a fan of spiders.  I can handle just about anything in horror, but spiders are a problem.  I'm going to have to check plot summaries so I can make sure that it's not the last episode I watch in that particular session!

And I just listed all of my mascaras (except the green one from Sephora, and that was simply because I forgot) on eBay today.  I don't wear them, and I have EIGHTEEN between samples, deluxe samples, and full-sized tubes.  I don't need one tube, never mind more than a dozen.  Dealing with non-eBay sales seems like too much of a hassle right now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm 99% sure there was a spider episode when they still did the creature-of-the-week thing. Maybe I'm mixing it up with another series?? I DO remember spiders and I do remember being scared. They move toward more of a continuous story line type set up (less creatures) toward the end.



> Wait.Â  Crap.Â  I watched about half of this series when it was originally on and am powerloading so I can finally finish it, and I don't remember any spiders, but I don't remember most of this show, hence the rewatch portion happening now.Â  Are those things coming up?Â  This was the episode called "Snakehead" where we discover Peter speaks Cantonese because it's a storyline involving Chinese immigrants, and the creature-of-the-week was a giant hookworm.Â  I am *not* a fan of spiders.Â  I can handle just about anything in horror, but spiders are a problem.Â  I'm going to have to check plot summaries so I can make sure that it's not the last episode I watch in that particular session! And I just listed all of my mascaras (except the green one from Sephora, and that was simply because I forgot) on eBay today.Â  I don't wear them, and I have EIGHTEEN between samples, deluxe samples, and full-sized tubes.Â  I don't need one tube, never mind more than a dozen.Â  Dealing with non-eBay sales seems like too much of a hassle right now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 26, 2014)

> I don't know if you discussed this in another thread, but is there anyway you can explain how you go about selling your makeup on instagram? I have sooo much new makeup that I am not using.Â


 Since I'm too lazy for eBay and I swatch most things, I sell on Instagram. My blog is dead so this is my version of a "blog sale". Look up @themakeupexchange and #themakeupexchange You post a pic with your items (if you scroll through my IG you might see how I do it) and your prices. People leave their emails to be invoiced via paypal. A lot of people lowball which is annoying. A lot of people sell MAC - not my thing - or set extremely high prices for some more "rare" items. I think the Tarte Off the Cuff is running at $80. Lip tars $10. Some Mac lipsticks $40+ . Just to give you an idea. I haven't had a problem with someone not shipping my items. People pay promptly and if they don't, cancel the invoice and move on to the next person. I'm pretty reluctant to swap there though since IDK any of those people but people have swapped before.


----------



## NoelleNamaste (Jan 27, 2014)

Great to be on this thread!!! No buy until my birthday in March and then after that no buy until I finish this semester in school! Good luck to all of us!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 28, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. Been having a hell of a week...can't wait until next week so I can take a mental break and celebrate my birthday. I feel like a lot of the "need need need' feeling I've been having lately is mostly stress. Need to get it in check.


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it was a so-so bad week for me I bought 2 candles during the bath and body works 2 for 25 sale. And spent a few dollars on makeup only because I had a 20% off your order for Tarte. But I skipped my Julep box for the month so it wasn't too bad I guess.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 28, 2014)

I did good when I was out shopping with my niece.  I only bought a pair of tweezers. I needed a pair.

Today I did buy some Benefit Stay Flawless primer.  But I used Birchbox points and a coupon so it only cost five dollars.  I will be completely out of primer by the time it gets here so I consider it a wash.


----------



## loftmane (Jan 28, 2014)

I feel like I'm doing a little bit better lately. I've cut my lipstick collection in half after much hemming and hawwing. I finally got rid of a ton of textures that my dry lips can't tolerate anymore. Bye bye 90% of my MAC lipsticks--I'll always love your shades but your formula tears my lips apart and I need to accept that. Also, this may be a controversial subject but I have found a few items in my collection, a few of the recent additions, that I'd like to return. I've given them a fair shake but they're just not passing my more rigorous standards. I can't let myself hold on to products I feel lukewarm about because they always end up sitting and rotting in my stash, unused when I find something I like better. At least this way, I can get rid some of the clutter. I like to think of this as refining my makeup tastes though it feels more like a hoarding intervention lol. 

My biggest issue that I know I'll need to contend with is that my usually extremely oily skin is drying out and peeling this winter so most of my old stand-by base products are way too cakey and masklike right now, despite practically bathing in thick moisturizing creams these days. I really don't want to plunk down any money for a new foundation since we're going to be entering the spring months soon (and hello, no-buy!) but I don't know how much longer I can take looking so dusty and dehydrated lol. Ahh the conundrums of a no-buy.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2014)

*whine* The Geek Chic Cosmetics _Sherlock_ tins sold out in THIRTEEN MINUTES! I can't stay up until midnight since I get up at 5am for work. On the up side, I'm not sure I'm interested in it enough to shell out for the full-sized set, so I'll probably just go for samples. I think that will be under ten bucks, including shipping, rather than $25 plus shipping.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Jan 29, 2014)

> *whine* The Geek Chic Cosmetics _Sherlock_ tins sold out in THIRTEEN MINUTES! I can't stay up until midnight since I get up at 5am for work. On the up side, I'm not sure I'm interested in it enough to shell out for the full-sized set, so I'll probably just go for samples. I think that will be under ten bucks, including shipping, rather than $25 plus shipping.


 I had to stay up until 3am EST to get that set. Yawn. I feel like a sleepy zombie today...


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 29, 2014)

Overall, I think this was a good low-buy month for me.

I brought:


Flower Beauty mascara
Tarte lash primer
Clinque eye cream - My eyes were irritated because of lack of sleep and this really helped!
Anastasia Diplow - This is my holy grail brow product. 
Anastasia Brow Wiz - I accidentally broke the one that I was using so I had to buy another. I use it with the Dipbrow.
Buxom Show Some Skin Foundation - I finally brought a foundation to match my winter skin color.
Clarisonic brush head

It looks like a lot but I threw away a bunch of stuff, so I feel good.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I'm doing a little bit better lately. I've cut my lipstick collection in half after much hemming and hawwing. I finally got rid of a ton of textures that my dry lips can't tolerate anymore. Bye bye 90% of my MAC lipsticks--I'll always love your shades but your formula tears my lips apart and I need to accept that. Also, this may be a controversial subject but I have found a few items in my collection, a few of the recent additions, that I'd like to return. I've given them a fair shake but they're just not passing my more rigorous standards. I can't let myself hold on to products I feel lukewarm about because they always end up sitting and rotting in my stash, unused when I find something I like better. At least this way, I can get rid some of the clutter. I like to think of this as refining my makeup tastes though it feels more like a hoarding intervention lol. 

My biggest issue that I know I'll need to contend with is that my usually extremely oily skin is drying out and peeling this winter so most of my old stand-by base products are way too cakey and masklike right now, despite practically bathing in thick moisturizing creams these days. I really don't want to plunk down any money for a new foundation since we're going to be entering the spring months soon (and hello, no-buy!) but I don't know how much longer I can take looking so dusty and dehydrated lol. Ahh the conundrums of a no-buy.
I keep reducing the size of my lip collection too.  I'm getting pickier and pickier about what I actually like and have been getting rid of any lip product where I feel like I have to do a lot with it to make it work.  I have a feeling I'll probably reduce it even more the longer I stay on a low buy.  I'd rather have a few lip products that I love and use regularly than a massive collection.  I've been decreasing the size of my blush and eyeshadow stashes too.


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ack! I caved &amp; bought something. ðŸ˜ž avon had a special bundle deal on their mineral makeup. Foundation powder, translucent powder, bronzer, blush &amp; a kabuki brush all for $29.99. In my defense I've been wanting to try mineral foundation &amp; it's not something I already have.....and it was 40% off compared to buying each one separate. I am proud of myself for not buying drugstore makeup whenever I'm at the store. Now I just need to be strong and not buy anything from Ulta just because I have a 20% off coupon good on most prestige brands. If I can make it till Sunday the coupon will have expired &amp; I won't want to get anything.


----------



## mauu (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I'm doing a little bit better lately. I've cut my lipstick collection in half after much hemming and hawwing. I finally got rid of a ton of textures that my dry lips can't tolerate anymore. Bye bye 90% of my MAC lipsticks--I'll always love your shades but your formula tears my lips apart and I need to accept that. Also, this may be a controversial subject but I have found a few items in my collection, a few of the recent additions, that I'd like to return. I've given them a fair shake but they're just not passing my more rigorous standards. I can't let myself hold on to products I feel lukewarm about because they always end up sitting and rotting in my stash, unused when I find something I like better. At least this way, I can get rid some of the clutter. I like to think of this as refining my makeup tastes though it feels more like a hoarding intervention lol. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Rebecca34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep reducing the size of my lip collection too.  I'm getting pickier and pickier about what I actually like and have been getting rid of any lip product where I feel like I have to do a lot with it to make it work.  I have a feeling I'll probably reduce it even more the longer I stay on a low buy.  I'd rather have a few lip products that I love and use regularly than a massive collection.  I've been decreasing the size of my blush and eyeshadow stashes too.

Thank you for these posts! I've been unable to make up my mind on whether or not I should toss my MAC Sheen Supreme in Full Speed (*), but I'm thinking it has to go. It's a pretty nice color, but the formula is just. so. fussy! I'd feel so bad if one of my better lipsticks went bad while I was gritting my teeth and trying to use up one that I detest. Back 2 MAC it is!

* I don't know why it's just not working out for me. I loved the Sheen Supreme formula in the shade Bare Again, a nude, but Full Speed just seems to sit on top of my lips and turn into a streaky mess, ugh. It takes such a long time to get a decent application. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## loftmane (Jan 30, 2014)

Good for you, @mauu! You deserve better than crappy application no matter how nice a color it is! I'm really starting to take to heart some advice I've gotten over the past few months from minimalism blogs where you really need to consider how happy something's presence in your life makes you. If applying something makes you more frustrated than happy, it's time for it to go. There are enough things in life that serve to frustrate us. Our belongings shouldn't. 

@Rebecca34 Teach me your ways of powder product purging!! I think because they don't go bad as quickly, I tend to be more lenient with them. But I have 52 blushes! Fifty. Two. I don't need more than a handful or so! So I really need to get rid of the ones I don't like. Problem is that whenever I start to cull items that I don't like, I suddenly remember that I use it in a certain look or I always pair it with a certain lipstick so I "need" it and then they remain collecting dust  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any advice would be lovely!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*whine* The Geek Chic Cosmetics _Sherlock_ tins sold out in THIRTEEN MINUTES! I can't stay up until midnight since I get up at 5am for work. On the up side, I'm not sure I'm interested in it enough to shell out for the full-sized set, so I'll probably just go for samples. I think that will be under ten bucks, including shipping, rather than $25 plus shipping.


Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I had to stay up until 3am EST to get that set. Yawn. I feel like a sleepy zombie today...
I know they have a note on their website saying they will be discussing the super fast sell out on Wednesday (next week or this week? idk). I will be getting some of the colors separately -- battle dress, mind palace and old fashioned villain for sure. I unfortunately never have the chance to wear greens or golds, and look horrid in blue. 

I made it to work today without a stitch of makeup. this is the first time in two years. I feel NAKED! It's uncomfortable but at the same time...not. I woke up late and its raging storms outside and the last thing I had time for would have been putting on my face, so.... out the door I went. I'm feeling both empowered and awfully bare right now.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

> I know they have a note on their website saying they will be discussing the super fast sell out on Wednesday (next week or this week? idk). I will be getting some of the colors separately -- battle dress, mind palace and old fashioned villain for sure. I unfortunately never have the chance to wear greens or golds, and look horrid in blue.Â  I made it to work today without a stitch of makeup. this is the first time in two years. I feel NAKED! It's uncomfortable but at the same time...not. I woke up late and its raging storms outside and the last thing I had time for would have been putting on my face, so.... out the door I went. I'm feeling both empowered and awfully bare right now.Â


 GCC has announced that they're going to do another run of tins, double the size of the initial one and at an earlier evening time. Now we get to wait to see when that happens.


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GCC has announced that they're going to do another run of tins, double the size of the initial one and at an earlier evening time. Now we get to wait to see when that happens.
oh man. i might stick it out and get that one even if i don't wear blue... I just hope it doesn't get sold out again that fast.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GCC has announced that they're going to do another run of tins, double the size of the initial one and at an earlier evening time. Now we get to wait to see when that happens.
Siiiigh I think I am sucked in and going to go for it.  I couldn't wait up for the first one (it was 3am EST and I work starting at 8 so it just would not have been a healthy decision on many levels) but if they really do an earlier start time I'll try to get in on it.


----------



## katcole (Jan 30, 2014)

Im kinda bummed  I had to make budgets cuts, off with the cable tv, off  with Ipsy. Looking  back  I did use a lot of my Ipsy products and I will be sad, if Feb is the month you  guys get  unicorns or  fairy dust in your bags  lol   I did get to keep the  internet woo hoo


----------



## katielp (Jan 30, 2014)

> Im kinda bummedÂ  I had to make budgets cuts, off with the cable tv, offÂ  with Ipsy. LookingÂ  backÂ  I did use a lot of my Ipsy products and I will be sad, if Feb is the month youÂ  guys getÂ  unicorns orÂ  fairy dust in your bagsÂ  lolÂ Â  I did get to keep theÂ  internet woo hoo


 Us too. No more cable. Now to be more productive with our time. Plan is to also pick up some more hours at work. I really want to grow my savings. It is satisfying seeing the numbers get bigger!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

> Us too. No more cable. Now to be more productive with our time. Plan is to also pick up some more hours at work. I really want to grow my savings. It is satisfying seeing the numbers get bigger!


 I got rid of my tv in 2008. I didn't work for a very unfortunate amount of time. Productivity? Oh, look, the internet has lolcats.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *loftmane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
@Rebecca34 Teach me your ways of powder product purging!! I think because they don't go bad as quickly, I tend to be more lenient with them. But I have 52 blushes! Fifty. Two. I don't need more than a handful or so! So I really need to get rid of the ones I don't like. Problem is that whenever I start to cull items that I don't like, I suddenly remember that I use it in a certain look or I always pair it with a certain lipstick so I "need" it and then they remain collecting dust  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any advice would be lovely!! 

I'm not as good at purging blushes and eyeshadows as I am lip products.  The ones I'm most likely to get rid of (besides any that totally don't work) are the ones that when I wear them, I wish I was wearing one I loved more instead.  When I feel that way, I make myself keep using that less-loved blush or eyeshadow for a few days.  When I start resenting it even more after a few days, it's way easier to get rid of then when I wear it once and then put it away because "maybe I'll like it again the next time I try it."  I do still have a significant amount of things I love but I rotate them regularly and enjoy them all.


----------



## Jen283 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, I completely fell off the wagon about halfway through the month.

I bought the narsissist palette and some sedona lace brushes, as well as a few random trips to ulta and the drugstore.

But February is a new month!! Plus, I'm starting to want to save more money for my future travel goals and I'm determined to spend more money on experiences instead of things. Although my wallet may not agree, I think that I have made progress in terms of curbing my shopping addiction over the last two months.

Although I've had slip ups, my mindset is changing. Today I went to walgreens for:

- Contact lens solution, and

- False eyelashes

And that's all I bought! And believe me, I looked at every makeup product in that store.. I just didn't want anything! (Well, except for those maybelline color elixir glosses, but I wan't about to pay $9 for one).

I'm beginning to look at my money differently in general. I think the new year hit me hard, realizing that I've been out of college for over 6 months, I have barely any savings, and I don't know how to spend responsibly. The icing on top of the cake was the fact that I'm unable to visit my sister while she's studying abroad in Spain (money wasn't the only factor; not having enough vacation time also stopped the trip). I made a bucket list today, and I have a lot of places I want to travel to, and that costs money!! I'm even planning to dedicate my entire tax refund to my savings account. Off limits for spending.

Congrats to everyone that stuck to their no/low buy goals this January! May we all do well in February!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 30, 2014)

How did everyone do? I feel like I did fine. No new beauty buys from drug stores. I did swap on Instagram and I did buy a couple of lip tars with money I made from selling things on Instagram. Even though I was generally good this month food wise and make up wise, there's definitely been more money going out than going in. Last weekends $200 spendy fun weekend is not a common occurrence so don't worry. Various members of my family have been asking for money and it's hard to say no but hey that's for another forum right? On to February! Oh also, just got an invite for another BB account. I am getting a second one for the month of Feb but with tonight's 210 point glitch, I'm having a hard time not signing up for a 3rd when an invite just randomly showed up in my other email address! Anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## missionista (Jan 31, 2014)

January was a great month for me!  I only bought the makeup remover I'd allowed on the no buy.  I didn't get around to buying the Pixie Epoxy, so I'll keep that as my OK to buy in Feb, if I get desperate.  I also didn't find any reasonably priced perfumeI wanted (although I started lemming something SOOOOOO unaffordable, i did not buy it.)

I also used up all my hand/foot lotion.  I was going to buy some, but then remembered that I had some unloved body oil at the back of the closet, so I took that out and started using it as hand/foot lotion for before I go to sleep (which is the only time I put that stuff on anyway), so now I'm working on using up another thing AND not buying something.  Hooray!  Feeling very good about February.


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 31, 2014)

I did great! Bought nothing new/unnecessary. Replaced 5 things I was completely out of: day moisturizer with SPF, hand soap, detangling hairbrush, np remover, and brow gel. Total cost: $10.25 P.S. I've been using Dickinson's witch hazel which runs $8 a bottle. Did you know Target's house brand is $1.77??? It's in the antiseptic section with rubbing alcohol and bactine. It even says "Compare to Dickinson's" on it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

So, I did good AND bad this month.  I did an excellent job at resisting impulse control at retail stores, I returned a duplicate palette at Ulta and now have a little "cushion" of money there on a gift card for next month.  I think I was able to do resist retail temptation because I've been reorganizing my stash, and everytime I pick something up at a store, my mind flashes to the 18 other items in that category I have at home.  

But my weakness.... subscription boxes!  I have been wanting a PSMH box for AGES, and the half off sale for Feb. sucked me in.  I justified that one by telling myself it's my hubby's V-day present to me (he just doesn't know it yet).  I was doing well on resisting a second Birchbox for the US Weekly sub and extra points until... last night someone posted a glitch that it was awarding 200 points.  So.... I signed up (SIGH).  But I figure a $20 store credit AND a box AND a magazine sub for $10 was just too awesome!  (Also, I checked the account, and I WON'T be getting a leftover January box, and I promise I will cancel after I get my Feb box!)

So I did go over my monthly splurge budget.  $25 budget, spent $30, went over by $5.  I need to convince myself that the items in a mystery box are NOT any different than what I can find in stores.  Even though I'll be "saving" money compared to the retail cost of the items, money is STILL COMING OUT OF MY BANK ACCOUNT.  I have more skincare than I need for the next year, and makeup than I could ever use.

So this is my mea culpa, my confession, and my promise to do better for February.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 31, 2014)

I did really really well except for that:

-I ate out a BIT more than I wanted (still not so bad though considering)

-I subscribed to a new subscription service. I shouldn't have, but oh well.  Maybe I will finally drop Graze.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I did well. I didn't get any essence other than the Metal Glam collection stuff even though they had new stuff after that. I decided to not get any BPAL Lupercalia decants. I didn't get the GCC Sherlock collection (this may de delayed, and it might be changed to samples). I think the only unplanned purchase was shower caps from Sephora, and that was PayPal money which doesn't count as far as the budget is concerned! I'm going to chalk this up as a successful month -- and try for a February repeat.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh and because February starts TOMORROW, here's the new thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140658/february-no-low-buy-2014


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I did good AND bad this month.  I did an excellent job at resisting impulse control at retail stores, I returned a duplicate palette at Ulta and now have a little "cushion" of money there on a gift card for next month.  I think I was able to do resist retail temptation because I've been reorganizing my stash, and everytime I pick something up at a store, my mind flashes to the 18 other items in that category I have at home.  

But my weakness.... subscription boxes!  I have been wanting a PSMH box for AGES, and the half off sale for Feb. sucked me in.  I justified that one by telling myself it's my hubby's V-day present to me (he just doesn't know it yet).  I was doing well on resisting a second Birchbox for the US Weekly sub and extra points until... last night someone posted a glitch that it was awarding 200 points.  So.... I signed up (SIGH).  But I figure a $20 store credit AND a box AND a magazine sub for $10 was just too awesome!  (Also, I checked the account, and I WON'T be getting a leftover January box, and I promise I will cancel after I get my Feb box!)

So I did go over my monthly splurge budget.  $25 budget, spent $30, went over by $5.  I need to convince myself that the items in a mystery box are NOT any different than what I can find in stores.  Even though I'll be "saving" money compared to the retail cost of the items, money is STILL COMING OUT OF MY BANK ACCOUNT.  I have more skincare than I need for the next year, and makeup than I could ever use.

So this is my mea culpa, my confession, and my promise to do better for February.  


I'm kind of in the same boat as you. I didn't make any impulse buys at the drugstore and resisted all of the post-holiday sales emails (I did unsubscribe from a bunch of email lists though to help reduce temptation). BUT I did take my Julep February box. That's OK because part of my no-buy/low-buy plan was to keep birchbox and Julep. And it's pretty rare that I actually take the monthly box from Julep...I've been in the maven program since 5/13 and this is only the 3rd box I have taken...and I have never bought a mystery box...so I'm not too worried about getting the box this month, as I skip most months and this was the first time in a while that I have actually been interested in the polishes (I got the all-polish box, I'm not very interested in their beauty products either). I also got sucked into the 50% off popsugar must have box a few days ago. At the time, I justified it by telling myself that I can probably use some of the items as gifts for my sister (whose birthday is coming up soon) or my mom's birthday in a couple of months, or even sell what I don't want to recoup some of the cost, but the next day after I ordered it I started feeling a little buyers remorse. I think it was just because I made it until 1/28 with no "random" purchases so I was feeling a little upset with myself for giving in to this. But I'm not going to beat myself up over $20 and hopefully it will be worth it. I have every intention of cancelling after I receive the February box. $40/month for a box of random items is just not in my budget or my no-buy/low-buy plans. I subscribed to PS for 3 months last year (using a coupon code, and this was before they jacked up the monthly price) and it was very hit or miss. For me, personally, it wasn't worth the cost to renew the subscription. I think the last box I got was in August or September. So although it wasn't a perfect no-buy month for me, I'm pretty proud of myself and I feel like my willpower muscles are getting stronger (despite my recent "slip-up").  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made some other positive steps this month, including paying off the balance on one of my cards, setting up an auto-transfer so that a certain amount of each paycheck is automatically sent to my savings account, and I also sold a few unused/unwanted beauty products on eBay and made almost $50 with very little effort involved. That gave me the inspiration to go through my scrapbooking/stamping supplies, which I don't have the time or space to use right now, and put some of that stuff up for sale on craigslist and/or ebay...so that is my goal for February, as well as continuing on my no-buy (with the only exceptions being the subs I mentioned above).


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 31, 2014)

I did pretty well in January. Did not stray outside of my allowance money, except for some necessity items which well... they were necessity. So I'm really proud of myself for that! Definitely had impulsive "wants' but never got any of them. yay for flexing the "low-buy" muscle. Onto february!


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't buy anything other than refills of empty products I use every day this month!


----------



## 19ten20 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't buy anything other than refills of empty products I use every day this month!
Yay! Way to go! Hopefully we can all get to that level of success with our no and low buys.


----------



## missionista (Jan 31, 2014)

Ooops, I forgot, I did buy some hair product, but that was because I used up my jar.  I don't hoard hair stuff, so I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 31, 2014)

I was good this month till today. I did renew my second Birchbox box. But they did give us 210 points so is basically paid for itself. My only other beauty purchase was hair dye, primer, and tweezers. And that all came down to less than $20.00. I still need to look at my grocery shopping. I'm not really happy with my numbers in that category.


----------



## nin5in (Jan 31, 2014)

I went to Walmart yesterday and did not buy ONE SINGLE THING. It's been 2 weeks since I made a purchase. I will however allow July to be a no-buy month since it is my birthday month


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 31, 2014)

I did pretty good this month. Canceled some subs, only bought a few things for kids. Skipped Julep even though I wanted it. I did get a Pop Sugar box for my sister (used code to make it $20 and my mom is paying for 1/2), and my mom offered to get me a birchbox using US Weekly code. Over all I feel good, passed up a lot of sales for things. Next month is my husband's bday month so I don't think a low buy is happening.


----------



## Rebecca34 (Jan 31, 2014)

I did well this month too.  I was going to allow myself one high end purchase and one drugstore purchase but I just didn't find anything more I wanted after all of the stuff I bought around the holidays.  So my low-buy month turned out to be a no buy month.  I plan to roll-over the money I would have used for those purchases for later in the year.  I may continue to try for no buys and continue to roll-over my make-up money throughout this time.  This way, if I do end up buying several things at the end of the year, I won't feel guilty for the amount of money I spend.

I also did not buy any bath / body products which is even more important.  That stuff expires more quickly than most makeup and I have a decent amount to use up first, esp soaps and shower gels!

I'm also happy to say I did not buy clothes.  I don't have a specific restriction on this but I'm trying to buy fewer items and make them things that I really love and will want to wear over and over.

I'm definitely going to try for a no or very low buy February.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 31, 2014)

Ehhhh good and bad. I spent more than my budget, but i also bought relatively little makeup. I bought a powder I actually needed, and an eyeliner and bb cream, and blush I most definitely did not need. But I DID forego any drugstore makeup ALL MONTH and abandoned many carts on websites so I'm calling the month a half success.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 31, 2014)

Complete breakdown today! I was good up until now, guess I was getting it out before February started. I will do much better in February!ðŸ˜ˆ


----------



## thischick (Jan 31, 2014)

One week down, 5 months to go!


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 1, 2014)

I did not do well this month. Not at all. Not at all. Good for everyone who did, though! That's totally amazing and I hope you do just as good if not better in February!!!!


----------



## katcole (Feb 1, 2014)

I got a bright idea to depot my eye shadows,trying to make a palate. Well  that got  rid of 3/4 my eye shadows, they  broke all over , the pots got twisted and bent. The  rest looks like a hot mess. I really want to buy the marbleized palate from BH but I  think the sale  will be over before I get paid. I'm on a marbleized eyeshadow kick now. I'm not overly sad  they were W/W. elf but still. I  was in the Dollar General looking a a cheap replacement to get me by , some lady picked up a  cheap nude palate. I'm like  NOOOOOOO  the color  pay off is horrible. Ok in my mind , I yelled it at her, she was  tickled to get a nude  dupe. I hope it works, It  didn't for me and I can almost anything work.


----------



## fleurissante (Feb 2, 2014)

January was great - I didn't think it would be a success, but I managed not to buy anything. The first few weeks were difficult, but I took a photo of my whole collection and made myself look at it every time I wanted to buy something (I put it as a desktop background on my phone and computer). I was a bit tempted once HqHair restocked Naked 3, but I currently have a bunch of eyeshadow and barely touched Naked and Naked Basics, so I talked myself out of it.

Now I have 68 more days to go.


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 2, 2014)

I did it! I resisted temptation and didn't get anything with my 20% off Ulta coupon. It is now expired. Yay! Honestly I'm happy with my stash and didn't NEED anything. There are a couple little things I want to get from avon in February that are on sale. That's it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

I succeeded...my only purchase was one I had alotted myself in advance as a reward for a 5 lb weight loss. (A couple of drugstore items and the Revealed palette).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Doing the same for February...I just have too much!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 2, 2014)

I did okay this month. I allowed my ipsy and birchbox. Used up my birchbox points and only spent $5 out of pocket. Didn't eat out too much, only bought a couple of rimmel products which are inexpensive. Used my gift cards I got from Christmas on some new clothes! I did spend a decent amount on Scentsy products but that was allowed. Now no more candles for me!! Started doing the monday club and using up products.


----------

